# This Is SO Creepy



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

We all know that Owen Hart died in Kemper Arena on May 23, 1999 at the age of 34 years old. Triple H blew out his quad in a tag match on _May 21, 2001_ in San Jose, CA and again on January 7, 2007 in _Kemper Arena.

_Not only is this quite bizarre and giving me chills right now, does anyone remember the leg injury that Owen had as a kayfabe storyline in his feud with Triple H or the fake Triple H (Goldust) European title match where DX made fun of Owen after on January 26, 1998 in California? 

Regardless, the fact that Triple H blew out his quad in the first return of DX in Kemper in 2007 is just really strange. I don't know if I think Owen is haunting "the Game but damn is that not creepy?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LINK said:


> We all know that Owen Hart died in Kemper Arena on May 23, 1999 at the age of 34 years old. Triple H blew out his quad in a tag match on _May 21, 2001_ in San Jose, CA and again on January 7, 2007 in _Kemper Arena.
> 
> _Not only is this quite bizarre and giving me chills right now, does anyone remember the leg injury that Owen had as a kayfabe storyline in his feud with Triple H or the fake Triple H (Goldust) European title match where DX made fun of Owen after on January 26, 1998 in California?
> 
> Regardless, the fact that Triple H blew out his quad in the first return of DX in Kemper in 2007 is just really strange. I don't know if I think Owen is haunting "the Game but damn is that not creepy?


*









What?



Is there even anything to discuss here? Is Owen haunting Triple H? 

wow.*


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

You want creepy?

Eddie Guerrero's last match. Look in the top-left corner at 2:01


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Xiphias said:


> You want creepy?
> 
> Eddie Guerrero's last match. Look in the top-left corner at 2:01


Oh shit :lmao


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Xiphias said:


> You want creepy?
> 
> Eddie Guerrero's last match. Look in the top-left corner at 2:01


That sign should be more specific. 

OP is on to something.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Just thought it was extremely creepy. Wondered if anyone else felt that way? 

I mean seriously though, you can close if you like but is that not like the most bizarre thing ever?

I figured it was a lil more interesting then most of these threads tonight.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

I dont think I was watching when HHH had the Quad injury, but let me get this straight, was the feud between Own and goldust right ?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

Xiphias said:


> You want creepy?
> 
> Eddie Guerrero's last match. Look in the top-left corner at 2:01


lol wow, as if.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LINK said:


> Just thought it was extremely creepy. Wondered if anyone else felt that way?
> 
> I mean seriously though, you can close if you like but is that not like the most bizarre thing ever?
> 
> I figured it was a lil more interesting then most of these threads tonight.


*I don't think it's creepy at all. lol I just think it's a coincidence. I don't mind the thread staying open as long as it's to discuss creepy things that may have happened or whatever... which is why I didn't close it immediately. *


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

both Benoit and Eddie died a month and 4 days after their birthday


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think it's creepy at all. lol I just think it's a coincidence. I don't mind the thread staying open as long as it's to discuss creepy things that may have happened or whatever... which is why I didn't close it immediately. *


Good O'l LC, every one else is a thread nazi. 

Still waiting for an answer from any one in my last post, anyways, as far as creepy shit going round the E' We have to wait and see if Ginder Mahal gets released to continue the curse of the number 14 draw in the rumble.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

That Eddie thing is definitely weird.

I always thought Benoit going out with the Sharpshooter was a strange coincidence as well.

Seriously though, ghostly things add a dimension to stuff. They make life seem less cynical and boring. Anyone have anything else?

To Halo,

It was a bizarre feud. Goldust dressed up like Triple H and lost Triple H's European title to Owen Hart. Which Slaughter defended because DX harassed him and Owen.

That led to a feud between Owen and Triple H. Where Owen had a kayfabe messed up ankle that Chyna and Triple H abused. It was around their 14 match up.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

oh , you want another thing that is creepy ? 

Over the Edge 1999 , the match following Owen's death was the Rock vs Triple h match , during the video package , Triple h says "nice hang time on the drop , Rock" :shock

then Triple h starts beating a casket with a sledgehammer 

talk about bad timing


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Umaga and Eddie Guerrero's last matches were both against Mr. Kennedy. That's all I got.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> oh , you want another thing that is creepy ?
> 
> Over the Edge 1999 , the match following Owen's death was the Rock vs Triple h match , during the video package , Triple h says "nice hang time on the drop , Rock" :shock
> 
> ...


Holy shit! Checking that out!

Isn't it true Owen was suppose to be "the Game"? Lol I bet Hunter offed him. Vince "Hey there, Mike and Paul, screw Bret he's being a baby and Owen fucked up Austin's neck so screw him too!" Terrible but man I can't be the only one wondering.:no:

That Eddie and Umaga thing is weird too! 

I swear there was something else with the Owen. I remember when it happened people didn't believe he was dead because of the Screwjob. They legit thought it was a storyline for a week or two.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

mr cricket said:


>


:lol Is it wrong that i'm laughing?


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

mr cricket said:


>


i laughed. some things are just pure creepy while others are laughable.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

LINK said:


> That Eddie thing is definitely weird.
> 
> I always thought Benoit going out with the Sharpshooter was a strange coincidence as well.
> 
> ...


Ahh ok Now it makes sense, and now it does have a little buahahahaha moment, interesting. Dont know if this is completely creepy, but I get your point, to me this is more of an amusing fact. We have to wait when HHH enters that arena again. 




Rocky Mark said:


> both Benoit and Eddie died a month and 4 days after their birthday


Now this one is even more *Interesting* ( I might be going way waaaay to deep and super natural on this shit ) but what if ......

When we die, there are portals that open in different days, that take us to different areas of heaven ( or what ever the fuck you want to call them [ I think I made my point ] 

And so that Eddie and Chris can still reunite in the after life they had to take the same portal that only opens a month and 4 days after their b-day.

Wowzers!!!! Say if it is a month based on 31 days, and you add 4 days more, that makes it 35....

3+5 = 8 

Turn 8 side ways you have the infinity symbol. So they are now together eternally in the after life, yeeepers


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

In case you didn't know, Mike Awesome hung himself the next year.


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> both Benoit and Eddie died a month and 4 days after their birthday


Holy Shit talk about creepy



LINK said:


> I always thought Benoit going out with the Sharpshooter was a strange coincidence as well.


Benoit going out on a sharpshooter
what does that mean?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> Ahh ok Now it makes sense, and now it does have a little buahahahaha moment, interesting. Dont know if this is completely creepy, but I get your point, to me this is more of an amusing fact. We have to wait when HHH enters that arena again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol :lol :lol You're killing me.


----------



## Diablo18 (Dec 18, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> Now this one is even more *Interesting* ( I might be going way waaaay to deep and super natural on this shit ) but what if ......
> 
> When we die, there are portals that open in different days, that take us to different areas of heaven ( or what ever the fuck you want to call them [ I think I made my point ]
> 
> ...


WTF are you on thats some trippy shit but could be true


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Event Date: SEPTEMBER 7, 1997

Holy shit and Brian Pillman opened this event against Goldust. Then died a month later. NO SHIT OWEN BEAT PILLMAN in his last match.

FUCKING CRAZY.

The 4 months 4 days is creepy in general but I also just noticed this is 4 years 4 days from 9-11-11. This thread is getting trippy for sure.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

9:40 on... I think THQ can see the future.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

LINK said:


> Event Date: SEPTEMBER 7, 1997
> 
> Holy shit and Brian Pillman opened this event against Goldust. Then died a month later. NO SHIT OWEN BEAT PILLMAN in his last match.
> 
> FUCKING CRAZY.


Breeeegh, This thread turned fun for me now, this shit is so awesome. 




Fargerov said:


> :lol :lol :lol You're killing me.


Careful with what you say there buddy, we are talking about creepy death scenarios, dont want to post something here where you laugh and then choke on a cheerio and that be my fault.



Diablo18 said:


> WTF are you on thats some trippy shit but could be true


I am currently on Paracetamol. :lmao But I am deep like that, quite spiritual, the infinite thing just came out of sorting numbers.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> Breeeegh, This thread turned fun for me now, this shit is so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, you're scaring me now.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

an ambulance shown right after Owen's music hits during his entrance , in his last match ..


----------



## DDTXUW (Apr 16, 2011)

only creepy thing is that Emmitt Smith sig...he sucked


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> Oh god, you're scaring me now.


If you tell me you are eating cheerios then I will freak out too.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

That whole Ground Zero thing is freaking me out. In September, the weirdest thing about it though is most PPV's were repeats this one never was. Yikes. At this pay per view too Bret beat The Patriot. A random feud where the guy basically appeared and vanished after the fight.

THQ are prophets or something too! DAMN.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> If you tell me you are eating cheerios then I will freak out too.


I'm tempted to have some cheerios right now, and see if I choke.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> an ambulance shown right after Owen's music hits during his entrance , in his last match ..


That is so freaking weird. I am searching now too!


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> I'm tempted to have some cheerios right now, and see if I choke.


Just to be on the safe side I suggest you dont, I have a fever and am half delusional. 

Next thing you know, there will be a post on the anything section saying : WF member dies by cheerio choking after WF member predicted it.


----------



## Small Potatos (Mar 23, 2012)

The ground zero thing is fucking weird as well as the Owen's last match. FUCKING CRAZY


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't understand what this Goldust/Owen Hart/Ground Zero stuff is about...

Anyone care to explain in kiddy terms?


----------



## Strats (Nov 19, 2009)

Xiphias said:


> You want creepy?
> 
> Eddie Guerrero's last match. Look in the top-left corner at 2:01



I hope the person holding the sign gets haunted lol


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Ground Zero is seperate. Like the World Trade Center ground zero. How the fuck did they have a PPV in September 1997 4 years before September 11?

Goldust really has nothing to do with anything. It was more that Ground Zero was also Brian Pillman's last PPV before he died on 10-5-98 and Pillman had his last official match with Owen. Just coincidence but strange.

The weird Owen thing is that he died in Kemper Arena on May 21, 1999. Supposedly, Hunter took his place and his nickname "the Game". On May 23, 2001 Hunter tore his quad close to the 2 year anniversary. Then again in January 7, 2007 when DX was back in Kemper Arena. 

Owen though fought Triple H, before Mania 14 with a broken leg. Goldust pretended to be Triple H and really lost Triple H's European title because DX made fun of Slaughter. 

Basically, when Triple H was in DX he fucked with Owen and one feud was with a torn leg. So if Owen haunts Kemper arena it is weird that Triple H tore his quad there.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

LINK said:


> Ground Zero is seperate. Like the World Trade Center ground zero. How the fuck did they have a PPV in September 1997 4 years before September 11?
> 
> Goldust really has nothing to do with anything. It was more that Ground Zero was also Brian Pillman's last PPV before he died on 10-5-98 and Pillman had his last official match with Owen. Just coincidence but strange.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I get ya now. I gotta take notice if WWE is ever in Kemper arena again..


----------



## deatawaits (Sep 25, 2011)

You know what's weird?This thread.

But that's because this type of topics do not pop up.That Eddie thing is really weird.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

LINK said:


> Ground Zero is seperate. Like the World Trade Center ground zero. How the fuck did they have a PPV in September 1997 4 years before September 11?
> 
> Goldust really has nothing to do with anything. It was more that Ground Zero was also Brian Pillman's last PPV before he died on 10-5-98 and Pillman had his last official match with Owen. Just coincidence but strange.
> 
> ...



Now that I remember when Owen used to come out and before his music played, he used to say : '' Enough is enough, its time for a change''

I picture his voice saying: '' I am the game'' ( add something else ) Sounds cool.


----------



## Small Potatos (Mar 23, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> I don't understand what this Goldust/Owen Hart/Ground Zero stuff is about...
> 
> Anyone care to explain in kiddy terms?


Ground Zero has nothing to do with Goldust or Owen. Just the fact that it happened in September before the 911 attacks. The PPV was never done again which is rare as well.

OP is claiming that HHH tore his quad in Kemper arena (where Owen died), and HHH definitely feuded with Owen w/broken leg at one point. 

Goldust is really nothing.

That Pillman shit is weird too though. I never knew he lost to Owen in his last match or that his last PPV was GROUND ZERO.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Man, this thread made me watch the Eddie Guerrero tribute show. Now i'm getting all sad up in hyea.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh god, now i'm watching this Chris Benoit tribute, and there's a short video of him smiling in his weights room. :|


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Davey Boy Smith had his last match in WWE in a european title match with Eddie.

Perfect had his last match in WWE as a tag partner of Big Bossman.

All four are dead.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> Man, this thread made me watch the Eddie Guerrero tribute show. Now i'm getting all sad up in hyea.


Letts see, Eddie died 11-13-2005.

11+13= 24

2+0+0+5= 7

7+24= 31 ( days of month )

NOW lets do the math vertically

11
+ 13
2005
--------
2029

Now lets do this : 20-29 we get the first and last *digit* to add which will make : *2+9* and the middle numbers will be : 0+ 2

So no we have 11+2.

Now we add them separably per digits :

1+1+2 = 4.

We get the 4 of the last result and add the 31 of the first result and that *gives us a month and 4 days!!!!!!! Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> Letts see, Eddie died 11-13-2005.
> 
> 11+13= 24
> 
> ...


:lol I love you


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Man, this thread made me watch the Eddie Guerrero tribute show. Now i'm getting all sad up in hyea.





Fargerov said:


> Oh god, now i'm watching this Chris Benoit tribute, and there's a short video of him smiling in his weights room. :|





Jaksonian224 said:


> Davey Boy Smith had his last match in WWE in a european title match with Eddie.
> 
> Perfect had his last match in WWE as a tag partner of Big Bossman.
> 
> All four are dead.


This is getting sad now.

How many guys have freaking died before 50 in WWF?

Owen Hart, Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Mr. Perfect, Big Bossman, Davey Boy Smith, Brian Pillman, Test, Giant Gonzalez, Randy Savage, Steve Williams, Lance Cade, Umaga, Hawk, Andre, Junkyard Dog, Bam Bam Bigelow, Earthquake, Yokozuna.... anyone else?

DAMN that list is just SAD. 

I would put 4 of those guys in my top 10 wrestlers list.

3 of them were amazing stars.

The rest all were up and coming or fun to watch. SAD.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

Good opportunity to scare children here. Yep, Benoit wrestled at least 3 years before taking 3 people's lives!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

LINK said:


> This is getting sad now.
> 
> How many guys have freaking died before 50 in WWF?
> 
> ...


Andre and Savage were under 50? I thought they were quite old.

Oh, and add Crash Holly to that list.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> :lol I love you


Im going to try this with Chris, and then call it a night.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i don't know if this counts as creepy , but oh what the hell the thread gone down hill since the 4th page  

Owen hart was born in May 7th , wrestling debut on May 23th , died on May 30th ..

7+23=30 :shock

oh .. and he was 34 when he passed away , the same number of days both Eddie and Benoit died after their last birthdays


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Andre and Savage were under 50? I thought they were quite old.
> 
> Oh, and add Crash Holly to that list.


I forgot Rick Rude.

Yeah Andre was only 46 but Savage was 58 he was a slip OOPS.

I forgot to bring up how McMahon tried offing his character right before the Benoit death and the strange comment Triple H made that he would be right there with Benoit on the random tribute show before they knew what was up.

The greatest stories seem to never be told.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

You wanna know what's _really_ creepy. I just saw Jesus on my toast :shocked:. 

BRB, logging into ebay.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> i don't know if this counts as creepy , but oh what the hell the thread gone down hill since the 4th page
> 
> Owen hart was born in May 7th , wrestling debut on May 23th , died on May 30th ..
> 
> 7+23=30 :shock


Did he die at age 30 ? :troll 

Let me see if I can work something more with those numbers, For the mean time here is the Benoit one :

Born
05-21-1967

Here is how the math will go :

0 5 21 1 9 6 7

We have now

711 11 2

Then we change them to this :

7 1 1 1 1 2

Result :

9 2 2


now we change them to this:

9 2 2

We now have

11 2

Now 3 digits left :

1 1 2

Now we have two digits and we have

31

That is *31*

Now vertically :

05
+ 21
1967
-----
1993

Get the first and final digits that gives us 4, add the middle two those are 18

we now have 4 18

We go single digits again

418

12 1

Now 1+2+1 = *4*

31+4 = *35* A month and 4 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The fak!!!!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh dear, this is the most stupid thread that I think I've ever seen! Congratulations OP for bring a new level of stupid to WF


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

just1988 said:


> Oh dear, this is the most stupid thread that I think I've ever seen! Congratulations OP for bring a new level of stupid to WF


Chill the fuck out, Maybe you are taking it far to serious, but if we are going to talk about stupid things posted, you always place a video of yourself in your sig.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

just1988 said:


> Oh dear, this is the most stupid thread that I think I've ever seen! Congratulations OP for bring a new level of stupid to WF


This lmao, I've seriously been laughing at some of the "serious" suggestions at being creepy.

Guys there's a word for things like this it's called coincidence.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> Did he die at age 30 ? :troll
> 
> Let me see if I can work something more with those numbers, For the mean time here is the Benoit one :
> 
> ...


Ahaha. Repped.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Ahaha. Repped.


Glad to know some one has a Sense of humor (Y)


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Did you guys know that the number 14 in the Royal Rumble is cursed...


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Did you guys know that the number 14 in the Royal Rumble is cursed...


Yeah, mentioned before I think page two Mahal is under the radar ''cursed''


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

There was a time when the WWE thought that the place was haunted and didn't want to go there anymore, and several wrestlers commented on seeing strange stuff in the arena and more specifically in the rafters in that arena during shows. I can't find the info right now, might search for it later but there was a whole story about it in early 07.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

The Bad Guy said:


> There was a time when the WWE thought that the place was haunted and didn't want to go there anymore, and several wrestlers commented on seeing strange stuff in the arena and more specifically in the rafters in that arena during shows. I can't find the info right now, might search for it later but there was a whole story about it in early 07.


:lmao, please do !!!


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Is this a wind up?

No...there is nothing creepy about anything you have said.

OP, you're weird dude.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> There was a time when the WWE thought that the place was haunted and didn't want to go there anymore, and several wrestlers commented on seeing strange stuff in the arena and more specifically in the rafters in that arena during shows. I can't find the info right now, might search for it later but there was a whole story about it in early 07.


* If this turns out to be legit, and after reading this whole Thread, I may have to call the Winchesters and get them a new case!! Where exactly is that Arena located?*


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

-Halo- said:


> :lmao, please do !!!


you're lucky I'm not doing anything else right now. Here have fun with this. Not saying I believe it but take it for what it's worth. 

*Wiki*


> Kemper Arena in Kansas City, Missouri - There are said to be sightings, sounds, and lights flickering on and off in the arena late at night from a former WWF wrestler named Owen Hart who died in 1999 by falling 78 feet (24 m) to his death from the ceiling of the arena . There are also said to be sightings of him still in his Blue Blazer suit at the top of the arena looking down with the cable hooked up to him.


http://www.examiner.com/pro-wrestling-in-san-diego/meet-owen-hart-at-kemper-arena



> As Halloween rolls around we begin to think about the paranormal and the brushes with deceased superstars that some of us have had. Over the years the WWE has experienced the loss of many superstars all under different circumstances. But the more you think about it you start to wonder if they are really gone or are they still preforming for us on the other side? Recently, I visited a website called www.hauntedamericatours.com, they seem to have proof that one superstar doesn’t want the bell to ring and his match to end.
> 
> On May 23rd, 1999 at the Kemper Arena, wrestling superstar Owen Hart fell to his death after cables carrying him from the rafters failed. Owen passed away while the medical staff was tending to him in the ring. This was only supposed to be something funny and entertaining to the fans. But instead it turned out to be something memorable and heartbreaking. One fan, Barry Oswald, however has proof that Owen has never really left the arena where he spent his last hours.
> 
> ...


I looked into it as well and the WWE don't go there anymore cause in October 08 a new arena oppened up in the area apparently and they use that instead. 

and for those wanting really to cry a little inside, here is the rare Raw tribute show for Owen the MOnday after. Worth a watch for those who haven't seen it before.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Over the Edge 1999 intro. Holy shit, listen @0:23








Anyway, after 2007 I think the JBL rant on Chris Benoit after his match at Survivor Series 2006 became really creepy
@4:45
What makes it more creepy are the last seconds of the video with a mysterious voice saying "the most demonic creature" with Jim Ross saying "satan" LOL


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yeah and anyone want to watch the show (Over the Edge 99) it's on youtube, except obviousyl that bit was never released of Owen falling only the people in the arena got to see it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

lol

nope i dont think its creepy at all
just a coincidence


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I know this might not be the right time or the right thread for it but what the heck... What did the ring announcer say before Owen's last match? THIS MATCH IS SCHEDULED FOR ONE FALL~! 8*D


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

I always thought this PPV name was tasteless.
Taking place also on May 19th with this promo poster










Over the... with a superstar called EDGE


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

DualShock said:


> I always thought this PPV name was tasteless.
> Taking place also on May 19th with this promo poster
> 
> 
> ...


How could it take place on May 19th if the poster says May 23rd. :side:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

The Bad Guy said:


> How could it take place on May 19th if the poster says May 23rd. :side:


My bad, it´s 23rd, just like OTE99 took place on May 23rd


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> Ahh ok Now it makes sense, and now it does have a little buahahahaha moment, interesting. Dont know if this is completely creepy, but I get your point, to me this is more of an amusing fact. We have to wait when HHH enters that arena again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lie is a lie.

IWC established long ago that Eddie went to heaven while Benoit went to hell. 

A hole int hat theory right there .

Unless Orton...he was right all along:side:.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

DualShock said:


> Anyway, after 2007 I think the JBL rant on Chris Benoit after his match at Survivor Series 2006 became really creepy
> @4:45
> What makes it more creepy are the last seconds of the video with a mysterious voice saying "the most demonic creature" with Jim Ross saying "satan" LOL


JBL ranting like that is certainly bizarre . How long was this before Benoit snapped ?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Best photo footage of Owen half way down and in the ring at around the one minute mark. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96PSEUaplfc&feature=related


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

-Halo- said:


> Letts see, Eddie died 11-13-2005.
> 
> 11+13= 24
> 
> ...


Is that you Scott Steiner?


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

Xiphias said:


> Is that you Scott Steiner?


HEH!!!

LOL repped


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> JBL ranting like that is certainly bizarre . How long was this before Benoit snapped ?


Not even a year. That was 7 months before Benoit snapped.

A little bit bizarre was the Rey Mysterio promo when he challenged Eddie Guerrero to a match at SummerSlam.
Eddie refused and Rey said something like "when Eddie Guerrero is inducted one day into the WWE hall of fame he will forever be known as somebody who lost always to Rey Mysterio"
Nobody ever thought about that that "one day" will be the very next hall of fame 8 months after the Mysterio promo.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok let's suppose that right now I believe in the afterlife and spirits and whatever. So there Owen is, tragically dead - now as a ghost he could choose to overlook his family that he loved so much and basically lived for and ensure they're safe. But wait, what's that - HHH is wrestling in California tonight? The state I pretended to have a sore leg against him? Well sorry kids, Dadda will BRB - I gotta go fuck this man's leg up.

Then 6 years later, he's back doting on his family - going about his ghostly ways - WAIT, HHH IS IN THE ARENA I DIED IN?! WELL THAT CALLS FOR ANOTHER RUINED QUAD MUSCLE!

Grow up.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

Interesting thread. All simple coincidences in my opinion, but interesting nevertheless. I like Halo's theories. But at the end of the day, Eddie took tons of drugs and was probably genetically predisposed to having a weakish heart; Chris had a lethal combination of drugs, depression, brain damage, problematic home life and grief. They were both ticking time bombs.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Lol what an absolutely shite thread. If not for Halo making it pretty fun this could have been a contender for most tenuous thread ever


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hah, this thread is funny. The one that creeps me out the most is Undertaker predicting Chris Benoit's future on SVR 07. Speaking of May, Randy Savage died at May 21, the same day that is Chris Benoit's birthday and two days before Owen Hart's death.

It's pretty much coincidences top to bottom but certainly some stuff are worth thinking about.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

^Ya. The strangest one is Undertaker stuff on SvR not just with Benoit,but Eddie too.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

say wut


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

it would have been a little creepy if hhh had blown his quad each time at kemper arena.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Today is April 9th

April 9th = 4/9

4+9 = 13

1+3 = 4

13+4 = 17




























....


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Did you guys know that the number 14 in the Royal Rumble is cursed...


Pretty sure a lot of us know about it, but what about the #9 curse?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

There are some weird things, and some funny ones here. 

The only creepy thing I got is, I still have my ticket stub from the Smackdown that was supposed to take place on 9/11 but was later held live on Thursday, 9/13.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Creepy Crawl said:


> There are some weird things, and some funny ones here.
> 
> The only creepy thing I got is, I still have my ticket stub from the Smackdown that was supposed to take place on 9/11 but was later held live on Thursday, 9/13.


Thats actually pretty cool, I would keep that in good condition if I were you, it coudl be worth a lot one day- a collectors item. :agree:


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Chris and Nancy Benoit had the same birthday. That one chills me a little.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

This thread is lolage. Its not often that we mix conspiracy theories with pro wrestling.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

When you have someone like The Undertaker involved in these conspiracies, don't take it too seriously, he blabbers on about death all the time, bound to be a few coincidences.

Fun thread tho.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

TheFrootOne said:


> This thread is lolage. Its not often that we mix conspiracy theories with pro wrestling.


Lol, conspiracy theories are awesome.

My favorite will always be 07/07/07 which was supposed to be the day Tupac Shakur would come back. I remember hearing about the Benoit tragedy a couple of weeks before and I reacted indifferently and was mostly looking forward to the triple 7 day. Yeah, I was only 13 back then.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> Best photo footage of Owen half way down and in the ring at around the one minute mark.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96PSEUaplfc&feature=related


The picture of him being lowered down is from a Sunday Night Heat event.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> The picture of him being lowered down is from a Sunday Night Heat event.


I thought it was from a camera by someone in the audience, didn't know that. Nice peice of info there.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> Thats actually pretty cool, I would keep that in good condition if I were you, it coudl be worth a lot one day- a collectors item. :agree:


Oh yeah,I did. I have it sealed up in a photo album.


----------



## justbringitbitch (Mar 4, 2012)

mr cricket said:


>


:lol:lmao:::lmao:lol:lol:lmao:::lmao:lol:lmao:lol:


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

LINK said:


>


Also notice the 11's below the 9's all the way down the side. Then the phrase 'That's the bottom line' something we hear when talking about business. WTC, The bottom line, Ground zero - In your house? Probably just a coincidence, or maybe it's another prophetic 9-11 prediction in media, to add to the other few thousand out there. Muhahaha. Not.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> Ahh, I get ya now. I gotta take notice if WWE is ever in Kemper arena again..



Kemper will never hold a WWE event again. Sprint Center replaced it, and I'm pretty sure they are demolishing Kemper later this year.


----------



## Small Potatos (Mar 23, 2012)

TheFrootOne said:


> This thread is lolage. Its not often that we mix conspiracy theories with pro wrestling.


Lol you :troll! Wrestling is a conspiracy theory!


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> Ok let's suppose that right now I believe in the afterlife and spirits and whatever. So there Owen is, tragically dead - now as a ghost he could choose to overlook his family that he loved so much and basically lived for and ensure they're safe. But wait, what's that - HHH is wrestling in California tonight? The state I pretended to have a sore leg against him? Well sorry kids, Dadda will BRB - I gotta go fuck this man's leg up.
> 
> Then 6 years later, he's back doting on his family - going about his ghostly ways - WAIT, HHH IS IN THE ARENA I DIED IN?! WELL THAT CALLS FOR ANOTHER RUINED QUAD MUSCLE!
> 
> Grow up.


What is with these negative comments? Not just this one but seriously. If you take offense to it don't waste time reading or posting here. It's that simple.

LMAO at people that actually think I am being totally serious and that think coincidences aren't creepy. 

This thread isn't disrespectful. Its not OVER THE EDGE, its the kind of discussion that needs to occur more often and freely in the world. Things are not always as they seem. 

I wish some of you would take The Bad Guy's approach, Halo or Dualshock, they are just having fun. LIGHTEN UP.


----------



## tobiaslemon (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like a coincidence to me, end of thread.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wrestlemania 29 is next year

2 + 9 = 11
2013 = 2 + 1 + 3 = 6

11 + 6 = 17

What goes with 17? Wrestlemania 17, arguably known as the greatest Wrestlemania of all time. And who headlined that?

Stone Cold and The Rock.

Who is rumored to be competing at Wrestlemania 29?

Stone Cold and The Rock.



Where am I going with this?

I have no idea.


----------



## The Stomper (Apr 8, 2012)

I like all these weird coincidence things.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> What goes with 17?


July 17th! The day he walked out with the title! He is the devils advocate!


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

The Bad Guy said:


> I know this might not be the right time or the right thread for it but what the heck... What did the ring announcer say before Owen's last match? THIS MATCH IS SCHEDULED FOR ONE FALL~! 8*D







@ 0:41 "nice hang time on the drop , rock" .. then he is shown beating a casket 

talk about inappropriate


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

ice_edge said:


> A lie is a lie.
> 
> IWC established long ago that Eddie went to heaven while Benoit went to hell.
> 
> ...


Well we can always call it the after life, I thought I said I made my point, and I am starting to think some people are taking this ar to serious, its for shits and giggles. and even if it is absurd no one can prove it is real or not.



Xiphias said:


> Is that you Scott Steiner?


:lmao I still need to check that video to see if Scott is mathematically accurate.



Ph3n0m said:


> Ok let's suppose that right now I believe in the afterlife and spirits and whatever. So there Owen is, tragically dead - now as a ghost he could choose to overlook his family that he loved so much and basically lived for and ensure they're safe. But wait, what's that - HHH is wrestling in California tonight? The state I pretended to have a sore leg against him? Well sorry kids, Dadda will BRB - I gotta go fuck this man's leg up.
> 
> Then 6 years later, he's back doting on his family - going about his ghostly ways - WAIT, HHH IS IN THE ARENA I DIED IN?! WELL THAT CALLS FOR ANOTHER RUINED QUAD MUSCLE!
> 
> Grow up.


Lets suppose this is true as you suggest.

If Owen's soul is conscious of all events, he has all the time to just leave his fam for a couple of mins and fuck up H.

Take this on the light side.



JigsawKrueger said:


> Interesting thread. All simple coincidences in my opinion, but interesting nevertheless. I like Halo's theories. But at the end of the day, Eddie took tons of drugs and was probably genetically predisposed to having a weakish heart; Chris had a lethal combination of drugs, depression, brain damage, problematic home life and grief. They were both ticking time bombs.


Well of course that has been medically proven, my theories are just deep but those dont make them true at all but will open a way to see things different.

Yet life has ways of working in strange matters, heck at least I had fun playing math-magician. Glad I entertained you in a certain way 



SandyRavage said:


> Lol what an absolutely shite thread. If not for Halo making it pretty fun this could have been a contender for most tenuous thread ever


Ima Rep you for this.



LINK said:


> What is with these negative comments? Not just this one but seriously. If you take offense to it don't waste time reading or posting here. It's that simple.
> 
> LMAO at people that actually think I am being totally serious and that think coincidences aren't creepy.
> 
> ...


Cheers, dont worry, trolls will troll, heck Im guilty of it. :lmao So far this thread wanders in to a whole different point of views, and the coincidence of things just makes it amusing and entertaining, and we can keep it up until, we stop finding coincidences and bores us like human nature intended.



tobiaslemon said:


> Sounds like a coincidence to me, end of thread.


You dont say ?!?!?!?!?




Cycloneon said:


> Wrestlemania 29 is next year
> 
> 2 + 9 = 11
> 2013 = 2 + 1 + 3 = 6
> ...


:lmao


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> an ambulance shown right after Owen's music hits during his entrance , in his last match ..


It's like final destination or something :O

So when I watch Raw tonight I should watch for signs, then again WWE isnt that risky anymore, the worst injury someone can get now is a torn muscle


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

let's get the hip-hop devision into this , you know that the song "Kim" from Eminem's album was released in May 23th (same month as benoit's death and only two days late , same date as Owen's death one year later) ? 

in the song he strangles his wife and says "now bleed bitch .. BLEED .. BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!"


just for the lulz  

Halo you can start the math now :lmao


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah1993 said:


> Chris and Nancy Benoit had the same birthday. That one chills me a little.


It is also my birthday. The plot thickens ...


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Rocky Mark said:


> let's get the hip-hop devision into this , you know that the song "Kim" from Eminem's album was released in May 23th (same month as benoit's death and only two days late , same date as Owen's death one year later) ?
> 
> in the song he strangles his wife and says "now bleed bitch .. BLEED .. BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!"
> 
> ...


Oh shit :lmao let me see what I can come up with here, maybe the post bellow will help. 


Hmmmm. Wait benoit died in June, he was born in May, I get the idea.



the modern myth said:


> It is also my birthday. The plot thickens ...


What is your age ?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> In case you didn't know, Mike Awesome hung himself the next year.


Eh, he was shooting on Awesome because he pretty much shit on ECW on his way out.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

You want something creepy and spooky?


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok after like 40 mins later.

lets see Benoit born in 05-21
Song came out 05-23

Here we go:

0521
+0523
------
1044

This is *54*

Now we get Owns death which has the same date of release of the song, but a year later: we do this....

05-23-365 ( days in a year)

So

05-23-365

This gives us

51153

861

Now we get the 54 and 861

54861

608

140

1+4+0 = *5*

Now lets get years of birth

Chris Benoit 64 Nancy 67 Daniel 2000

64672000

646954

10915


*619* O_O 

Now 619

151

*25*

Now we get the 5 and the 20 that equals : 30

How many people we talked about . Chris, Nancy, Daniel. Owen and we now found out Mysterio is in the mix those are 5.

30+ 5 = 35 ... A month and 4 days!!!!! Mysterio is next bra.


----------



## stonecoldrock (Apr 9, 2012)

how soon after that "die" sign did eddie die? that's straight crazy! crazy how you even found that vid...


----------



## CMPunkFan18 (Jul 14, 2008)

I saw the video with the Kennedy vs Guerrero match with the 'DIE' sign, and I dont know if anyone has noticed this but when I showed my brother he figured it out and it kinda made me feel stupid. He said the DIE is cut off from a sign that says ED*DIE*.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> Eh, he was shooting on Awesome because he pretty much shit on ECW on his way out.


Aha and then he killed himself not long after


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

-Halo- said:


> Ahh ok Now it makes sense, and now it does have a little buahahahaha moment, interesting. Dont know if this is completely creepy, but I get your point, to me this is more of an amusing fact. We have to wait when HHH enters that arena again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever you're smoking, I want double.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The Bad Guy said:


> Best photo footage of Owen half way down and in the ring at around the one minute mark.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96PSEUaplfc&feature=related


That photo is from 1998 at Survivor Series. It was a dark match if I remember correctly and it was at the Kiel Center.

Here is something very creepy.

Back in the day my brother was very computer smart and this is 1999 so not everyone owned one, he used to use a torrent site and remembers coming across files that said "Owen Hart Death Footage" but he never downloaded it. Think this is 1999 so no "trolling" was going on so to speak. Maybe it was legit. I remember hearing a story of a similar guy who talked about the same torrent site my brother was using can't remember the name but he said he saw the footage and it was very shitty.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Xiphias said:


> You want creepy?
> 
> Eddie Guerrero's last match. Look in the top-left corner at 2:01


OH MY GOD.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> That photo is from 1998 at Survivor Series. It was a dark match if I remember correctly and it was at the Kiel Center.
> 
> Here is something very creepy.
> 
> Back in the day my brother was very computer smart and this is 1999 so not everyone owned one, he used to use a torrent site and remembers coming across files that said "Owen Hart Death Footage" but he never downloaded it. Think this is 1999 so no "trolling" was going on so to speak. Maybe it was legit. I remember hearing a story of a similar guy who talked about the same torrent site my brother was using can't remember the name but he said he saw the footage and it was very shitty.


As I said before to someone else, I didn't know that it was from a previous event. 

And it sounds believable even if someone managed to record it from the arena with some sort of camera (phones had no cameras back than), it would be shitty quality. Just imagine if something like that happened in todays era within seconds everyone would have their iPhones out.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The Bad Guy said:


> As I said before to someone else, I didn't know that it was from a previous event.
> 
> And it sounds believable even if someone managed to record it from the arena with some sort of camera (phones had no cameras back than), it would be shitty quality. Just imagine if something like that happened in todays era within seconds everyone would have their iPhones out.


My bad didn't see that, I kind of pick and choose what to read haha.

But yea I could see maybe someone having horrible quality footage of it, I mean remember the MSG incident so we know people were filming shit back in the day, Maybe someone had the camera ready just happened to be pointing in the ring? I don't know and I would never wanna see the video to be honest.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:argh:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CMPunkFan18 said:


> I saw the video with the Kennedy vs Guerrero match with the 'DIE' sign, and I dont know if anyone has noticed this but when I showed my brother he figured it out and it kinda made me feel stupid. He said the DIE is cut off from a sign that says ED*DIE*.


You shouldn´t feel stupid. It was meant to be that the Eddie signs consisted of 2 signs, one with letters DIE. Nobody would wear a "die" sign to a show, but it was meant to be to split his name on 2 signs, the name of the man who would really die next days.

But his one is really ridiculous:lmao
http://www.hauntedamericatours.com/ghosts/WWEGHOSTS.php


----------



## oinker34 (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow, this gave me goosebumps. I was at the show in California on January 26th, 1998 in Davis. My first RAW ever.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

SporadicAttack said:


> Whatever you're smoking, I want double.


Home grown buddy, home grown.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

The show takes a break and when it a returns, footage of Shawn Michaels appearing on the Pictionary television program is shown. He makes a boner joke. After that, they cut to the locker room, where Hunter Hearst Helmsley is wearing one sock and a washcloth. Thankfully, he is wearing the sock on his foot.

Triple H, through several “ooohs” and “aaaaahs” as Chyna bandages his tender leg, tells Owen Hart that he’s going to be a Triple H like no one’s ever seen in their European Championship match later in the show. He says at 50%, he’s more man than Owen could ever hope to be. And, he will “flush the toilet” and send Owen to the WCW.

Michaels explains that they are role models, and that Steve Austin is a “bad apple.” Austin has ruined the reputation Michaels helped build for the WWF! He says he’ll give up his title defense so Tyson and Austin can go at it at WrestleMania. Triple H says he has to be at WrestleMania! It’s WrestleMania! They brainstorm on some ways he can participate …

Michaels: “Maybe I can handle Sable! … No, no, that would make somebody mad. Maybe I can manage one of the minis! No, no … they hate me. There has got to be something I can do at WrestleMania …”

He opens his coat. Chyna whispers in his ear that …
After a break, Owen Hart comes to the ring to face off for the European Championship belt lost by his brother-in-law, the British Bulldog, to D-Generation X. As soon as he hits the ring, D-Generation X’s music begins, and this thing walks to the ring.

I guess Triple H was being quite literal when he said it’d be a Triple H no one had ever seen before. Because it’s Goldust.

WWF European Champion Triple H Goldust (with Chyna Luna) vs. Owen Hart (for the title ….?)

Goldust attacks Owen – who was calling for the real Helmsley to come down and face him – to start the match. He takes a commanding lead, slamming Owen’s face into all sorts of ring furniture, quickly shutting Owen down after he attempts a break-out win from a cross-body.

Hunterdust, as the announcers have named him, continues in command of his opponent with the aid of Luna shutting down any attempt at a counter. After a break, the show returns with Owen completely in command, hitting Hunterdust with ten punches in the corner, and then an enzuigiri, followed by a dropkick on the top rope.

But then Luna hits him from behind with a crutch, and Hunterdust goes for the Pedigree! But just as he gets Owen’s head under his dick, Owen flips him on his ass, and throws him into the Sharpshooter! Hunderdust submits, and Owen definitely didn’t win the European Championship.

Triple H appears on the TitanTron along with Michaels and Chyna, making fun of Owen for totally falling for their joke. Sgt. Slaughter, the Commissioner, walks down to the ring. He takes a microphone.

Slaughter: “D-Generation X, you’ve done it to us again. I guess that the Artist Formerly Known as Goldust was supposed to be playing the role of you tonight, right Hunter? Well, he did a damn good job, maggots! He really he had me convinced. In fact, he had me so convinced, that I have decided to make a judgment call here. Since Owen Hart had a sanctioned European Championship match here tonight, and since I am your commissioner, not only am I awarding Owen Hart the match here tonight, and a victory against you, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, but I am also awarding him the new European Heavyweight Championship!”
No way! Hunter flips out backstage, throwing chairs, and Owen celebrates with his new belt. Well goddamn!

Found this the other day but couldn't find the thread.

Hunter had a bad leg in this feud too. 

Very bizzarre. HHH looks like Klebold from columbine too.Lol


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Jaksonian224 said:


> The show takes a break and when it a returns, footage of Shawn Michaels appearing on the Pictionary television program is shown. He makes a boner joke. After that, they cut to the locker room, where Hunter Hearst Helmsley is wearing one sock and a washcloth. Thankfully, he is wearing the sock on his foot.
> 
> Triple H, through several “ooohs” and “aaaaahs” as Chyna bandages his tender leg, tells Owen Hart that he’s going to be a Triple H like no one’s ever seen in their European Championship match later in the show. He says at 50%, he’s more man than Owen could ever hope to be. And, he will “flush the toilet” and send Owen to the WCW.
> 
> ...


Do I need to do math on this too ?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh hell yea Halo! 

Rocky mark that video is fucking crazy! The fate comments as well. That makes me wonder maybe Owen really did fake his death lol.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

LINK said:


> Oh hell yea Halo!
> 
> Rocky mark that video is fucking crazy! The fate comments as well. That makes me wonder maybe Owen really did fake his death lol.


Ok ok, but I guess this will wait a little bit cause I got nothing to base this on, but hey, Mysterio is next in line to have some creepy fate.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol. I wish more people got into this thread. I bet there is some even more fucked up shit out there. 

Back in the 70s and 80s there were probably some great stories, with all those smaller local venues.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

This is some crazy shit we talking.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Whats te eddie thing? I cant see it lol

Oh and WTF is the opening posters point lol


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmfao at the guy that neg ripped me cause I can't take a joke. It was fucking sarcasm I know this was for fun. Some people need to get a grip and understand what sarcasm is -.-


----------



## theuntold100 (Mar 4, 2012)

C-o-n ... Spiracy


----------



## theuntold100 (Mar 4, 2012)

Remember the 2/21/11 promos ?

21-1 = 19

1-1 = 0

19 - 0 ( What would of been Taker's 19th wrestlemania win )

Irrelevant, I know


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

LINK said:


> Just thought it was extremely creepy. Wondered if anyone else felt that way?


No, nobody does. You're creating "creepy" associations between completely unrelated things. It's called being crazy.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

theuntold100 said:


> Remember the 2/21/11 promos ?
> 
> 21-1 = 19
> 
> ...


21-1 = 20

YOUR THEORY HAS BEEN DENIED AND YOU'RE FIIIIIIIRRRED


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

theuntold100 said:


> Remember the 2/21/11 promos ?
> 
> 21-1 = 19
> 
> ...


...fpalm


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

theuntold100 said:


> Remember the 2/21/11 promos ?
> 
> 21-1 = 19
> 
> ...


Please be from United States.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol at the "crazy" people or this makes no sense people.

Being overly critical and negative is actually a mental disorder and sure making irrational patterns as well. Sorry Halo. But the thread was intended to be positive, other people turned it into this serious thing.

Having fun and exploring the unknown is actually a positive mental state. Its not like I'm saying President Bush Killed Owen Hart to win the presidency in 2000. Some people are morons.

Triple H tearing his quad in the arena Owen died in is fucking creepy. They feuded on tv for years, and you can't tell me Owen didn't harbor some real hate for DX and VKM after his brother was screwed. The rest of his family did.

If you don't care or agree don't post or close I don't really care. It is more than obvious few on this forum have any fun other than verbal abuse.

Where the hell did that X-Men thread go? Put this one with it.


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

theuntold100 said:


> Remember the 2/21/11 promos ?
> 
> 21-1 = 19
> 
> ...


Yes, and so are your mathematical skills.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

21-1=19?

fuck no wonder im failing math class.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> 21-1=19?
> 
> fuck no wonder im failing math class.


:lmao


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Remember how Chris Jericho was called Y2J? 

Well Y is the 25th letter.

Y (25) - 2 = 23. At Wrestlemania 23, The Undertaker beat Batista.

The letter 'J' kind of looks like a hook. Hook has 4 letters.

23 x 4 = 92. Now, we separate the digits.

9 + 2 = 11. So we put it all together:

11 + 23 - 4 = 30.

Therefore, at Wrestlemania 30, The Undertaker will face Batista and Chris Jericho in a triple threat hook on a pole match.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

theuntold100 said:


> Remember the 2/21/11 promos ?
> 
> 21-1 = 19
> 
> ...


A few things. 21-1=19? :lol

How the hell does 21-1 relate to anything? You completely ignored the 2 representing the month.

You used the number one 4 times, even though it only shows up 3 times in the date.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

mr cricket said:


>


omg i laughed. wow hilarious but wrong i think


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Nah, THIS is creepy.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Nah, THIS is creepy.


OH MA GUDNIS


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yea yea yea.. and tebow threw for 316 yards. we get it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Nah, THIS is creepy.


so... was there no magic bullet then.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Nah, THIS is creepy.


----------



## calvin72 (Oct 17, 2011)

holy shit now that is creepy :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Coincidence or not this is some really good shit the OP has came up with and the Die sign crowd in Eddie's last match is pretty fucked up too.

As a huge fan of sites like Listverse and Cracked this thread is pretty cool.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Owen's spirit wouldnt really have a choice where he haunts, these things kind of things imprint on the location they met their sad ends i wouldnt be surprised if the weird stuff going on in the arena was connected. When someone dies a tragic death there's like a psychic imprint left thats pretty much what ghosts are.


----------



## calvin72 (Oct 17, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Owen's spirit wouldnt really have a choice where he haunts, these things kind of things imprint on the location they met their sad ends i wouldnt be surprised if the weird stuff going on in the arena was connected. When someone dies a tragic death there's like a psychic imprint left thats pretty much what ghosts are.


Theres one problem with that theory ghosts stay where they die is that ghosts are not real


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Xiphias said:


> You want creepy?
> 
> Eddie Guerrero's last match. Look in the top-left corner at 2:01


, that's creepy as fuck.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

KO Bossy said:


> Nah, THIS is creepy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Kennedy/Lincoln one blew my mind.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

I saw a photo on here somewhere awhile back, an older photo, of a sign in the arena somewhere that seemed to show 2 towers or something, with maybe even a plane or something sticking out of them..?!?! I think it said something like Demolition... Not sure if it was from WWE but it was before 9/11 and it definately looked like towers on the sign and said something like demolition. If the right person reads this they will know what im talking about... Ive tried searching but hell if I remember what thread I saw it in.. Maybe in the funny pictures thread somewhere??


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Thought this was a bit creepy with all the talk of Benoits birthday or something being on May 21st... Not sure how to post a picture on here yet, sorry..

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=over...1&start=39&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:39,i:195


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Thought this was a bit creepy with all the talk of Benoits birthday or something being on May 21st... Not sure how to post a picture on here yet, sorry..
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=over...1&start=39&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:39,i:195


God lord, that is too much creepy right there. This poster is either coincidental or can foresee the future.


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Owen's spirit wouldnt really have a choice where he haunts, these things kind of things imprint on the location they met their sad ends i wouldnt be surprised if the weird stuff going on in the arena was connected. When someone dies a tragic death there's like a psychic imprint left thats pretty much what ghosts are.


I would say anything it would be a residual haunting.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I loved reading this whole thread, honestly anyone who thinks this is dumb just stop okay it's fun and pretty spooky. Not everything has to be so serious does it?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LINK said:


> We all know that Owen Hart died in Kemper Arena on May 23, 1999 at the age of 34 years old. Triple H blew out his quad in a tag match on _May 21, 2001_ in San Jose, CA and again on January 7, 2007 in _Kemper Arena.
> 
> _Not only is this quite bizarre and giving me chills right now, does anyone remember the leg injury that Owen had as a kayfabe storyline in his feud with Triple H or the fake Triple H (Goldust) European title match where DX made fun of Owen after on January 26, 1998 in California?
> 
> Regardless, the fact that Triple H blew out his quad in the first return of DX in Kemper in 2007 is just really strange. I don't know if I think Owen is haunting "the Game but damn is that not creepy?


This is probably one of the worst posts I have ever seen.

So Triple H blows a quad on a random day that has nothing to do with Owen and.....?

Fail.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

That eddie video was weird


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Bregh, sonsabitsches are joining the mathematical spook wagon, Lucky for me they suck,


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

seriously lets expand this outside wrestling


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> seriously lets expand this outside wrestling


I knew it


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

Guys, you want creepy? I think Otungas coffee mug is haunted by the Ghost of Randy Savage. Survivor Series took place at the Arena where the Mega Powers "Exploded". Obviously Hogan is over haunting TNA, so whos gonna haunt WWE? Machoman.

The coffee mug talks to Otunga, and now recently, he's posing and acting a little strange....maybe he IS insane. OOoooh YEEee.

Also, the Boogeyman is the mutated offstring of Hogan and Beefcake.

R-Truth really does eat Spiders and he has split personality disorder, when he's a GOOD R-TRUTH he's R-Truth, when he's evil he becomes little Jimmy.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> seriously lets expand this outside wrestling


Lolololol, gotta love dem Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

I also think there is a huge amount of evidence suggesting to the fact that Jim the Anvil Neidhart was the "hitman" hired by the Hells Angels to take out Dino Bravo.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh i get. Owen's death was a work. I KNEW IT!:krs


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

:no:


Brimstone-x said:


> I also think there is a huge amount of evidence suggesting to the fact that Jim the Anvil Neidhart was the "hitman" hired by the Hells Angels to take out Dino Bravo.


Just out of interest, what evidence? I've often wondered about the whole Bravo thing,


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

I know someone will come along who knows what picture im talking about.. It was a photo of fans at a wrestling event and one of them had a sign that showed towers either crumbling or even like a plane sticking out of one... I think it said something about Demolition on it and it was from years ago... Maybe it was a sign regarding the group "Demolition" from wrestling, but it was creepy. I searched on here for a damn hour and couldnt find it, I keep thinking it was on one of the hundreds of pages in the funny pics thread.

Anyway im gonna repost this one for anyone who didnt see it last page. Benoits birthday on May 21 makes this one kinda eerie.. 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=over...1&start=39&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:39,i:195


That whole 9/11 predicted in cartoons thing is crazy as hell!!! I really wanna find that damn photo cause it was crazy!


----------



## WrestlingEdgecom (Apr 12, 2012)

That is weird!


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> In case you didn't know, Mike Awesome hung himself the next year.


Shit, I remember when I heard that Mike Awesome had commited suicide, the first thing i thought was Styles saying that line. 

It's not like he knew or anything. He was legitimatly annoyed with Awesome. It's just a sad coincidence.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

THE LINCOLN/KENNEDY stuff is bomb. I used to have a penny with all the facts on it.

Life is more about karma and spiritual things then people even know.

To the dumbasses,

Epic Fail on my part here, more people have enjoyed this thread. I love that as stupid as this is its still going.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> seriously lets expand this outside wrestling


Toto - Rosanna
Listen @1:55
"9/11 never happened"


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Trying to give this thread a bump cus I definately don't wanna see it get buried!!!!!!!


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

LINK said:


> This is getting sad now.
> 
> How many guys have freaking died before 50 in WWF?
> 
> ...


Mofo Steve Bradley aka Steve Bisson, 32. 
Worked for The E , trained some wrestlers, had a few dark matches. 
Had a disagreement w VKM and left.. 
His story was tragic here locally.


----------



## cosminutzu_bboy9 (Dec 24, 2010)

Guerrero died.
Benoit died.
O.Hart died.
CENA YOU ARE NEXT!


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

BUMP!!!!! This thread was gettin good...


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

My mind is so full of fuck at this thread.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

eddie guerrero thing is obviously not an omen but it is still quite creepy. A true legend RIP Latino heat


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anyone remember that someone updated Chris Benoit's wikipedia saying that he wasn't making the PPV because of personal issues steming from the death of his wife Nancy before anyone had actually reported it.

That was creepy,


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> Does anyone remember that someone updated Chris Benoit's wikipedia saying that he wasn't making the PPV because of personal issues steming from the death of his wife Nancy before anyone had actually reported it.
> 
> That was creepy,


Wow that is odd!!! I never heard about it.. So it was updated before anything was reported? Maybe same day or was it a day or two earlier?? That is crazy right there...


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> Does anyone remember that someone updated Chris Benoit's wikipedia saying that he wasn't making the PPV because of personal issues steming from the death of his wife Nancy before anyone had actually reported it.
> 
> That was creepy,


*Do you have anymore information about that?
Because that is really creepy.*


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol the thread that won't die. That is creepy in itself. 

Has anyone seen those illuminati cards or the book on Iron Mountain? Those are some real eye opening CT's.

Not that this is creepy or anything but it is actually kind of cool on June 5-6 the planet Venus will transit across the sun in North America. This occurs in pairs of 8 years every like 200 years. The last one was 2004 but the last pair was like 1882 and the next pair will be in 2117 or so. Definitely check that out on 6/5/12 and 6/6/12.

Also whether or not 12/21/12 is the end of the world, the sun will be in the exact center of the galaxy and all the planets will be in alignment with our equator and perfectly countering the prime meridian. Which is the rarest of astronomical events. Interesting. Armageddon is that month, the PPV of course..

I posted a thread about this earlier that died as well in reference to WWE. In June, the PPV No Way Out will be returning and is in New Jersey. The PPV used to be in Feb and really kind of sucked so it is curious why they would bring it back now? Also only one other time has a PPV in the summer preluded the Wrestlemania event in the same venue, Wrestlemania 21 in the Staples Center. Could the End of an Era have been a swerve for something big then?

As far as actual coincidence or creepiness, whichever side of your brain you prefer, here are some theories out there that are interesting.

1. Owen Hart death was either phony or Vince or Hunter killed him.
2. The Montreal Screwjob was a work. Bret is serving out his 25 year WWE contract as we speak, and was a real "Hitman" in WCW.
3. Triple H and HBK are homosexual lovers. LOL
4. Macho Man versus Mr. McMahon LOL. This is actually interesting though. http://angrymarks.com/?ArticleID=9971
5. Which leads to Jesse Ventura being poisoned into leaving WWE.
6. The Pillman curse. First him and then his daughter.
7. Championship curse, where both Eddie and Benoit died before becoming champion.
8. Did Andre drink himself to death? Being known to drink 156 12 oz beers once in a sitting and often drinking this much in general.
9. Bossman, Rude and Perfect's and many others destructive lives. A wrestling curse?
10. What the hell happened to Brutus Beefcake's career and face?
11. Did Warrior pull a Faul McCartney? Is he the same man or is one and one and one still three? Come together. Turn me on Deadman.
12. What other dark secrets surround this business?


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hoF8putrzg

Is that what your looking for Att-Era-Kanefan?


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

The Rebel said:


> *Do you have anymore information about that?
> Because that is really creepy.*


I was wrong, it was 13 hours before

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Chris_Benoit&diff=prev&oldid=140442953

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,287194,00.html

Also, whoever posted it had a web address in Stamford, Connecticut, home of the WWE,

Tell me that isn't freaky as hell,


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> I was wrong, it was 13 hours before
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Chris_Benoit&diff=prev&oldid=140442953
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's really creepy and also makes me suspicious that Chris was possibly set up and there's more to the story than what police reported.

Another extremely creepy coincidence is an article in WWE.com discussing "horrible things" that went on the week before Benoit's death and it was published on 22 June, the day his wife died. The article mentions Sensational Sherri's death and Vince's fake death. If only they knew what they were in for in the coming days.... damn.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

that chris benoit/wikipedia deal is a bit scary


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Okay here's my explanation on the whole wikipedia thing.

After killing his wife in the day or two leading up to killing his son, Benoit was making a lot of calls to wrestlers and he made contact with WWE to let them know he had a family emergency and couldn't work the ppv show. Perhaps he let her death slip in a conversation with the WWE headquarters by a phone call in Stamford that means that only a select few knew of this before everybody else found out. This means Laurenitis and Vince McMahon are ruled out of the Wikipedia stuff because they don't use the internet much let alone post up to date news on wrestlers profiles on wikipedia. This tells me that somebody on creative possibly Gertwitz told somebody he was friends with in Stamford either in the company or not in the company that shouldn't have known about the information. When this person had no Meltzer, Keller, or any other news site to report it to and WWE.com was already out of the possibilities he decided to take a story he heard a few hours earlier and post it to Wikipedia of all things. 

In the investigation of the Benoit case this IP address was tracked and some feds came to this guys house or whatever. He told his story of the situation and the feds realized he had nothing to do with it, he might have had some information he heard but then again he probably didn't. I'd love to know who the person was but if we never find out it won't really matter anyways. To me this remains one of professional wrestlings biggest mysteries and it adds such a new creepy dimension to the Benoit tragedy.

Now the more entertaining route to go with for the wikipedia explanation is the Billy Jack Haynes theory which is that Vince McMahon killed the Benoit family and this would somehow explain the phone calls coming out of Stamford I suppose.

For me if the first explanation I made that seems very explainable isn't correct and the Billy Jack Haynes explanation is more closer to what happened then this wikipedia thing could be the biggest mystery in a already closed case which was closed so fast if you really think about it.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> I was wrong, it was 13 hours before
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Chris_Benoit&diff=prev&oldid=140442953
> 
> ...


Shit I remember this. I thought it was all going to be a story line. Guess not. Ugh chills. 

LINK this thread is tits. Like you tit's with a u.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Jaksonian224 said:


> Shit I remember this. I thought it was all going to be a story line. Guess not. Ugh chills.
> 
> LINK this thread is tits. Like you tit's with a u.


LOL this thread is stupid but I am glad it has made it this far. JAK

Anyway, I remember this and the wikipedia thing was a lot more graphic than that from what I heard. 

One thing though you have to remember even with this statement. WWE went on Raw and claimed they had no idea and did a tribute to Benoit, immediately after VKM blew himself up.

Such a strange event period.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

The most fucked up part is the Connecticutt IP address or whatever. Same address posted all that stuff back to May 17, 2007. Out of all the dead wrestlers the most bizarre deaths are Owen and Benoit. I still just can't understand, Benoit used his last move as the Sharpshooter too. Not uncommon, but not his actual finisher.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah I read that part. Did anyone else read that Sherri Martel was linked to Nancy Benoit's ex husband? That is fucking weird too. She died just before then.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Jackie Gleason died exactly 20 years before Benoit, guys. This whole fiaso is a big fucked up conspiracy that reaches outside of the WWE~

I'm kidding, but seriously. That Benoit stuff is creepy as hell. But if you're implying WWE or someone linked to WWE tried to set him up.. why? What reason would they have to do so?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'll add one of conspiracy theories I'm fond of (i.e. seems semi-believable):

Owen Hart's death wasn't an accident, Vince rigged the line to break; injuring Owen Hart in retaliation for breaking Austin's neck and nearly ending the career of the man who would forever change the face of wrestling. It's common knowledge that Owen never called/spoke to Austin after he broke his neck, and it doesn't seem like something that Austin was too bothered about, but Vince wanted revenge it for it.

The only thing that went wrong was the line broke at the wrong point, killing Owen instead of injuring him.


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Evolution said:


> I'll add one of conspiracy theories I'm fond of (i.e. seems semi-believable):
> 
> Owen Hart's death wasn't an accident, Vince rigged the line to break; injuring Owen Hart in retaliation for breaking Austin's neck and nearly ending the career of the man who would forever change the face of wrestling. It's common knowledge that Owen never called/spoke to Austin after he broke his neck, and it doesn't seem like something that Austin was too bothered about, but Vince wanted revenge it for it.
> 
> The only thing that went wrong was the line broke at the wrong point, killing Owen instead of injuring him.


What about hating his brother Brett so much that Vince wanted to screw both of them in the end?


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> Jackie Gleason died exactly 20 years before Benoit, guys. This whole fiaso is a big fucked up conspiracy that reaches outside of the WWE~
> 
> I'm kidding, but seriously. That Benoit stuff is creepy as hell. But if you're implying WWE or someone linked to WWE tried to set him up.. why? What reason would they have to do so?


I'm not, it's just really weird.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jaksonian224 said:


> The most fucked up part is the Connecticutt IP address or whatever. *Same address posted all that stuff back to May 17, 2007.* Out of all the dead wrestlers the most bizarre deaths are Owen and Benoit. I still just can't understand, Benoit used his last move as the Sharpshooter too. Not uncommon, but not his actual finisher.


Umm no I did research from your post and these two links say differently.

http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...fset=20070512222538&action=history&tagfilter=

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/69.120.111.23


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Clearly the illuminati is behind all this lol


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Umm no I did research from your post and these two links say differently.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...fset=20070512222538&action=history&tagfilter=
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Contributions/69.120.111.23


They may well do, but what is undeniable is that it was changed by someone, before the bodies were discovered. That is creepy, end of story


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Black_Power said:


> Clearly the illuminati is behind all this lol


Maybe Dana White did it to kill WWE's ppv business. They don't call him the Axe Murderer Wanderlei Silva for nothing.



@MrDrewFoley said:


> They may well do, but what is undeniable is that it was changed by someone, before the bodies were discovered. That is creepy, end of story


I just explained with supported fact that this IP address never posted a link a month before the death of Nancy before he posted it again on June 25.

Anyways I just don't buy this conspiracy bullshit, especially the Billy Jack Haynes theory. Why would Vince McMahon do something like this to his own business? The amount of shit he had to deal with after this. The business will never be the same.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Okay here's my explanation on the whole wikipedia thing.
> 
> After killing his wife in the day or two leading up to killing his son, Benoit was making a lot of calls to wrestlers and he made contact with WWE to let them know he had a family emergency and couldn't work the ppv show. Perhaps he let her death slip in a conversation with the WWE headquarters by a phone call in Stamford that means that only a select few knew of this before everybody else found out. This means Laurenitis and Vince McMahon are ruled out of the Wikipedia stuff because they don't use the internet much let alone post up to date news on wrestlers profiles on wikipedia. This tells me that somebody on creative possibly Gertwitz told somebody he was friends with in Stamford either in the company or not in the company that shouldn't have known about the information. When this person had no Meltzer, Keller, or any other news site to report it to and WWE.com was already out of the possibilities he decided to take a story he heard a few hours earlier and post it to Wikipedia of all things.
> 
> ...


I think if Benoit had mentioned the murder thing, the person who had heard of it would have informed others about it and told the police rather than keep it private and edit his wikipedia article. Hell, that would have probably saved Daniel and Chris' lives, so to speak. Nobody prioritizes a wikipedia article over something as fucked up as murder when they know about it, specially if it's a coworker. 

And the investigation led to nothing. They spoke to the person behind that IP on wiki and he said that it was a coincidence and he doesn't want to be bothered about it (interviewed etc), and he continued to say that he was just trolling and made a mistake. (I highly doubt it was just a coincidence, how come it would happen at the exact right time?)

And Benoit's phone calls were said to be very "groggy" and on both calls (one to Chavo, the other to someone anonymous) he ended it with a weird, out of character "I love you".

Another tricky piece of mystery in the Benoit tragedy is the text messages. The address given on the investigation paper regarding the steroids sent to the house (the FBI paper) and the address on the text message don't match. The address on the text message is the EXACT one you get on google maps/earth and is a couple of streets away from Benoit's home. The other text message is misleading because it claims that the dogs are in the enclosed pool area but when the cops arrived, two Rottweilers were completely loose, guarding the door which didn't let the cops get in and they had to get the neighbor who was familiar with the dogs get in first.

I could write an essay on how much the Benoit tragedy DOESN'T add up AT ALL. For instance, there are beer bottles found in the house by the dead bodies but all three tested negative for alcohol. Steroids were found but "roid rage" was proved to be out of the door as an explanation since the deaths took place under two days minimum. Going back to the text messages, the first investigation claimed that Daniel and Chris both died on Saturday but the text messages were sent in early Sunday around 4 AM.

And more confusion is when Daniel was found on his bed with an unused knife under the bed. The internet history led them to searches made about a prophet named Elijah that could raise a dead boy from the dead by placing it on his bed and then proceeding to place a knife under it. Which brings me to this: why would Chris try to resurrect his son right after killing him?

This is an extremely interesting topic and I think the cops should reopen the case and do a proper search. And Kevin Sullivan really needs to be asked because he was suspected a couple of days after the news broke out and police never bothered asking him anything. Weirdly enough, he was also linked to Sherri Martel's death about a week before the Benoit's were found dead.

I may be making it more complicated and the truth may just be that Chris did it and that's all but nobody saw what happened or even had "hearing" proof so all we can do is speculate.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I think if Benoit had mentioned the murder thing, the person who had heard of it would have informed others about it and told the police rather than keep it private and edit his wikipedia article. Hell, that would have probably saved Daniel and Chris' lives, so to speak. Nobody prioritizes a wikipedia article over something as fucked up as murder when they know about it, specially if it's a coworker.
> 
> And the investigation led to nothing. They spoke to the person behind that IP on wiki and he said that it was a coincidence and he doesn't want to be bothered about it (interviewed etc), and he continued to say that he was just trolling and made a mistake. (I highly doubt it was just a coincidence, how come it would happen at the exact right time?)
> 
> ...


As one of Chris Benoit's biggest fans, I'd love to think he didn't do it. However, I personally think that that he did. 

Even though i can see how Kevin Sullivan would have a motive, I really can't see after all that time, why he would have killed Daniel, then Nancy, without Chris Benoit knowing, and then hang Chris Benoit against his will. It's not the easiest crime to pull off.

However, I'm not going to stop being a Benoit mark. I hate the fact that he's been written out of history.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Evolution said:


> I'll add one of conspiracy theories I'm fond of (i.e. seems semi-believable):
> 
> Owen Hart's death wasn't an accident, Vince rigged the line to break; injuring Owen Hart in retaliation for breaking Austin's neck and nearly ending the career of the man who would forever change the face of wrestling. It's common knowledge that Owen never called/spoke to Austin after he broke his neck, and it doesn't seem like something that Austin was too bothered about, but Vince wanted revenge it for it.
> 
> The only thing that went wrong was the line broke at the wrong point, killing Owen instead of injuring him.


I believe that because that is nothing new in the world of wrestling.
Verne Gagne offered a cash bribe to Iron Sheik to to inflict career threatening damage on Hulk Hogans knee after it became known that their Hogan leaved AWA for WWE and it was confirmed by Sheik and Hogan.
So it wouldn´t surprise me.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Dirtnose said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hoF8putrzg
> 
> Is that what your looking for Att-Era-Kanefan?


Yes!!!!!!! Thats it!!!!! Thank you for looking that up and finding it, I never thought to try youtube lol.. Now that is creepy as hell.. I hope you guys check that link out cause with all the other 9/11 predictions off of old tv shows, etc that one seems to take the cake... I wonder if whoever made that sign remembered they had made it when 9/11 happened.... Please people check out that link!!


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

So I was reading up on this since its been awhile since I read much about it..I never got deep into the story because I thought it was just a simple muderer-suicide deal and since wwe quit mentioning it so quickly I just sort of let it go...

After watching a video though.. Ok it said the murders seemed to be a few days apart..? So apparently it wasnt all in the same day, so the man just kind of done it and dealt with it and stayed at home until the end where he killed himself.? When it first happened, I missed the part about it not being in the same day..

Not trying to go into crazy detail and get flamed but the facts are out there and it makes no difference whether you read it somewhere else or read it on here.. Daniel was found on a bed, apparently strangled, and a knife found under the bed which was unused.. The kid was said to have had "Xanax" or something in his system.. Sounds to me like Benoit ( or whoever ) tried to sedate him before all of that, and as bad as it sounds, perhaps to make the death less painful or something..? That part alone is really weird..

Said the woman was found with her hands and feet bound and was strangled too.. It also said Benoit did a search online, something about "Elijah", which maybe is something from the bible about the dead being brought back..? Said for the person to be placed on the bed and like a knife under the bed or something to be brought back.. Almost seems like he tried to bring him back, like maybe he was sorry and realized he had seriously messed up and was just going so crazy that he was willing to try anything... 

Then I get to the part about him hanging himself with a weight machine, and some people say when you hang yourself your face turns blue but his was said to have looked normal.. That has caused some to think it was a murder but who knows.. The part that seems so crazy to me, even though it was proven to have not been " RoidRage ", is how it all happened within a few days.. Seems like the kind of thing that would happen when a person just snapped and lost it, but NOT within a matter of DAYS.. 

Then you got the phone calls to other wrestlers or something, which were said to be placed after the murders or something.. Someone said he called "Chavo" and someone else anonymous and was groggy, said I Love You at the end.. The message I heard was left on someones answering machine and I Love You wasn't said.. 

So my question is, is this how it was SAID to have basically happened? : It all took place within a matter of DAYS and not HOURS.? Did he really make phone calls, or texts, within the few days that this took place? Maybe thats the reasoning for the Elijah look up online.. I mean if the man just lost it because of brain damage, it wouldnt seem too far fetched to look something like that up online and try and resurrect your son.. Just seems like a really creepy, eerie ass story and it makes it seem even more odd that it was almost completely let go and forgotten about not long after the events took place...


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

Coincidence. Nothing more.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> As one of Chris Benoit's biggest fans, I'd love to think he didn't do it. However, I personally think that that he did.
> 
> Even though i can see how Kevin Sullivan would have a motive, I really can't see after all that time, why he would have killed Daniel, then Nancy, without Chris Benoit knowing, and then hang Chris Benoit against his will. It's not the easiest crime to pull off.
> 
> However, I'm not going to stop being a Benoit mark. I hate the fact that he's been written out of history.


I understand what you are saying but Sullivan could have easily brought with him a gang of friends, some of them with guns to keep Chris in check. That would also explain Chris saying that his family had food poisoning in the phone call about him missing Vengeance which could have been a forced explanation to keep WWE workers from suspecting something was wrong. Also, the hanging story is a bit weird too. The machine they claim he hanged himself with is only a few inches taller than he was and I've heard that there was a towel placed by his neck. Also, being hanged would cause your remains to look extremely destroyed with some piece of flesh hanging out but Chris only had a few scars on his neck, or so I've heard.

I think it's possible that police just used Chris as the guilty one because he was dead and couldn't defend himself which also explains why they came to a conclusion so fast. There's still a lot that needs explaining.

This website is entirely dedicated to explaining why Chris is innocent and although the fan may be in-denial over the tragedy, the site brings up a lot of interesting points although a few stuff are easily explainable as counter-point. This video also raises a few interesting plotholes with the text messages. And this article gives an explanation as to why Sullivan could be a suspect.

I used to accept that Chris was the one behind it and suspected some kind of brain damage to be the cause when I first heard of the story, that's what ended up being the explanation but then I read up on all these plotholes in the police's explanation and it makes me think... maybe Chris is innocent after all. It's creepy because a few weeks ago, I had a dream where somebody randomly walked by a laid down Chris Benoit, shot him twice in the head and then walked away but got caught with a couple of bullets from a cop that stopped him from walking free.


----------



## nachoman (Mar 1, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curse_of_Tippecanoe

just co-incidences


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Yes!!!!!!! Thats it!!!!! Thank you for looking that up and finding it, I never thought to try youtube lol.. Now that is creepy as hell.. I hope you guys check that link out cause with all the other 9/11 predictions off of old tv shows, etc that one seems to take the cake... I wonder if whoever made that sign remembered they had made it when 9/11 happened.... Please people check out that link!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOvF1owlAGo&feature=relmfu


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The wiki entry thing was quite weird as it was never specified why Benoit no showed the ppv then hours before his wiki is changed to "wife is dead"


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

This is what I dont understand...

He comes home from the doctors visit that Friday evening, and is on the phone with a WWE superstar. Says someone is at the door, he will be right back. WWE superstar hears a scuffle or something and the phone goes dead.. He calls the WWE wrestler back after awhile and says everything is ok, and at the end he gives that weird and random " I Love You " ... To me that signals he knows he is in deep shit ( maybe if someone was in his house and holding him hostage or something )...

Sometime that weekend a white car is said to have been seen leaving the house.. Whether ot not all 3 were dead when that car left or not, its creepy... 

And once again those texts... Who the hell sent them if he died on Saturday? Who updated his WIKI?? Why did none of that not make it to the news?? Not much talk of foul play, a possible murder... No DNA or Fingerprints taken... They just walk in a room, stumble upon Benoit and pretty much say dont worry about DNA this was a murder suicide... Were the police to stupid to realize that in some cases of an intruder/killer, he could drug a man and force him to make or recieve calls, leading to the man sounding groggy/tired because of the drugging?


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Saturday, June 23, 2007

Chris Benoit was scheduled to appear at the WWE SmackDown live event in Beaumont, Texas.

3:30 p.m.
A co-worker received a voice message from Benoit. The message from Benoit stated he missed his flight and over slept and would be late to the WWE Live Event. The co-worker called Benoit back, Benoit confirmed everything he said in his voice message and sounded tired and groggy. Benoit then stated, “I love you”. The co-worker stated that it was “out of context.” 

3:42 p.m.
The same co-worker was concerned with Benoit’s tone and demeanor and called Benoit for a second time. Benoit did not answer the call and the co-worker left a message stating “just call me back.”

3:44 p.m.
Benoit called the co-worker back stating he didn’t answer the call because he was on the phone with Delta changing his flight. Benoit stated he had a real stressful day due to Nancy and Daniel being sick with food poisoning. They discussed travel plans for the WWE Tour of Texas with Benoit still sounding groggy at this point according to the co-worker.

4:30 p.m.
A co-worker who consistently travels with Benoit, called Benoit from outside Houston airport and Benoit answered. Benoit told the co-worker that Nancy was throwing up blood and that Daniel was also throwing up. Benoit thought they had food poisoning. Benoit stated he changed his flight and he would be arriving into Houston at 6:30 p.m. Benoit told the co-worker to drive onto the WWE event.

5:35 p.m. 
Benoit called WWE Talent Relations stating that his son was throwing up and that he and Nancy were in the hospital with their son, and that Benoit would be taking a later flight into Houston, landing late, but would make the WWE live event in Beaumont.

6:10 p.m.
A representative of Talent Relations called Benoit. The representative from Talent Relations asked Benoit what time Benoit was getting into Beaumont. Benoit responded he was leaving Atlanta at 9:20 p.m. eastern time arriving into Houston at 9:24 p.m. central time. The representative from Talent Relations advised Benoit that it would be too late to make the WWE live event in Beaumont. Benoit apologized citing he had a family emergency. The representative from Talent Relations suggested to Benoit that instead of going to the WWE live event in Beaumont, Benoit should take the flight to Houston, rest up and be ready for the Vengeance Pay-Per-View event. 

6:13 p.m.
The representative from Talent Relations called Benoit to reconfirm the travel plans with no answer from Benoit. The representative from Talent Relations left a voice message to take the flight and rest up.



Sunday, June 24, 2007

Text messages sent to co-workers from Chris Benoit and Nancy Benoit’s cell phones:

Text Message 1
Sent to: Two co-workers (the same who had verbal correspondence with Benoit the day before)
From: Benoit’s cell phone
When: 6/24 at 3:53 a.m.
Message: C, S. My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane. Fayetteville Georgia. 30215

Text Message 2
Sent to: Two co-workers (the same who had verbal correspondence with Benoit the day before)
From: Benoit’s cell phone
When: 6/24 at 3:53 a.m.
Message: The dogs are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open


Text Message 3
Sent to: Two co-workers (the same who had verbal correspondence with Benoit the day before)
From: Nancy Benoit’s cell phone
When: 6/24 at 3:54 a.m.
Message: C, S. My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane. Fayetteville Georgia. 30215


Text Message 4
Sent to: Two Co-Workers (the same who had verbal correspondence with Benoit the day before)
From: Nancy Benoit’s cell phone
When: 6/24 at 3:55 a.m.
Message: C, S. My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane. Fayetteville Georgia. 30215


Text Message 5
Sent to: A co-worker who consistently traveled with Benoit
From: Nancy Benoit’s cell phone
When: 6/24 at 3:58am
Message: My address is 130 Green Meadow Lane. Fayetteville Georgia. 30215


WWE made several attempts to contact Benoit via phone and text messages, as well as, the local hospitals in the Atlanta area. As of 11:00 p.m. Sunday night there was no contact made with Benoit.



Monday, June 25, 2007

12:30 p.m.
WWE was notified of text messages sent to the two co-workers.

12:45 p.m.
WWE contacted the Fayette County Sheriff’s office and requested them to go to Benoit’s residence.

4:00 p.m.
WWE received a call from the Fayette County Sheriff’s office, advising that they entered
the house of Benoit and found 3 deceased bodies (a male, a female and a child). The Fayette County Sheriff’s office has secured the house as a “major crime scene” and that the Fayette County Sheriff’s Office had no further information.




Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/chris-benoit-timeline-article-1.222642#ixzz1s2lnbFSc

Now if that timeline is TRUE, and they were sure the T.O.D was sometime SATURDAY, how did he send those texts out on SUNDAY? Unless they were wrong and the T.O.D was early early Sunday morning... But they said it was SATURDAY. Doesn't all those texts being sent out after a person dies, scream Foul Play to some of you? But then you read some places that say he died on Sunday, after the texts were all sent.. So maybe he did, maybe there was no foul play.. Who knows what went on in that house between the murders, he was probably just slowly going completely crazy if he DID do it... Seems very creepy to to think he may have sent those texts, at 4 in the morning on Sunday, and took his life possibly minutes after he sent them.. Definately makes sense, wanting them to find the bodies quick.. Jeez, that is fucking sad after reading into all of this.  Wow.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The early rumored time of Chris' death was said to be Saturday, a few hours after his son died. The text messages were sent in the early Sunday morning around 4 PM.

Something is DEFINITELY suspicious here.


----------



## Mysterio fan (Apr 11, 2012)

it seems like Conspiracy theorists are all out tonight in this thread.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

You guys want creepy?

Owen, Benoit, Eddie were all supposed to win Championship titles on the day they died.

Fucking creepy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mysterio fan said:


> it seems like Conspiracy theorists are all out tonight in this thread.


Nothing wrong with thinking outside of the box and analyzing things.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Nope, there is certainly NOTHING wrong with analyzing things and just thinking into the facts. 

Thats REALLY weird, about them all dying on the day they were booked to win championships... If thats a coincidence thats a HELL of one at that. 

You can say what you want and sit there and say we all know what happened all you want, but we don't and probably never will. When you sit there and tell me a man was early on said to have died later on Saturday, but that SAME man sent texts in the early AM of sunday to WWE stars ( Chavo ), that screams murder loud and clear for me, and thats just that little part alone. Then theres the fact he was seen grilling out earlier on Friday by the pool cleaner... Its certainly possible he did end up in an argument which caused him to just snap and lose it, but to me when a man's enjoying his evening with his family after a normal ol doctors appointment, then all of a sudden that night his wife ends up dead, it could either mean he snapped or someone intruded. 

It's another one of those unsolved mysteries that seems to have been closed before any of the good facts could get out. Seems creepy that it was closed and forgot about so quick, much like other "incidents"... Explain to me how you can be so sure it was a murder-suicide to not take DNA or even prints.. Wouldn't that be considered Police Procedure, no matter how obvious anything looks? 

Im not a conspiracy theorist, im just stating the known facts and gaps in the story we have here.. You don't have to be a conspiracy theorist to wonder how exactly a dead man sends 5 text messages.. Now if someone can show me a link that SAYS it was confirmed he went on Sunday, I would almost believe he texted all of that and then ended it.. Its kinda simple in a way though, especially with the phone calls. If a man sounds tired/groggy and tells you he loves you after all this happening.. Either he did do it and knew he went to far and was going to have to kill himself but was just biding his time, or someone intruded on him and his family and was making him talk, maybe he slipped out the I Love You as a sign or something or to at least say goodbye.. Either way it should have been brought to attention way earlier and he should have been checked on way before Monday!


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Some interesting theories I must say. However we have to face some several facts here.

November 13, 2005. I firmly believe this was the event in Benoit's life that triggered everything. The death of Eddie Guerrero

Benoit's diary. Nancy apparently suggested that Chris should keep a diary, where he writes to Eddie to make him feel batter.

Benoit's brain. Severely damaged. Paranoid, depressed. He was allegedly very protective of his family, wanted them literally under lock and key, took different routes to airports in case someone was following him.

The text messages and the wrong address? I dont think thats significant. When you have just killed your family, I doubt you are in the right frame of mind. The wrong number may have been a typo on Benoit's part. The only thing is, is the explanation of the text message recieved on Sunday. Then again, is this an issue? Unless I'm reading it wrong, Chris sends the text on Saturday, Chavo's phone is off and he recieves the text on Sunday? Doesn't seem suspicious. If I'm wrong fill me in.

Benoit was increasingly religious after Guerrero's death, he put bibles next to the bodies. If you ask me, Benoit, delusional from brain damage, manically depressed killed his family and himself in hope of meeting Eddie in Heaven. I honestly, honestly believe that was the case. To me it all adds up. Benoit probably thought the kindest thing to do was to take his family out with him, so they can rejoice with Eddie in the afterlife. Crazy, but try and look at it though his eyes


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats some good facts, and its nice to see someone else chiming in with some facts and not just flames lol. Thats very interesting too, Very, but what I read stated that the text messages woke Chavo up because his phone was on, and the beeping or what not woke him up... Caught him off guard and he was confused, so he thought maybe they had just THEN gotten to him and were meant to be sent way earlier... What I read stated he just kind of misguarded it and didnt think much of it, of course until later on. So if THAT is true, and if Chavo really did get the messages Sunday morning at close to 4 a.m, meaning they were SENT at that time, then either Benoit sent them before the hanging or his killer sent them. 

Thats a damn good point though and its very true he was a bit nuts there toward the end.. People can act like everything was fine in his life but it does seem he was getting worse, wrestlers even said " It was bound to happen "... And I don't exactly doubt that he DID do it, just the facts and stories don't seem to add up. 

But you could be right, I could be right, who knows. All I do know is I read the messages awoke him early Sunday when they were sent but he thought nothing of it. Maybe they looked through Benoit's and Nancy's cell phones and found out they WERE sent on sunday morning, maybe thats how they know.. But it should have said on someones phone the exact time the texts were SENT out, not so much when they were recieved and read. I just dont see how a professional police dept., D.A., coroner, all these professionals can have so many different fucked stories and make it such a mess...

Coroner originally reports he died later on Saturday. Then after all the texts emerge into the spotlight, D.A. changes it to Sunday.. Not even a hint at a possible murder.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmm I do wish we could get some questions relating to the whole text message scenario from the authorities. Certainly a very interesting issue. Despite this I do wonder what would have happened had Eddie not died. The brain damage was always there, but did the depression really kick in that psychotic behavior? Despite the text message issue, I still think Benoit did it. There are so many reasons and explanations to suggest that he was clearly not in the right frame of mind. The only thing is, I think it is wrong that Benoit is given the name that he now has. That people talk of him as total scum. I think that Benoit was a good man and hard working from all reports, but he was severely brain damaged and not the same person when he did what he did,


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> Does anyone remember that someone updated Chris Benoit's wikipedia saying that he wasn't making the PPV because of personal issues steming from the death of his wife Nancy before anyone had actually reported it.
> 
> That was creepy,


Actually i do remember that report. That was incredibly bizarre if it was true that Nancy´s deathw as on wiki before anyone ever knew.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

From what I gathered he spoke with Chavo, maybe another friend or wrestler, and maybe WWE Talent Relations before he died... Maybe let it slip that his wife had died, but why would they update WIKI of all things? I mean, Wikipedia of all things?? That just sounds crazy. Even if it WAS a coincidence, who would even think of updating Wikipedia before anything else? Id like to know just who reported that, and WHY in the hell they would be worried about Wikipedia... They shouldnt have gotten off the hook so easy by just stating it was a bad coincidence...


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Tiago said:


> Actually i do remember that report. That was incredibly bizarre if it was true that Nancy´s deathw as on wiki before anyone ever knew.


Apparently it was by some stupid fan who assumed Nancy had died at the time of Benoit reporting a family emergency. The guy was known for vandalising a few wikipedia pages when the cops checked out his IP address and searched his computer. Still a crazy thing to have happened though, whether massive coincidence or something straight up creepy. I'm not sure what to believe.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Ive never read this far into this whole ordeal... Fucking sad is what it is... Enough to make a guy like me tear up after all these years, even though I wasnt a HUGE Benoit fan, but just a fan who liked him pretty well... Even if it WAS him, look at the state of mind he was in. His brain.. All from putting it all on the line for us fans and insisting on being hardcore... He probably didnt even realize what he was doing, which led to him trying to resurrect his son. To think he sat in that house with both of them dead for so long, just sad. He probably wasnt even in a normal state of mind after that.. I give the man PROPS for going so far that he did that much damage to his friggin brain and I give Vinny Mac a big Fuck You for shutting the mans legacy completely out of the books when everything was brought to the publics eyes. He called him a Monster... No, he was a man who worked hard and put it all on the table every week, and probably the most part for us FANS, and went so far that it resulted in severe brain damage. The ending to the story obviously is terrible and tragic, but it looks to me like Vince didnt want his little company looking bad for being the cause of the brain damage... Probably why he flipped it into PG mode after that...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Some interesting theories I must say. However we have to face some several facts here.
> 
> November 13, 2005. I firmly believe this was the event in Benoit's life that triggered everything. The death of Eddie Guerrero
> 
> ...


You bring up some good points and that's also why I don't know whether to believe Chris did it or if he was murdered.

To answer the questions in your post:

Benoit's brain and diary: His brain was said to have been extremely damaged but at the same time, how was he able to wrestle as well as he did just a handful of days before the awful things happened? And his diary is another case of a shock. On the news report when they found his diary in the trashcan, they reported that it was "dumped in the trash shortly _after_ his death". After? Did he die and magically get the ability to ditch it after putting all this effort to write about his life to Eddie like they were directly speaking to each other?

Text messages: I understand the typo thing but it was sent on both Chris and Nancy's phone with the exact same number. It's also the address that you'll be brought to when searching for his neighborhood on google earth/maps. And the texts were sent in Sunday morning, as they were seen in Chris and Nancy's own phones.

The Bible thing can also be explained using the Kevin Sullivan theory as he is a Satanist who could have used the Bibles as a way to avoid suspicion upon discovery. Or, it could have been that Chris went home and saw both his wife & son dead, so he completely lost it, "explained" why he was missing the PPV and decided to try some 'resurrection' methods before putting Bibles next to the bodies and killing himself.

This whole thing is just mind blowing. Nobody can, for sure, say they know everything on this. So much can be argued on both sides. One of the biggest mysteries I've come across in the modern days.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> You bring up some good points and that's also why I don't know whether to believe Chris did it or if he was murdered.
> 
> To answer the questions in your post:
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. And that's why I dont understand why it seems "wrong" to talk about it, and bring it up, and go into detail... Im sorry but I just don't see how if your brain is that bad off, bad off enough to make you go biserk and prob not even realize what your doing, why did it take so long and how was he able to have matches just prior to all of this and seem, publicly, in the right state of mind and somewhat normal? 

I totally understand some not wanting to look into the possibility of him being murdered, and alot of the facts seem to point that he wasn't... But why didnt they even bother to look into the possibility? What exactly did they see/uncover at the initial crime scene to make them so sure that there was no intruder/murderer? It's not my fault, its not OUR fault that we are re hatching this and going on and on about it, they coulda done a simple investigation into this and answered all of these questions... Still possibly could... 

I will never understand how at the worst crimes, when it looks like there coulda been many different scenarios, the case usually ends up closed before the big facts come out.. Hell, why didnt the WWE push for a huge investigation? If they were at all worried about brain damage coming into play because of their sport, they could have pushed for an investigation into a possible murder.....Call me crazy but many questions need answered... Just imagine if that was your family, your son, and after all these years you still weren't 100% solid sure he done it himself...


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I remember playing SVR 06 like the week after Eddie died and getting to the cutscene where Undertaker buries Eddie alive in the casket. That was just like...wtf.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

If ya want REALLY creepy, heres a eerie picture..

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=amit...w=139&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:71

Saw a documentary on the real amityville awhile back, and I remember seeing this picture in there... 

Was this ever proved to be fake, the ghost from 3 men and a baby??

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=thre...w=201&start=0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0,i:146

I think the last one was said to have been a cardboard cutout that was misplaced behind the curtain, but the 1st one, the amityville one, that is spooky. They were comparing that photo to the photo of one of the real kids who lived there and was shot, looked just like him too... 

I've always found the " ghosts caught in movies ", curses on certain movies deal to be pretty creepy... Anyone ever read into all that bad shit that happened to the casts of Poltergeist, and all the shit that happened on the set?? Same for amityville I believe... 

Here is another one I always found creepy lol...

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=wiza...nw=238&start=0&ndsp=9&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:85


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Agreed 100%. And that's why I dont understand why it seems "wrong" to talk about it, and bring it up, and go into detail... Im sorry but I just don't see how if your brain is that bad off, bad off enough to make you go biserk and prob not even realize what your doing, why did it take so long and how was he able to have matches just prior to all of this and seem, publicly, in the right state of mind and somewhat normal?
> 
> I totally understand some not wanting to look into the possibility of him being murdered, and alot of the facts seem to point that he wasn't... But why didnt they even bother to look into the possibility? What exactly did they see/uncover at the initial crime scene to make them so sure that there was no intruder/murderer? It's not my fault, its not OUR fault that we are re hatching this and going on and on about it, they coulda done a simple investigation into this and answered all of these questions... Still possibly could...
> 
> I will never understand how at the worst crimes, when it looks like there coulda been many different scenarios, the case usually ends up closed before the big facts come out.. Hell, why didnt the WWE push for a huge investigation? If they were at all worried about brain damage coming into play because of their sport, they could have pushed for an investigation into a possible murder.....Call me crazy but many questions need answered... Just imagine if that was your family, your son, and after all these years you still weren't 100% solid sure he done it himself...


If only I knew a way to get this across to the police, there are so many mysteries in this crime scene. The way they half-assed their investigation and called it finished a couple of days after discovering the bodies is just strange. First, they said that Chris first killed his wife, then son and then hanged himself and tried to blame it on roid-rage. The timing was off for such a possibility so they changed it into 'deliberate' but more discoveries were made that only made their investigations more questionable. They really need to look into this further. I don't understand what some people have against not believing the police report. Too many questionable pieces that are yet to be put together.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I think most of the stuff rumoured to go on behind the scenes is kinda creepy, to say if it happens or not is another thing


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

It wouldnt be the first or last time the cops were so obsessed that one person did it that they'd ignore any other possible suspects. Plentyof recent cases have had cops so focused on one person they totally refuse to accept other paths so maybe thats what they did


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> And more confusion is when Daniel was found on his bed with an unused knife under the bed. The internet history led them to searches made about *a prophet named Elijah* that could raise a dead boy from the dead by placing it on his bed and then proceeding to place a knife under it.


Sadly, Benoit crippled Elijah in his last match LOL






 WOW look at 6:45. This move was shocking considering what happened in the next days



Rated R™ said:


> You guys want creepy?
> 
> Owen, Benoit, Eddie were all supposed to win Championship titles on the day they died.
> 
> Fucking creepy.


Well, Benoit competed in the last tribute matches of Owen Hart (vs. Bret on Nitro), of Eddie Guerrero (vs. Triple H) and Brian Pillman (Brian Pillman Memorial Show 1998 vs. Jericho).
Benoit was once again in the main event of the next Pillman Memorial show.

Considering the Kevin Sullivan theory, I believe it.
There are many sources that say that Sullivan was a member of the Satanic Church.
I found some videos by Sullivan
















Before now anyone say that Sullivan plays a gimmick like Undertaker or Papa Shango, he gave later a interview about his gimmick


> *Reporter:* According to a shoot interview with another legend, Chris Champion, he modeled his last character SIN after your satanic character. How much of that was gimmick and how much was you?
> 
> 
> *Kevin Sullivan:* That’s a hard question. I think the character and the personality were similar at the time. Looking back on it right now, as with lots of wrestlers the personality might have taken over the character.


He admits it that his satanic gimmick is like him in real life. That´s nothing shocking because there are many people who admit that they worship satan.
Hulk Hogan said once that Nancy Benoit worshipped the devil.
What´s really interesting is that the tragedy happened 2007, exactly 10 years after Kevin and Nancy divorced.
Yes, the police found nothing but we talk about a satanic group.
I know this is a storyline but it shows perfectly how in reality this groups can fool the police and play with their minds





Also, the satanic church members didn´t have to appear that weekend in their house, the use of spell and witchcraft is enough to conflict damage.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

As far as what really happened to Benoit I think we have a theory. What if Kevin Sullivan actually murdered his wife and son and Benoit tried to regenerate them or something with that whole knife thing? Then he killed himself or Sullivan killed him, answering why they think texts were sent after his death. I mean the whole Benoit brain thing never made much sense to me. How many Alzheimer's patients are violent? The following is fucked up.

_In an example of kayfabe (the storylines in wrestling) becoming real, Sullivan's wife Nancy Daus, left him in favor of his rival, Chris Benoit. In the late 90's Sullivan conceived an angle where Woman (Nancy Daus Sullivan, Sullivan's wife both on-screen and off), would leave his character for Chris Benoit's.[citation needed] Sullivan insisted that the two should travel together to preserve kayfabe for the general public and to make the affair look real, (hold hands in public, share hotel rooms, etc.).[5] Nancy ultimately married Benoit in 2000. Because of the real life imitating kayfabe, Sullivan and Benoit had a contentious backstage relationship at best and Benoit defeated Sullivan in a Retirement match at Bash at the Beach.[citation needed][citation needed] Benoit did, however, admit having a certain amount of respect for Sullivan, saying on the DVD Hard Knocks: The Chris Benoit Story that Sullivan never took undue liberties in the ring during their feud, even though he blamed Benoit for breaking up his marriage.[citation needed]._

Sullivan also openly hated Pillman as well.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Ill just never believe this case was never opened back up and looked into, and even Benoit's dad who seemed to buy into the brain damage being the motive, im sure he has read some of these facts... I mean people act like its a sin to talk about this these days but damn, take a minute to read up on it... Im still unclear as to what day he actually DIED on and thats something they should be 100% crystal clear on, especially when closing a case.. Just that fact alone could tell us alot. If it was for SURE on Saturday, then there is no way in hell he sent those texts because he would have already been gone... 

I would bet money the WWE somehow played a role in getting the case closed and over with so quickly... I bet Vince was scared to death something would pop up that had 100% blame facing his company.. With his money, I guarantee Vince was part of the reason it was closed. Thats sad too... All of Benoits work/history/legacy/milestones, everything, almost erased out of history, most of that being at the HANDS of the man he worked for. Glad I dont have to sit and look at Vince on tv anymore, but I hate that I still watch wrestling and give him precious ratings and money..


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/classics/wherearetheynow/kevinsullivan

WWE giving Sullivan an alibi? February 21, 2007.

This whole situation is strange as hell. Kevin Sullivan was the ex husband of Nancy Benoit, who were apparently satanists both on tv and off, he also was involved with Sherri who died that month as well. I just read a source that said when Benoit called Chavo from his house line originally Benoit went to answer the door and the call was lost and Chavo heard a struggle. From that point on Chavo couldn't get ahold of Chris on his house line, and had to use his cellphone. 

This was Friday when Nancy and Daniel were murdered that night or early Saturday. As per the strange "I love you, Chavo" and "I love you" to WWE office workers, what the fuck was going on here?

Why would a man with no motive, about to win the ECW Championship, kill his wife and son, who everyone expected he loved dearly? Also he supposedly had 10 times the amount of testosterone as usual, so he killed his wife and son and shot up or vice versa? That sure is fucking convenient to make a person seem insane. 5.4 million people in the US have Alzheimer's. THE SYMPTOMS THOUGH WOULD LEAVE YOU INCAPABLE OF PERFORMING IN WWE. Mild forms are usually when the disease is diagnosed. Symptons include "getting lost, not paying your bills, repeating questions, taking longer time to do things, poor judgment and some mood/personality changes." Chris could not have performed like this. NO WAY. Memory loss in wrestling would be devastating. His last matches are a testament to how much bullshit this theory is. When in 2007, did he ever botch anything or miss a spot? Did he ever no show any other events? The man was a machine in the ring which is all memory and timing. NO WAY.

Moderate and Severe cases leave a person incapable of functioning in society. So we are suppose to believe one day Benoit, just woke up, injected himself with steroids and had severe Alzheimer's and roid rage. But appeared perfectly calm when calling people. I don't think so.

It sounds to me like a poor motive anyway. How many cases of roid rage lead to murder? How many cases of Alzheimer's lead to murder? Absolutely ridiculous. 

Someone posted that Nancy was dead before anyone knew. Someone texted people after Benoit was dead. I think the police are afraid of someone. Be it a billion dollar corporation or satanists, in their minds what does it matter Benoit and is family are dead they can say anything. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Benoit's brain was perfectly capable of wrestling days before then suddenly snapped? The whole text message thing is odd but i find if you send a text even with a delay they still have the date when you pressed the send, even if the other phone was off that doesnt change the date


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> You bring up some good points and that's also why I don't know whether to believe Chris did it or if he was murdered.
> 
> To answer the questions in your post:
> 
> ...


This will sound ignorant, but Benoit's brain being damaged is a conclusive fact. You can look at all the videos from the scientists who actually show you the pictures and talk you through the damage. Now I don't know what the symptoms of such damage is like. I'm sure if we asked these questions to the scientists they could explain to use. Benoit could maybe do all that in the ring, but mentally he was probably torture. He was described as being quiet in the year and a half after Eddie's death and lonely according to his diary. He clearly states in his diary "I will be with you soon." If that isn't proof that he did it in an attempt to meet Eddie, I don't know what is. Look, I understand it's hard for all of us, fans of the man for so long to come to terms with this, but I think its likely that he did it. I mean think about it, the thought of a gang of satanists coming to his house, killing his family is just absurd to me. And part of me reckons Benoit would have gone down fighting rather than allow these guys into his home.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> I would bet money the WWE somehow played a role in getting the case closed and over with so quickly... I bet Vince was scared to death something would pop up that had 100% blame facing his company.. With his money, I guarantee Vince was part of the reason it was closed. Thats sad too... All of Benoits work/history/legacy/milestones, everything, almost erased out of history, most of that being at the HANDS of the man he worked for. Glad I dont have to sit and look at Vince on tv anymore, but I hate that I still watch wrestling and give him precious ratings and money..


I completely agree. The WWE didn't want the media to run with this story any longer. The sensationalism following the story was getting ridiculous to the point that idiots like Nancy Grace were trying to link sleep apnea and drug abuse.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you DualShock for showing the Kevin Sullivan thing for others to see. People will not believe it and say "Oh but that was a decade ago. He has moved on." when nobody knows what is in Kevin's mind, specially when the murders took place and if he was involved or not.

He admitted in that interview that the satanism thing is also pretty much part of his real personality and satanists are known to be ruthless individuals that want to get revenge for those that wronged them in the past. Nancy's death could have been the first step in "getting it straight" for "betraying" Kevin and going with Chris, then Daniel so Chris could suffer the pain of seeing his family members die in the space of two days back to back before Kevin would kill him in a painful way to get his revenge. Just one week before, Sherri Martel, another former girlfriend of Kevin (I think, at least an associate for sure) was found dead and they never really explained why she died. This whole thing is just suspicious and the least they could have done was question Kevin about it.

And *BTNH*: I see what you mean and you may be right but the thing is, nobody knows for sure. But I don't know if brain damage can suddenly cause such a bad thing to happen in such quick succession. We can bet that Mick Foley has some sort of brain damage after all the bumps he's taken in a wrestling ring too but he still behaves very normal and appears fine on the outside. Chris might have missed Eddie and had a hard time moving on, but you can never be sure about anything because nobody saw it go down. "See you soon" does not exactly have to mean he wants to die because Tupac Shakur also talked a lot about his death for the 5 years he made music and mentioned his friend "up above" but his death was anything but a suicide.

While brain damage can be a realistic explanation behind the tragedy, one will just wonder how come Chris behaved perfectly normal just days before it when he was at work? For the amount of brain damage that is rumored to have impacted his decisions, how come his in-ring work was still great as always?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I have some more information on the Owen Hart saga as well. For those who didn't know here are some bizarre facts and questions surrounding this as well.

Over The Edge 5/23/1999
-At Over The Edge 1998, in a multi tag match, Owen scored the pin to beat Triple H. Owen performed the pedigree on Triple H.
-Owen did not attend the No Mercy(UK) PPV on 5/16/1999
-This is by far the most interesting. The original episode of SMACKDOWN aired on 4/29/1999. The opening match was between The Blue Blazer w/Jeff Jarret/Debra vs. Val Venis. This was a waters testing episode the next episode wasn't until 8/26/1999. Yes you read that right almost four months later. GUESS THE VENUE. KEMPER ARENA in Kansas City, Missouri.Funny you would think this arena would have some infamy.
-The Blue Blazer gimmick was only ever used in 9 matches. The first 3 were in Owen's Debut and the last 6 were in his demise. Owen began using the gimmick again after he supposedly retired on 9/28/1998 because he injured Dan Severn. It became a comical storyline where Owen would should up as himself with Jarrett and dress his old partner Koko B. Ware in the outfit to prove it was not him. He only wrestled as the Blue Blazer though 4 times from "the retirement" until 1999. However, the Blue Blazer returned just before this tragedy in April. Owen wrestled as himself at Wrestlemania.
-The Godfather versus Owen feud had no storyline. Basically, Godfather was giving Owen the belt.
-All the accounts of his fall description are conflicting. Bobby Talbert the man responsible for the entrance gimmick claims he fell side over side landed on the rope next to the turnbuckle and flipped into the ring. This theory seems likely with the pictures of Owen laying on his back in the ring. Others claim he hit the turnbuckle and his chest collapsed and his left arm shattered and he fell outside the ring. Photos suggest this account is false. Some accounts say that Owen sat up after the fall. Some say when he was carted out he put his left thumbs up and the arena cheered. Out of 17,000 fans, the majority of them claim they felt the stunt was a work. They enjoyed the rest of the show and then saw the reality on the news. One thing certain is that WWE has cameras on at all times with their product so their is a film, we just haven't seen it.
-One peculiar thing is that Legend Harley Race claims he was the last to speak with Owen in the back. He says from when Owen covered his Blue Blazer gimmick with overalls to when he slipped out into the arena to climb the catwalk, could not have been more than 5-10 minutes. Race claims he had a horrible feeling when speaking with Owen, as if they both knew what would happen.
-In the photos of Owen after the fall his cape is mysteriously not there. 
-Bobby Talbert blames the company Lewmar for the faulty harness. While Martha Hart blames WWE because of Owen's fear of heights and unwillingness to perform the stunt.
-The hospital he was transported to was Truman Medical Center.
-The name of the event was Over The Edge, I mean come on. What is mysterious about this as well is that Owen was suppose to feud with Edge with Intercontinental belt with his new gimmick "The Game". When Owen died he was the King of Harts, Triple H has gone from The Game to the King of Kings. Which he started using before the DX return.
-In midst of the DX return after using this gimmick and his old DX gimmick with Shawn, Triple H tears his quad in Kemper arena.
-Conflicting cause of death. Blunt chest trauma and aortic failure seem to be the legitimate theories. However, nowhere ever just says the same thing. Some reports say shattered arm led to blood loss. Well look at the photos from where Owen was and watch the PPV, there was no blood in the photos and in the PPV where there is supposedly blood on the mat, Owen never is laying where the blood is. Most say the blood is from Matt Hardy at another event. I have no idea I just know the pictures had no blood. 
-Fall was 78 feet. People have survived falls of this far. A flight attendant survived a fall of 17,000 feet without a parachute. People do not die from falling. They die from impact. Owen hit the ropes and flipped into the ring on the most reliable account. He would have landed on his back. Regardless, I have a curious question, 220 lbs falling 78 feet at like 50 feet per second. WHY DIDN'T THE ROPE OR RING BREAK? I mean the ring is basically bouncing plywood. This is a legitimate question I want answered though. I guarantee you if I dropped 200 lbs in the middle of the ring there would be a hole. This suggests a dummy.

Hold on fellows because here is my awesome theory on the deaths of Owen, Bulldog and screwing of Bret. 

It is all a kayfabe story that begins around Summerslam 1997. First, Bret beats Austin at Wrestlemania 13 and Stone Cold becomes the new face. Shawn refuses to put Hart over and they seriously have some personal issues. Both Owen and Bret, want nothing to do with the direction of the business. Plus Shawn wants out due to his personal issues. What does McMahon do?

At Summerslam 97' Owen breaks Austin's neck, while Shawn hits Undertaker to allow Bret to wrestle in the United States again. Pillman is then "killed off" in October 1997. The Montreal Screwjob happens as a work. Bret leaves "under contract" as well as Davey Boy and Neidhart. Hart foundation is dissolved and Owen is left because VKM wants a storyline with him and Triple H much like the Screwjob.

Wrestlemania 14 Austin gets put over by Shawn and HBK leaves. Next night Triple H forms a new DX as the sole leader and they feud with the Nation. Owen is put in the nation to start this Montreal Screwjob storyline part two. Unfortunately, for Owen the Rock is gaining fame and Owen is getting heat, while Triple H is still not over. So now Owen is upset because he is all alone on the road and his character has become shit without his family. Triple H is pissed because Rock is getting his spot. Plus the whole product is against Owen's belief system. So in September the retirement angle begins with the Blazer gimmick. He teams with Jarrett and they retain the tag belts at Wrestlemania 15 but lose shortly after to Kane and X-Pac. Then he begins the Blue Blazer gimmick again because Vince has staged the Over the Edge event as the death of Owen for breaking Austin's neck and is building Triple H's character as a heel that will do anything to get in the spotlight. Remember, a lot of people thought because of the Screwjob that Triple H did this to Owen at the time, or at least that would be the story line.

So the PPV comes Owen is conveniently disguised as the Blue Blazer, which is never really outed as being Owen and WWE throws a dummy off the catwalk. The reality is that Owen is still under contract with WWE, so in order to get him some retirement money on top of royalties his family will receive the WWE stages a lawsuit with Martha. 

Shortly after the British Bulldog returns to WWE and is killed off.

What makes this all so suspicious though is Bret returning for HBK's retirement in 2010. Seriously, could you part with a company on such negative terms and lose your brother to their negligence as well as a brother in law and come back conveniently when your "arch enemy" is retiring? I don't think so. 

What makes this even more interesting is Benoit though. Just before Triple H returns from that quad injury suffered in January in Kemper. Vince offs his character. Benoit wins his last match from the sharpshooter and "kills his family". Bret is all over the media talking about the incident. Someone puts that text on the wikipedia page. Vince returns on TV like, OH JUST JOKING GUYS after a PPV named Vengeance, and conveniently puts together a 3 hour long Raw from the 4pm Monday knowledge of Benoit's death at 8pm. They cancel an entire show and do spot interviews in 4 hours one of which includes Triple H. But only to later erase Benoit from the history books. Oh and during the same month Sherri who is connected to HBK and Benoit's wife's ex hubby dies.

One of three things is going on with the Hart's and their trained wrestlers. Either Vince has a legit feud with them and all these coincidences are to make money after harming them, Vince loves them so much he is willing to write them off tv and take care of them off the money he earns from their stories, or in a business that thrives off of creating entertaining storylines a ton of random events occur that just are horribly great stories.

When money is involved though I doubt randomness. I really just think that Stu Hart's trainees and family are old school and they don't fit into the edginess of wrestling today, they want to make their money and retire without being bothered. To each his own though.

For all those that attack this for Vince's inability to influence outside news sources or stage a murder. You are stupid and wrong. Money makes anything possible.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn....alright some new developments here.

So I have read the new things surrounding Benoit and Owen. Here's my thoughts.

Benoit: I agree there was brain damage. No doubt. Don't think he murdered his wife and kid though. A lot of people in this world have serious brain damage or chemical imbalances and they don't know what they are doing, right. BUT they claimed he had an alzheimer like brain condition, which messes with your emotions but undeniably the effects of emotions are because of memory issues. Chris displayed no memory issues being a professional wrestler. I mean plus wrestlers have a wellness policy just to be allowed to wrestler. So I can't accept brain damage as the motive. The fact that he had just shot up is bizarre as well. That seems like tampering. 

I think I have a logical answer for this though. What if the death of Sherri sparked Benoit to question his wife about Sullivan? Maybe somehow in Benoit's messed up mind he felt Sullivan killed, Eddie and Sherri, to mess with him. Then the brain damage may be understandable. Still I highly doubt he would be that damaged and not discuss that with his friend Chavo. Therefore, I can't use this either.

Sullivan seems like a legit angle here. Satanist or nay, doesn't matter, an ex-wife being with a wrestler that has been way bigger than you. That inspires stalker like behavior. What if Sullivan killed Eddie to cause Benoit to suffer, killed Sherri because of a personal issue and staged this entire incident against Benoit. I mean personally in politics or life I live by the moniker that he who benefits the most is usually the cause. Sullivan no longer has to deal with any envy of Benoit or anger he has with Nancy. That is a huge motive. Strange stuff is going on here. It is all circumstantial though including the brain damage. To be convicted Sullivan or a hitman of his or someone other than Benoit would need to be connected to the crime. We will never know this. 

After reading Link's theory, I think I am on board though. I think its fake. I mean let's face it. WWE has the resources and the connections across the world. Their business is based around making the fake seem real. Plus a murder caused by a star is easy to sell to newspapers. The most logical answer especially here is that these death angles are sometimes retirement storylines. Hell they could have staged the death and as the week went by decided, with the death of Sherri the best angle would be to say Benoit killed them so Sullivan didn't get real heat from a faked event. That seriously has to be the answer here.

Owen: That smackdown fact first of all is an extremely bold statement by WWE. They continued the PPV after his death, had the highest rated Raw the next night in tribute and then have the balls to put all that money into Smackdown in the arena Owen died in. No wonder McMahon and Triple H became such heels.

On top of the Montreal Screwjob happening to his brother(throwing this out there but 11/1/97 was the release of the huge drama TITANIC) and Owen staying, the fact that no one from a 16,500 person event seemed to care at first is strange. I mean people went home thinking this was a story?

If you were going to stage a live event like this too, wouldn't you want to disguise your character? Since Owen rarely used this gimmick that is so suspicious. I remember Vince always being real cautious with the repelling thing with HBK at Wrestlemania 11 anyway, why not this time? 

The whole lawsuit sounds bogus anyway, Martha blames WWE, WWE blames Talbart, Talbart blames the repel company. Yeah fucking right. Someone prove me wrong on this like seriously I want to see the facts here.

The one serious piece of evidence you have though LINK is how the fuck did the ring not break? That is the biggest bullshit of all. 220lbs freefalling 78 feet. Yeah that is exhibit A for me. As per motive Owen retiring out of the fame and WWE making money. Perfect. I am now convinced that this was most definitely fake.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOvF1owlAGo&feature=relmfu


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Are people here really trying to say that Owen Hart faked his death? That's completely ridiculous.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah I remember this shit. Jobberwacky. Nice post. Funny how its some foreign guy and a policeman too.

The Benoit thing is pissing me off though, JAK. The Owen thing I am 85% sure is fake. I can't figure out a way to even prove Benoit was fake though that isn't circumstantial. 

The fact that they just claimed brain damage though is how I know it is bullshit. That is not a motive that a court would accept. The police just used that because Benoit was dead and would never have to defend himself. A key to a coverup as well. Eddie dying and making Benoit depressed isn't a real motive either. Sullivan has a clear motive but I doubt he has the means to commit this crime, unless he really is a satanist. Those saying that WWE doesn't have a motive to kill their superstars are wrong as well. Benoit may have become a liability in many forms. Also stories like these generate WWE a ton of money. A TON OF MONEY. That is how the national media stations make money. I mean the corporation has insurance for this in the form of its happened before and they made it without harm and benefitted.

The text messages don't necessarily prove he wasn't at fault either. I mean someone may have entered suspicious of something and sent them to his recent text recipients. It sure does seem fishy but its what a defense attorney would say. 

Holy shit I just found the answer! I have some fucking legit proof here. Homicidal strangulation accounts for 10-20% of murders. Here is the legit stuff though.

Research on homicidal strangulation has shown that in a high percentage of cases, the offender and the victim have a family relationship and that as much as 75% of the victims are females and infants. In previous studies, the most frequent motives for homicidal strangulation have been rape, sexual jealousy, and personal rivalry.

The present research adopts an approach focusing on the manifestation of offender psychopathology on a single, rarely occurring homicidal crime scene behavior (e.g., strangulation, mutilation, penetration). These are behavioral characteristics that may be considered by investigators as “bizarre,” “grotesque,” “horrible,” and as being beyond the realm of common sense or lay knowledge. The ground for focusing on offender psychopathology is a body of research showing that violence in psychiatric patients is related to the underlying psychopathology. For example, the relationship between psychotic homicide offenders and their victims is more likely to be intra-familial, although there seems to be a gender effect, as both psychotic and nonpsychotic females kill mostly inside their families. Furthermore, females with a personality disorder or psychosis differ from each other in relation to the age of their victims: women with a personality disorder kill more adults, whereas psychotic women kill more children. Males, psychotic or nonpsychotic, rarely kill children.

So basically what I am implying is that Nancy may have killed Daniel out of personal rivalry and Benoit killed her in vengeance and then himself or an outside rival of Benoit may have killed them all. It is very unlikely though that Benoit killed both and then himself. Strangulation is a psychopathic murder, where if capable to kill his son would he would show no remorse. 

Plus the only motive Benoit would have is a delusion that he would meet Eddie in heaven? No I would be willing to bet if this even was real it was because Nancy killed his son and he killed her or that it was someone else.

I think the Nancy theory though is what it is. The period of time it took. The knife under Daniel's bed with the internet search. Benoit obviously lying about the food poisoning. I guess it doesn't explain the phone struggle though.

Who knows? I just personally cannot see any wrestler on the rare occasion of seeing his family going psycho and killing them in such a sadistic way for no reason. No way did he intend to "Go see Eddie, in heaven" killing them this way. That theory is not his mental illness or brain damage. He had to of had a reason to kill his family and not just himself.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

BTNH said:


> Benoit's brain. Severely damaged. Paranoid, depressed. He was allegedly very protective of his family, wanted them literally under lock and key, took different routes to airports in case someone was following him.


This point here is VERY interesting. Now, I can appreciate the school of thought that says Benoit basically went bat shit crazy and killed his family. However, if you believe the other school of thought like I do where I believe Benoit was set up, then this fact which I have quoted is very important to this line of thinking.

You see, why would Benoit, a man who kept himself to himself and a relatively quiet guy with no enemies (that we know of) be extremely paranoid and think people were following his family? Also, I remember reading Benoit told some of his co-workers on countless occasions he felt like he was being followed/watched. What was Benoit afraid of? What was Benoit paranoid about?

Some people may say he was just mental and shouldn't take this too seriously, but for others like me, you simply can't ignore a point like this.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Are people here really trying to say that Owen Hart faked his death? That's completely ridiculous.



I find it just as laughable. Show some respect people, for the love of god.

http://www.photosthatshooktheworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/owen_accident.jpg

Yeah really looks like a fucking dummy to me.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm getting mind screwed by lots of things in this thread.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Well said LINK, Chris just becoming a psychopath out of nowhere and killing his family then himself in a weekend without any hints of explanation (not even a suicide note) is just hard to believe, specially with the explanation given as he was wrestling just fine a week before.

Seriously, Chris LOVED his family, SPECIALLY his son. He would always take him to events making him look respectable and Michael Cole even said that Daniel would speak to adults like a true gentleman. And hell, somebody on the net once wrote that they met Chris in an indie event and he started tearing up just by talking about his son. Doesn't sound like a cold blooded murderer to me.

As for Owen Hart, I'm not really into conspiracy theories about him. If anything is unknown, it's a chance that Vince hates the Hart family and set him up to fall intentionally and make it look like an accident. Otherwise, it was an accident and Owen is dead. Nothing more to it. Now Benoit on the other hand, there's a lot to speculate about.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Jaksonian224 said:


> Damn....alright some new developments here.
> 
> So I have read the new things surrounding Benoit and Owen. Here's my thoughts.
> 
> ...



I stopped reading at Sullivan killed Eddie. There is a very fine between thinking deeper and outrageous conspiracy theories. Sullivan killing Eddie is absolutely ridiculous. So a satanist, walked into a crowded hotel, opened Eddie's door and killed him? Come on now, lets keep it serious.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Another thing that bugged is in Benoit's last match after he wins he goes to the ECW Title and doesn't grab it, what he does is feel it which gave the impression that he wants it bad but won't get it (obviously because he knows he'll be dead), I know sounds fucked but if you watch the video yourself and the look he has when he does that you will know what I'm talking about.

Also, this picture was taken the day before the freaking murders at the doctor's, Benoit looks completely normal and I read that his doctor said Benoit seemed perfectly normal.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> oh , you want another thing that is creepy ?
> 
> Over the Edge 1999 , the match following Owen's death was the Rock vs Triple h match , during the video package , Triple h says "nice hang time on the drop , Rock" :shock
> 
> ...


Also creepy: it was called 'Over the Edge.'


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Also creepy: it was called 'Over the Edge.'


Not really creepy but I believe WWE themselves believed that the Over the Edge name is haunting just as the incident that happened on that PPV, why else would they bring back the same PPV name just without the Edge?


----------



## Jebrewni (Jan 3, 2012)

After the double-murder suicide, former wrestler Christopher Nowinski contacted Michael Benoit, father of Chris Benoit, suggesting that years of trauma to his son's brain may have led to his actions. Tests were conducted on Benoit's brain by Julian Bailes, the head of neurosurgery at West Virginia University, and results showed that "Benoit's brain was so severely damaged it resembled the brain of an 85-year-old Alzheimer's patient."[108] He was reported to have had an advanced form of dementia, similar to the brains of four retired NFL players who had suffered multiple concussions, sank into depression, and harmed themselves or others. Bailes and his colleagues concluded that repeated concussions can lead to dementia, which can contribute to severe behavioral problems.[109] Benoit's father suggests that brain damage may have been the leading cause of the crime.[110] He also confirmed that his son was quietly cremated, but what was done with the ashes is not public knowledge.[111]


Wanted to share this with everyone. One the best posts I've read on this forum and now I wanted to share something I've read from other sites. I find it astonishing that the doctor at WVU said his brain was so severely damaged with alzheimers and a advance form of dementia. This might sound dumb but do you think this could be from doing years of the flying headbutt. Fake or not that move has to damage the brain a bit. I could be wrong but didnt he do a few off the top of cages?


BTW got this from the Wikipedia site of his updated


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Another thing that bugged is in Benoit's last match after he wins he goes to the ECW Title and doesn't grab it, what he does is feel it which gave the impression that he wants it bad but won't get it (obviously because he knows he'll be dead), I know sounds fucked but if you watch the video yourself and the look he has when he does that you will know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Also, this picture was taken the day before the freaking murders at the doctor's, Benoit looks completely normal and I read that his doctor said Benoit seemed perfectly normal.


It was actually taken the same day Nancy apparently died (Friday 22/6/2007). Some fan even approached him and he was friendly and posed for photographs. Does it look like someone who is going home to kill his wife, son and then hang himself? Not to me.

Another possibility:

Chris went home to find his wife and son dead. He called his coworkers to inform them that he has some rough shit that makes him miss his flight for the PPV. He goes to the net to search for spiritual resurrection methods and tries it with his son but fails. He decides that it's over for him and he has lost everything he lived for so he sends out the text messages to whoever he can and commits suicide out of frustration.

One thing I doubt Chris did is kill his son as why would he do it only to try "undoing" it shortly after? The brain damage thing sounds a bit far fetched. I wish police would at least LOOK into other possible scenarios rather than call it a double murder-suicide and forget about it completely.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> It was actually taken the same day Nancy apparently died (Friday 22/6/2007). Some fan even approached him and he was friendly and posed for photographs. Does it look like someone who is going home to kill his wife, son and then hang himself? Not to me.


He sure didn't but even I can't deny the fact that Benoit looks kind of nervous or uncormftable in that picure.


----------



## RICH ROZE (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW @ the Eddie video.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

BTNH said:


> I stopped reading at Sullivan killed Eddie. There is a very fine between thinking deeper and outrageous conspiracy theories. Sullivan killing Eddie is absolutely ridiculous. So a satanist, walked into a crowded hotel, opened Eddie's door and killed him? Come on now, lets keep it serious.


That's fine but lol... that's happened before. Have you heard of JFK? He was killed in front of a ton of people.

I mean 'let us' be rational. You didn't read so don't comment. I have read your posts. I don't discredit them before I consider the details. You feel convinced so you are attacking with nothing more than "NO let's not speculate". The reality is we live in a country that excels not based on the government, elections or military actions in the public, our country has stayed a prominent nation from the covert work of the DOD, FBI and CIA. These people know how to kill. It is a fact. Schools do not teach a lot of history because it is extremely complicated and masses of people won't believe it because they can't accept it.

I don't mind if you disagree but its not ridiculous at all. Especially based on your points. Your point is that my entire thought process is irrational without reading what I typed. That is a logical fallacy.

Number two you are saying I implied a satanist did anything when I questioned whether he really was.

Now for what I really typed and what you misread. I said Chris Benoit might have been in a mindset that he felt "Sullivan killed Eddie and Sherri," which you claim he had brain damage why is this so irrational? Oh yeah, its because you had an opinion before you read what it said.

I just don't get it BTNH, what are you even implying here? That I am wrong by thinking Benoit was crazy and could have been in a mindset where he felt "Sullivan went after Eddie and Sherri." That is validating what you keep saying.

That he was sick. Stop attacking people without reading what they say maybe you will realize I am as clueless as you, but at least I don't say I know for sure. I don't and neither does anyone else.


----------



## Small Potatos (Mar 23, 2012)

BTNH said:


> I stopped reading at Sullivan killed Eddie. There is a very fine between thinking deeper and outrageous conspiracy theories. Sullivan killing Eddie is absolutely ridiculous. So a satanist, walked into a crowded hotel, opened Eddie's door and killed him? Come on now, lets keep it serious.


Right here annoys me. 

Okay you said Benoit had brain damage. YOU SAID THAT. Now you are saying this dude is wrong because he makes an argument that Benoit was crazy enough to think Sullivan killed Eddie and Sherri and were going to go after him and his family. That is brain damage lol.

Maybe you should read what people say.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

wrestlingfanuk786 said:


> This point here is VERY interesting. Now, I can appreciate the school of thought that says Benoit basically went bat shit crazy and killed his family. However, if you believe the other school of thought like I do where I believe Benoit was set up, then this fact which I have quoted is very important to this line of thinking.
> 
> You see, why would Benoit, a man who kept himself to himself and a relatively quiet guy with no enemies (that we know of) be extremely paranoid and think people were following his family? Also, I remember reading Benoit told some of his co-workers on countless occasions he felt like he was being followed/watched. What was Benoit afraid of? What was Benoit paranoid about?
> 
> Some people may say he was just mental and shouldn't take this too seriously, but for others like me, you simply can't ignore a point like this.


Fucking exactly. Before we can even address this situation you have to distinguish a few things. Was he mental or did he have a legit reason to be paranoid. I mean first off how stressful is it to be married to someone with an ex-husband that is in the tanker and you are now a huge name, on top of a kayfabe storyline. Could you live like that? I sure couldn't especially if I knew he was into weird stuff.

Secondly, people in this country do and are getting setup everyday. The DOA is in place not to protect drugs but to allow some and inhibit others. Why? If they stop all the drugs they don't have a job. Along with this point, the media just lies. A LOT.

Now third, dementia can make you paranoid, but it solely affects memory and this is what messes with your mood. When you can't do things you normally could remember. Like I said before they said he had an 80 year old's brain. How many 80 year olds murder people? Old people are cranky but they are not fucking murderers. 

These three points though tie in with what Fanuk is saying here. The motive of brain damage explains away his paranoia and behavior before. It doesn't however explain the murder do to the type. Sullivan said he would kill Benoit in the past.

Just being paranoid can happen but the issue is he had no characteristics of as serious dementia as they made it out to be. The worst part of this is even if Sullivan didn't strangle them, he could have driven Benoit to this. I mean seriously, just small things. Leaving psycho letters or stalking. That could have driven him insane. 




BTNH said:


> I stopped reading at Sullivan killed Eddie. There is a very fine between thinking deeper and outrageous conspiracy theories. Sullivan killing Eddie is absolutely ridiculous. So a satanist, walked into a crowded hotel, opened Eddie's door and killed him? Come on now, lets keep it serious.


Well you should have read further, he was validating your idea. He said Benoit may have thought Sullivan killed Eddie and Sherri which would be psychotic behavior. He wasn't implying he really did.

Although it is curious why he couldn't have anyway?


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so lost lol


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Is Chris Benoit innocent?


----------



## Small Potatos (Mar 23, 2012)

Jebrewni said:


> After the double-murder suicide, former wrestler Christopher Nowinski contacted Michael Benoit, father of Chris Benoit, suggesting that years of trauma to his son's brain may have led to his actions. Tests were conducted on Benoit's brain by Julian Bailes, the head of neurosurgery at West Virginia University, and results showed that "Benoit's brain was so severely damaged it resembled the brain of an 85-year-old Alzheimer's patient."[108] He was reported to have had an advanced form of dementia, similar to the brains of four retired NFL players who had suffered multiple concussions, sank into depression, and harmed themselves or others. Bailes and his colleagues concluded that repeated concussions can lead to dementia, which can contribute to severe behavioral problems.[109] Benoit's father suggests that brain damage may have been the leading cause of the crime.[110] He also confirmed that his son was quietly cremated, but what was done with the ashes is not public knowledge.[111]
> 
> 
> Wanted to share this with everyone. One the best posts I've read on this forum and now I wanted to share something I've read from other sites. I find it astonishing that the doctor at WVU said his brain was so severely damaged with alzheimers and a advance form of dementia. This might sound dumb but do you think this could be from doing years of the flying headbutt. Fake or not that move has to damage the brain a bit. I could be wrong but didnt he do a few off the top of cages?
> ...


I agree it is astonishing that he had such an advanced stage of dementia and alzheimers. The question is though, would he really kill anyone like this? My answer is what is trying to be driven home here, there is no way.

Alzheimers and dementia do not make people murder. Sure they confuse you but not many murderers suffer from these conditions. At least the 60 plus age group is the least likely of the population to murder, where you would find these conditions. As far as the head trauma, brain damage, concussions, so what look at Troy Aikman or Steve Young? Wrestling takes precautions, every unprotected hit on the quarterback is at least the equivalent of being hit by a car. A lot of football stars have these conditions and aren't killing people or are acquitted. :cool2

Social conditions in Benoit's situation are he was wealthy, had fame and had been and done things we can only dream of. That's check two against undiagnosed medical conditions when alive. Not saying wealthy people aren't crazy sometimes, I am saying that he would have been checked, especially after comments that he thought he was being followed. Plus in 2007, he would have to have been cleared to wrestler.

There was something going on with Benoit. Honestly, I think it was WWE related and maybe he was trying to get out of the spotlight. Maybe he was the victim of a herrendous crime. Maybe he did it. The problem is the details don't add up.


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

-Halo- said:


> Just to be on the safe side I suggest you dont, I have a fever and am half delusional.
> 
> Next thing you know, there will be a post on the anything section saying : WF member dies by cheerio choking after WF member predicted it.


idk dude, but u rly think ur gona die?! lol


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

Btw, this thread is just stupid.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh shit you are going to get Halo started on these new developments. 

I have one: 

Chris 1+1+1+1=4
Benoit 1+1+1+1+1+1=6

4+6=10
John Cena is 10 time WWE champion with
John 1+1+1+1=4 
Cena 1+1+1+1=4
4+4= 8

Triple H is 8 time WWE champion with
HHH 1+1+1=3
3 is the amount of initials VKM has!!!!

It was Vince!


----------



## Destruktr (Apr 16, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> let's get the hip-hop devision into this , you know that the song "Kim" from Eminem's album was released in May 23th (same month as benoit's death and only two days late , same date as Owen's death one year later) ?
> 
> in the song he strangles his wife and says "now bleed bitch .. BLEED .. BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!"
> 
> ...


First post. 
There is also an album by King Diamond entitled Give Me Your Soul... Please. It was released June 26, 2007. The album is about two kids who are murdered by their father, who then shoots himself in the head.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

LINK said:


> Oh shit you are going to get Halo started on these new developments.
> 
> I have one:
> 
> ...


:lol who doesn't have 3 initials?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LINK said:


> Oh shit you are going to get Halo started on these new developments.
> 
> I have one:
> 
> ...


Isn't Chris 5 letters?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't Chris 5 letters?


Was just about to point this out aha.

I never reallywas fully behind Benoit killing his family. I always believe somthing a bit fishy was going on.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

I truly believe that Chris Benoit was quite possibly somehow set up and murdered, and the WWE was somehow involved in getting the case closed so quick, to try and protect their little company... So I place plenty of blame on the WWE, really goes to show who comes FIRST in that company...

All this brain damage stuff doesnt explain some of the weirdest things from this case... If he really WAS on the phone with Chavo and said he'd be right back someone was at the door... A scuffle was heard... Was it after THAT, that he talked to Chavo again and sounded groggy/tired?? It just for one sounds awfully fucking suspicious, a guy sounding groggy/tired on the phone, saying I Love You as if he knew he was fucked, being paranoid as hell there recently about someone watching/following him... 

One thing is for sure though if it was ever opened back and proved that he was murdered, would be the saddest most tragic fucking story in WWE History, period. Already is, in my book.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't Chris 5 letters?


I have one: 

Chris 1+1+1+1+1=5
Benoit 1+1+1+1+1+1=6

5+6=11

Chris is 1 man so 11-1=10

John Cena is 10 time WWE champion with
John 1+1+1+1=4 
Cena 1+1+1+1=4
4+4= 8

Triple H is 8 time WWE champion with
HHH 1+1+1=3
3 is the amount of initials VKM has!!!!

It was Vince!

Fixed, it was still Vince!

Seriously though, there are a lot of unanswered questions. I think I said before that I'd love to believe he didn't do it but it does kind of look like he did. However, it's definitley not a certainty, and in a world where nothing shocks you anymore, I wouldn't be suprised at all if Kevin Sullivan murdered all three of them.

I would be suprised if he killed Eddie though. 

Something i did wonder though. Somewhere on this thread someone mentioned that there is evidence that Jim Neidhardt killed Dino Bravo. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

whitney houston illuminati


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

evoked21 said:


> whitney houston illuminati


Am I missing something here?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I was thinking about this earlier today and Sullivan killing Eddie doesn't sound far fetched at all. He could have gone to his hotel room after politely asking or something, drugged Eddie there and then left, completely innocent looking. I mean, they didn't even know Eddie was dead until Chavo went inside the room to check things. And what caused Chris to suddenly become paranoid after Eddie's death? They say he was a quiet guy that kept to himself so, what if Kevin sent a creepy, stalking letter to him stating that he and his family will die some time in the future? Possibly anonymous to keep any police involvement from happening. The 10 year anniversary thing is also more than just a coincidence, me thinks. The wikipedia story could have also possibly been a person close to Kevin that knew about it and reacted too fast and entered the detail on Nancy's death in Chris' wikipedia article to make it known. It happened 13 hours before the bodies were discovered, so what if Chris had just gotten killed by the gang of intruders and then a text message or phone call was received by the guy writing the wikipedia entry from Connecticut.

This whole thing is just creeping me out because there's so many possible things that could have happened. It also annoys me that Chris Benoit's legacy may forever be ruined by something that he might not have even done.

And Eddie dying at the hands of Kevin can be possible as his first victim in the list of people who wronged him as Eddie, together with Chris and Dean Malenko left WCW in 2000 and that was around the time the company went to shit with people leaving and the ratings sinking. They (Eddie & Chris in particular) went away from all the crazy satanism shit to practice their religion more.

I think Atlanta's police need to be informed about this and reopen the case before Kevin passes away and it's too late. He is way too suspicious to not even get questioned on this situation.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

I think OP should get repped for the mere suggestion that Owen Hart's ghost is exacting revenge on HHH in the arena where he died. Maybe he's haunting the rest of the Kliq? All the lights in Sean Waltman's house have been turning on by themselves, and I've seen videos of Scott Hall on youtube when he looks like he might be possessed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Choke2Death said:


> I think Atlanta's police need to be informed about this and reopen the case before Kevin passes away and it's too late. He is way too suspicious to not even get questioned on this situation.


I can't see that happening. Vince McMahon has a lot of influence and he doesn't want this story to get any more attention. As soon as it broke, he quickly placed the blame on Benoit and didn't really care about a full investigation. One thing that was suspicious that no one ever followed up on was the empty beer bottles found in the house. After the autopsies, no alcohol was found in the bodies of Chris Benoit or Nancy. That alone should have proven that something was up.

If he had the brain of an Alzheimer's patient, how did he still manage to perform effectively in the ring the weeks before his death and even in his last match?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I was thinking about this earlier today and Sullivan killing Eddie doesn't sound far fetched at all. He could have gone to his hotel room after politely asking or something, drugged Eddie there and then left, completely innocent looking. I mean, they didn't even know Eddie was dead until Chavo went inside the room to check things. And what caused Chris to suddenly become paranoid after Eddie's death? They say he was a quiet guy that kept to himself so, what if Kevin sent a creepy, stalking letter to him stating that he and his family will die some time in the future? Possibly anonymous to keep any police involvement from happening. The 10 year anniversary thing is also more than just a coincidence, me thinks. The wikipedia story could have also possibly been a person close to Kevin that knew about it and reacted too fast and entered the detail on Nancy's death in Chris' wikipedia article to make it known. It happened 13 hours before the bodies were discovered, so what if Chris had just gotten killed by the gang of intruders and then a text message or phone call was received by the guy writing the wikipedia entry from Connecticut.
> 
> This whole thing is just creeping me out because there's so many possible things that could have happened. It also annoys me that Chris Benoit's legacy may forever be ruined by something that he might not have even done.
> 
> ...


Come on bro. Sullivan did not kill Eddie. That is just God damn ridiculous. Absolutely God damn ridiculous. I'm not even going to respond to why that is so ridiculous, but lets face the facts.

History of alcohol and steroid abuse. Even if he did change his life around, steroid abuse combined with alcoholism is one of the worst things you can do for your heart.

Eddie was unwell and exhausted the week prior to his death. Classic example of an enlarged heart working harder and harder.

Heart finally gives up working on the 13th. The autopsy results also showed he had enlarged organs and weak blood vessels. There is no ridiculous satanic conspiracy with Sullivan killing Eddie, absurd and has no evidence. My only knowledge is that Eddie SHOULD still be alive had WWE had a proper wellness policy. There are special drugs you can take to thin the blood to cure the cardiovascular disease he had if it was detected and I'm sure an operation or treatment would have saved him.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

The wikipedia thing is really weird in the Chris Benoit case i think there is something more


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wikinews has learned through an investigation that anonymous edits on the Wikipedia article Chris Benoit were added about the death of his wife Nancy Benoit 14 hours before police entered the Benoit home to find the former professional World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE) Canadian wrestler and his family dead.

An anonymous edit from IP address 69.120.111.23 using the Internet service provider Optimum Online was made at 04:01 UTC on Chris Benoit's Wikipedia article. On a paragraph about an earlier fight: "However, Chris Benoit was replaced… due to personal issues,…", the anonymous editor added " stemming from the death of his wife Nancy." The edit was reversed just under one hour later with the comment: "Need a reliable source. Saying that his wife died is a pretty big statement, you need to back it up with something."

Then just one hour later after the first edit reversion, another anonymous edit by 125.63.148.173 using unwiredAustralia.com.au, a wireless Internet service provider, was made adding about the aforementioned personal issues: "which according to several pro wrestling websites is attributed to the passing of Benoit's wife, Nancy." That edit was reverted just under 20 minutes later, with the comment: "Saying 'several pro wrestling websites' is still not reliable information."

Further investigation shows that the IP address used to make the first edit is located in Connecticut, but the IP address is not linked to any computers or servers used by the WWE, but according to Cary Bass, Volunteer Coordinator for the Wikimedia Foundation, the IP address matches a location in Stamford, Connecticut where the WWE headquarters is located. Bass also informed the local authorities in Atlanta about the unusual edits, but it is not known if the edits were investigated by the police. The second edit was made by a computer in Australia from a wireless network.

"It didn't become apparent until someone put the pieces together and realized that the comment was made by someone who apparently knew about the murders," added Bass.

Fayette County Sheriff deputy Lt. Tommy Pope stated that police found the family at about 2:30 p.m. ET, which is 18:30 UTC, on Monday when the WWE called police and asked them to do a "welfare check" after employees of WWE received calls and text messages from Chris Benoit. Early Sunday, Benoit sent repeated text messages that read "My physical address is 130 Green Meadow Lane, Fayetteville Georgia. 30215." Another text message reportedly said "The dogs are in the enclosed pool area. Garage side door is open." The messages were sent around 4:00 a.m. ET.

Earlier, on Saturday afternoon, Chris Benoit placed a series of calls that explained why he missed his flight to Houston. The stories he told were mostly about his wife and son being sick with food poisoning and vomiting. Although, in one call he said that he and Nancy were at the hospital to be with Daniel who was hospitalized. Throughout he insisted that he would attend that live event in Houston.

When he missed the live event on Sunday, and the WWE couldn't get hold of him, they contacted authorities. Police say that Benoit strangled his wife on Friday, smothered his son on late Friday or early Saturday, and then hanged himself inside his weight room on Sunday or Monday.

The Wikinews investigation is unable to conclude whether the anonymous editors had inside information about the death of Nancy Benoit.

This is not the first time Benoit's article has been edited to show false or unsourced information, as the article's edit history indicates a long history of promotional spam and vandalism. Around the time of the edits, the article contained a hidden warning to editors of the section mentioned, warning against adding rumours and speculations. For the time being, Benoit's article has been protected in an attempt to stop the addition of fraudulent information.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BTNH said:


> Come on bro. Sullivan did not kill Eddie. That is just God damn ridiculous. Absolutely God damn ridiculous. I'm not even going to respond to why that is so ridiculous, but lets face the facts.
> 
> History of alcohol and steroid abuse. Even if he did change his life around, steroid abuse combined with alcoholism is one of the worst things you can do for your heart.
> 
> ...


I dismissed this as ridiculous too, but then I thought about it and it could easily be true but this is not the main thing to discuss here, whether Eddie died thanks to Sullivan's work or not, I wouldn't doubt that Benoit had scary letters sent to his home after that about him being "next" or something like that. Eddie did have a history of steroid/alcohol abuse but it had been about two years since he cleaned himself up by the time he died so I wouldn't completely dismiss a possibility that he could have been drugged and then his heart had passed out and was unable to defend him anymore. Nobody knows anything for sure, so it's not wise to just dismiss it all as bullshit.

And that wikipedia story is very confusing and suspicious. The cops never even bothered to ask the people behind those IP addresses about it. They just accepted it as bad trolling and moved on.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

Well above states that Chris' time of death would be Sunday or early hours of Monday. The texts to Chavo were sent early hours Sunday right? To me, the repeated nature of them, the very official wording ('my physical location') suggests someone who was not themselves at that point and was saying 'come and find me'. When Chavo didn't respond and no one arrived I think the magnitude of what he'd done began to sink in, perhaps he came round from whatever mood he'd sunk into and he felt he had no other choice but to die himself too. What I'm trying to say is, have you ever felt the need to send a text to a close friend that simply repeats your address unprompted? I mean, even if said friend asked where you were, you would say 'at home' not simply reel off your postal address.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

I think I could add some information that might really shed some light on a lot of the issues that are being discussed in this thread. In a recent study by Goldsmiths, University of London, there is a lot of evidence to suggest that swallowing conspiracy theories can make people feel safer, leading to a greater sense of 'control' and an ability to understand the world around them. Basically, when huge-scale events occur that have major sociological implications some people need to attribute them to huge-scale catalysts, often finding solace in tenuous or poorly researched evidence.

Just saying.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Viking Hall said:


> Well above states that Chris' time of death would be Sunday or early hours of Monday. The texts to Chavo were sent early hours Sunday right? To me, the repeated nature of them, the very official wording ('my physical location') suggests someone who was not themselves at that point and was saying 'come and find me'. When Chavo didn't respond and no one arrived I think the magnitude of what he'd done began to sink in, perhaps he came round from whatever mood he'd sunk into and he felt he had no other choice but to die himself too. What I'm trying to say is, have you ever felt the need to send a text to a close friend that simply repeats your address unprompted? I mean, even if said friend asked where you were, you would say 'at home' not simply reel off your postal address.


One thing that is confusing about the address is also the fact that it's wrong. His real address would be 30214. I searched it with this number the other day on Google Earth and it led me to "30215" which was just a street away in front of about two homes to the left of Benoit's place. That makes me think whoever may have intruded, searched the physical address, got linked to the automatic 30215 on google maps/earth/whatever and copied the address to the text messages.

I still can't believe the wikipedia editor was let off so easily. And I'm glad that more people are seeing the light and questioning the Benoit investigation.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

But why would an intruder do it in such an odd way if they were trying to be Benoit? Surely a much easier way of going about it would be to simply send a text message to Chavo saying something along the lines of 'things have gone really bad at home, I need help' not the 'my physical location' stuff. The more I think about it the more it sounds like the words of a madman, I.E. physically I'm in this location but mentally I'm elsewhere.

Plus, if Chris was killed hours before, what would a killer be doing lounging about sending text messages at the scene of his crime hours later? Especially if he knew the WWE and friends were trying to get in contact with him.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

How about Owen's face appearing in WM21 commercial?
Now I'm not someone who gives in to stuff like this... but you can't deny that it doesn't look like Owen in this commercial.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Viking Hall said:


> But why would an intruder do it in such an odd way if they were trying to be Benoit? Surely a much easier way of going about it would be to simply send a text message to Chavo saying something along the lines of 'things have gone really bad at home, I need help' not the 'my physical location' stuff. The more I think about it the more it sounds like the words of a madman, I.E. physically I'm in this location but mentally I'm elsewhere.
> 
> Plus, if Chris was killed hours before, what would a killer be doing lounging about sending text messages at the scene of his crime hours later? Especially if he knew the WWE and friends were trying to get in contact with him.


If Benoit really had mental issues, I don't think he would even have the 'understanding' of how he's physically and mentally not in the same place. The intruder was probably just doing everything during the time he was "lounging" to get rid of any evidence that would point at a triple murder. For instance, the empty beer bottles were not drinked empty by any of the Benoit family members but the intruder could have put it there to make the police think that Chris had been on a drunken rampage killing every person inside the house. Similarly, since Chris had become religious, the Bibles could have been put there as a way to make it seem like Chris did it deliberately for unknown reasons.

Also, going back to the text message thing. Here's a video that shows the investigators claiming that Chris passed away later on Saturday rather than Sunday or Monday, which means the text messages were sent _after_ his death.






Chances are, police saw this little plothole in their investigation and changed Chris' time of death into Sunday since nobody had evidence to dispute their investigation. Well, with all of this confusion, I think it's a good enough reason for the cops to reopen the case. And Vince paying them to close the case also makes sense as he would want the story out of the public's mind as soon as possible.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> Another thing that bugged is in Benoit's last match after he wins he goes to the ECW Title and doesn't grab it, what he does is feel it which gave the impression that he wants it bad but won't get it (obviously because he knows he'll be dead), I know sounds fucked but if you watch the video yourself and the look he has when he does that you will know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Also, this picture was taken the day before the freaking murders at the doctor's, Benoit looks completely normal and I read that his doctor said Benoit seemed perfectly normal.


...he didn't grab it because he didn't win it. The match he won was to set up an ECW Championship match at Vengeance, the title wasn't his yet.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

It doesn't take a few hours to put out a few beers and a couple of Bibles, and lets face it, three beers would hardly trigger a drunken rampage with even the lightest of drinkers, if it was three bottles of Vodka, then I could see your point. I've also read elsewhere in the thread that there were supposedly gloves left by the body of Nancy. If it was murder you wouldn't take the gloves off, and even if you did they'd be the last thing you'd want to leave behind especially if you were meticulously covering your tracks hours later. It's not even a messy crime scene, I mean there is no blood involved, no murder weapons so there would be nothing to clear up afterwards so there would be absolutely no need to be hanging around for hours afterwards. If it was murder, it's highly doubtful that one person alone would have been able to restrain someone in Benoit's physical condition without some kind of weapon or without leaving evidence of a serious confrontation on the home or Benoit's body. This alone means that realistically you would need a small team of people to do such a clean job which in turn would mean the speed of the murder would be increased just through more hands make easy work. The time span is just too long for it to be murder, no one would take so long to do it, there's too much risk of it go wrong, too much risk of being caught.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Chris has always been innocent until proven guilty.
If you have ever watched forensic programming you will see that there will always be DNA testing finger prints etc...
I never heard a report of a DNA test being undertaken, fingerprint details etc....
Also I have always believed that the indavidual that edited Chris's WIKI page prior the deaths is the murderer. I also believe that someone who works for WWE had something to do with this.
Another reason why I think chris is innocent is because if he really had the brain of an 85 year old with Alzheimer's then would have he showed signs of losing it during or before his last match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

And Hitler actually didn't do the Holocaust. It was actually a Jewish born Satanist getting revenge for his religion disowning him for eating a pork sandwich in the 1930's 10 years before Auschwitz was founded.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

At no point has it been said that Benoit did suffer with Alzhiemers it was said that the damage to his brain was the equivalent of an 85 year old with Alzhiemers.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Viking Hall said:


> It doesn't take a few hours to put out a few beers and a couple of Bibles, and lets face it, three beers would hardly trigger a drunken rampage with even the lightest of drinkers, if it was three bottles of Vodka, then I could see your point. I've also read elsewhere in the thread that there were supposedly gloves left by the body of Nancy. If it was murder you wouldn't take the gloves off, and even if you did they'd be the last thing you'd want to leave behind especially if you were meticulously covering your tracks hours later. It's not even a messy crime scene, I mean there is no blood involved, no murder weapons so there would be nothing to clear up afterwards so there would be absolutely no need to be hanging around for hours afterwards. If it was murder, it's highly doubtful that one person alone would have been able to restrain someone in Benoit's physical condition without some kind of weapon or without leaving evidence of a serious confrontation on the home or Benoit's body. This alone means that realistically you would need a small team of people to do such a clean job which in turn would mean the speed of the murder would be increased just through more hands make easy work. The time span is just too long for it to be murder, no one would take so long to do it, there's too much risk of it go wrong, too much risk of being caught.


You make some good points about this and Chris might have done it after all, but what I'm saying is, the police should have put in more work into the investigation rather than finding the bodies, assume it was a double murder-suicide by Chris (first it was "roid rage", then it became "deliberate and planned out") and then close it. Risk or no risk, the assumed intruders could have just enjoyed doing it slow and painful for Chris to suffer as much as possible. And who's to say that the text messages weren't sent right after Chris had been offed? It was night-time after all, a pretty safe moment for the intruders to escape in a car when neighbors are asleep. Also I don't think the glove rumor is true, I've heard plenty of ridiculous things that were never mentioned during the case such as Nancy's fingerprints being found on a gun inside the home and that Chris used a weapon to shoot them.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> And Hitler actually didn't do the Holocaust. It was actually a Jewish born Satanist getting revenge for his religion disowning him for eating a pork sandwich in the 1930's 10 years before Auschwitz was founded.


Is this supposed to be funny? 

You want to make a comparison to mock the theories, at least make one that sounds realistic.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I dismissed this as ridiculous too, but then I thought about it and it could easily be true but this is not the main thing to discuss here, whether Eddie died thanks to Sullivan's work or not, I wouldn't doubt that Benoit had scary letters sent to his home after that about him being "next" or something like that. Eddie did have a history of steroid/alcohol abuse but it had been about two years since he cleaned himself up by the time he died so I wouldn't completely dismiss a possibility that he could have been drugged and then his heart had passed out and was unable to defend him anymore. Nobody knows anything for sure, so it's not wise to just dismiss it all as bullshit.
> 
> And that wikipedia story is very confusing and suspicious. The cops never even bothered to ask the people behind those IP addresses about it. They just accepted it as bad trolling and moved on.


Eddie had been clean for 4 years which makes it even more tragic. I know he he was totally jacked before he died, but was there any evidence in the autopsy that he had taken steroids? As far as I know the only think in his system was pain killers, the doctors said "history of steroid" abuse that contributed not that he had recently taken them. Although even if he was "drugged" as you say, it doesn't take away from the fact all his symptoms showed damage from his past. As far as I know, no "drug" quickly enlarges the organs then shrivels blood vessels.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

...

The Internet has a lot to answer for.


----------



## tobiaslemon (Mar 5, 2012)

Some of you are completely delusional. Owen Hart faking his death, or it being an inside job by the WWE? Please.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> How about Owen's face appearing in WM21 commercial?
> Now I'm not someone who gives in to stuff like this... but you can't deny that it doesn't look like Owen in this commercial.


Here is what I am talking about:





around 55 seconds
the bag falls and you see a face which resembles an angry Owen Hart

(Y)


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Having Benoit and Eddie at the end of WrestleMania XX was weird for me anyway.
I mean you have the 20th anniversary of the biggest show of the year at Madison Square Garden. You have many legendary wrestlers available to end this very special WrestleMania (the 20th edition) like The Rock, Undertaker, Stone Cold, Triple H, Kurt Angle. Brock Lesnar, Shawn Michaels, Goldberg, Mick Foley, Ric Flair, Chris Jericho or Booker T but WWE picked Benoit & Guerrero, two guys where midcarders 2-3 months before with Benoit feuding with A-Train and Eddie teaming with Chavo against Basham Brothers and they became both main eventers at almost the same time and disappeared both from the title picture at almost the same time. The next time when both Benoit and Eddie were planned to win world titles they died before their scheduled matches.
It just weird to have this 2 guys at the end of the 20-year anniversary of the biggest show in wrestling because they were midcarder 2-3 months before, with both hugging and after that Nancy and Daniel joining the celebration with all of them dead in the next 3 years.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow. This thread's really got me thinking..


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Having Benoit and Eddie at the end of WrestleMania XX was weird for me anyway.
> I mean you have the 20th anniversary of the biggest show of the year at Madison Square Garden. You have many legendary wrestlers available to end this very special WrestleMania (the 20th edition) like The Rock, Undertaker, Stone Cold, Triple H, Kurt Angle. Brock Lesnar, Shawn Michaels, Goldberg, Mick Foley, Ric Flair, Chris Jericho or Booker T but WWE picked Benoit & Guerrero, two guys where midcarders 2-3 months before with Benoit feuding with A-Train and Eddie teaming with Chavo against Basham Brothers and they became both main eventers at almost the same time and disappeared both from the title picture at almost the same time. The next time when both Benoit and Eddie were planned to win world titles they died before their scheduled matches.
> It just weird to have this 2 guys at the end of the 20-year anniversary of the biggest show in wrestling because they were midcarder 2-3 months before, with both hugging and after that Nancy and Daniel joining the celebration with all of them dead in the next 3 years.


It does sound a bit weird but if you think about it, it really isn't that weird after all.
I mean two best friends who were always midcarders ending the 20th anniversary of the grandest stage of them all as world champions.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Having Benoit and Eddie at the end of WrestleMania XX was weird for me anyway.
> I mean you have the 20th anniversary of the biggest show of the year at Madison Square Garden. You have many legendary wrestlers available to end this very special WrestleMania (the 20th edition) like The Rock, Undertaker, Stone Cold, Triple H, Kurt Angle. Brock Lesnar, Shawn Michaels, Goldberg, Mick Foley, Ric Flair, Chris Jericho or Booker T but WWE picked Benoit & Guerrero, two guys where midcarders 2-3 months before with Benoit feuding with A-Train and Eddie teaming with Chavo against Basham Brothers and they became both main eventers at almost the same time and disappeared both from the title picture at almost the same time. The next time when both Benoit and Eddie were planned to win world titles they died before their scheduled matches.
> It just weird to have this 2 guys at the end of the 20-year anniversary of the biggest show in wrestling because they were midcarder 2-3 months before, with both hugging and after that Nancy and Daniel joining the celebration with all of them dead in the next 3 years.


Not really. I thought that was a tremendous moment for wrestling if you ask me. 2 guys who worked their ass off for 20 years, through trials and tribulation coming on top and closing the show. Not to mention both were really over. Now you got guys who are in mid card hell and WWE are desperate in bringing in old guys, back then the mid card could get the crowd in their palms and move up the ladder. Both Eddie and Chris certainly deserved to close the show.


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100 (Jul 19, 2011)

Man. This thread reminds me how much I want Benoit back.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

This is beginning to piss me off a bit... Seems like everday I learn about more and more clues in the Benoit case, clues that make it that much more mysterious... The beer bottles, now that is odd to me.. If they somehow concluded they were old beer bottles and Benoit maybe had drank them a few days/weeks whatever before the incident, then thats different. But if they seemed to be FRESH and nobody had alcohol in their system, that alone is enough to make a trained professional Detective or cop to go hold on a minute guys... The knife under the bed... Bibles... Even GLOVES near Nancy??? Gloves??? Was no DNA or Prints done with the gloves??? Seriously, you mean to tell me, they found fucking GLOVES/Beer Bottles and did not do any sort of DNA testing with that? What if they had, and Kevin Sullivan was written all over that... This is friggin sad people....


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Here is what I am talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people are saying that this is the ghost of Owen haunting the WWE.
Now I have a much more logical theory that most of you will agree on.

Around 55seconds Gene Snitsky is about to say his lines when a bag from behind him drops and reveals an image of Owen hart face. Gene then says "it wasn't my fault"

here is my theory:

The bag symbolises owen falling from the rafters
Gene snitsky symbolises Vince.
while "it wasn't my fault" is Snitsky's catchphrase I feel this time it was much more than that.
It's as if Vince is trying to say that Owen's death wasn't his fault.
Also I feel like that is a image of owen hart's face in the background put purposely by WWE. 

Why is all done in a W21 commercial?.... I don't know
What I do know is that this is awfully strange and needs further investigating.

(Y)


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

I need to smoke a blunt after reading this thread. My god.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DualShock said:


> Having Benoit and Eddie at the end of WrestleMania XX was weird for me anyway.
> I mean you have the 20th anniversary of the biggest show of the year at Madison Square Garden. You have many legendary wrestlers available to end this very special WrestleMania (the 20th edition) like The Rock, Undertaker, Stone Cold, Triple H, Kurt Angle. Brock Lesnar, Shawn Michaels, Goldberg, Mick Foley, Ric Flair, Chris Jericho or Booker T but WWE picked Benoit & Guerrero, two guys where midcarders 2-3 months before with Benoit feuding with A-Train and Eddie teaming with Chavo against Basham Brothers and they became both main eventers at almost the same time and disappeared both from the title picture at almost the same time. The next time when both Benoit and Eddie were planned to win world titles they died before their scheduled matches.
> It just weird to have this 2 guys at the end of the 20-year anniversary of the biggest show in wrestling because they were midcarder 2-3 months before, with both hugging and after that Nancy and Daniel joining the celebration with all of them dead in the next 3 years.


I know what you are trying to say but that's what made this moment even more special. Two guys who everyone doubted and never expected to reach the top close the biggest show of the year in the middle of the ring with a picture that will forever remain in the heart of wrestling fans. I don't think there were any conspiracies regarding this.

I think some of you are taking it too far with conspiracies. I agree about Benoit possibly being set-up and although I understand the theory about Eddie possibly being killed too, I wouldn't go that far into thinking WWE set it up all by themselves. The Benoit tragedy is the only one where I believe in any theories that were not acknowledged by the police. Way too much about the whole thing is off, most people just forgot about it, accepted it as a "double murder-suicide" and decided to close the book by calling Chris a scumbag murderer and nowadays they ignorantly kick the same shit.

It would be amazing if police would reopen the case and find out that Chris was innocent all along. All the disrespect he received for 5 years... most of them will bite their tongues and admit they were wrong while others will live in denial and say "I still think he murdered them".


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Viking Hall said:


> But why would an intruder do it in such an odd way if they were trying to be Benoit? Surely a much easier way of going about it would be to simply send a text message to Chavo saying something along the lines of 'things have gone really bad at home, I need help' not the 'my physical location' stuff. The more I think about it the more it sounds like the words of a madman, I.E. physically I'm in this location but mentally I'm elsewhere.
> 
> Plus, if Chris was killed hours before, what would a killer be doing lounging about sending text messages at the scene of his crime hours later? Especially if he knew the WWE and friends were trying to get in contact with him.


This makes a lot of sense though. Benoit would have known Chavo and his friends knew his address. An outsider would have not. This easily could be the act of an outsider posing as Benoit. 

Initially when the report came out it was said they were all murdered. That changed during that week at the Tuesday ECW I believe.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

This has really got me thinking.. Did they even bother to do research and have a post-humus trial for Benoit where the family lawyer presents on his behalf? Or did they just automatically say "Okay, well, they're dead. He's dead. He's a wrestler and they choked. Righto, he killed them, cased closed guys." or what?


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

LINK said:


> This makes a lot of sense though. Benoit would have known Chavo and his friends knew his address. An outsider would have not. This easily could be the act of an outsider posing as Benoit.
> 
> Initially when the report came out it was said they were all murdered. That changed during that week at the Tuesday ECW I believe.


But we're saying that if it's a murder then it's someone connected to the wrestling business, and anyone in the wrestling business would know that Benoit was incredibly close to the Guerrero family. Also you say an outsider wouldn't know that he and Chavo were close, so why pick Chavo to text? Plus even if that was all coincidental and Chavo just happened to be a random pick it's still an odd thing to text someone if you're trying to come across as Benoit. If it was a case of trying to raise attention to the fact that something was up why not text the whole phonebook instead of just Chavo?

As for the initial reports, for all we know the media may have just got hold of three deaths and foul play was involved and made a seemingly safe assumption.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Godfather- said:


> This has really got me thinking.. Did they even bother to do research and have a post-humus trial for Benoit where the family lawyer presents on his behalf? Or did they just automatically say "Okay, well, they're dead. He's dead. He's a wrestler and they choked. Righto, he killed them, cased closed guys." or what?


No... No they didn't.
That's the really frustrating part of this whole case.
As fans we really wanted a proper investigation but we didn't get which was strange.
The only thing I heard is that Chris's doctor got 10 years in prison.
They were pretty fast in pointing the fingers at Chris.
I mean just one day after this tragedy it was already ruled a double murder-suicide...I mean WTF!!


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

DualShock,

I have always wondered this too. I mean think about it, who was main eventing Wrestlemania 10 in Madison Square Garden. BRET HART versus OWEN HART. Now how much coincidence is that???

I wonder if when Vince drove Stampede out of business if he didn't have a deal with Stu Hart. I mean history can repeat itself but like this? Or maybe Vince just has a business plan where he rewards guys that are great in the ring but really can't keep the crowds coming like Rock or Stone Cold.

I wonder if with Benoit they were going to stage him being murdered and they found out the details of his relationship with Sullivan and didn't want to bury the guy. Just hypothetical of course but still.

I expect though that these are not coincidences. 10 year Owen and Bret then they both are gone for horrible reasons. 20 year Benoit and Eddie then they both are gone for horrible reasons.



DualShock said:


> Having Benoit and Eddie at the end of WrestleMania XX was weird for me anyway.
> I mean you have the 20th anniversary of the biggest show of the year at Madison Square Garden. You have many legendary wrestlers available to end this very special WrestleMania (the 20th edition) like The Rock, Undertaker, Stone Cold, Triple H, Kurt Angle. Brock Lesnar, Shawn Michaels, Goldberg, Mick Foley, Ric Flair, Chris Jericho or Booker T but WWE picked Benoit & Guerrero, two guys where midcarders 2-3 months before with Benoit feuding with A-Train and Eddie teaming with Chavo against Basham Brothers and they became both main eventers at almost the same time and disappeared both from the title picture at almost the same time. The next time when both Benoit and Eddie were planned to win world titles they died before their scheduled matches.
> It just weird to have this 2 guys at the end of the 20-year anniversary of the biggest show in wrestling because they were midcarder 2-3 months before, with both hugging and after that Nancy and Daniel joining the celebration with all of them dead in the next 3 years.





Choke2Death said:


> If this video doesn't convince people now what LINK just posted, you are dumb. Not only is it strange Chris would send out his address, even in distress. Would he really mess up the zip code? I mean its possible with his road travels, but highly unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Viking Hall said:


> But we're saying that if it's a murder then it's someone connected to the wrestling business, and anyone in the wrestling business would know that Benoit was incredibly close to the Guerrero family. Also you say an outsider wouldn't know that he and Chavo were close, so why pick Chavo to text? Plus even if that was all coincidental and Chavo just happened to be a random pick it's still an odd thing to text someone if you're trying to come across as Benoit. If it was a case of trying to raise attention to the fact that something was up why not text the whole phonebook instead of just Chavo?
> 
> As for the initial reports, for all we know the media may have just got hold of three deaths and foul play was involved and made a seemingly safe assumption.


Chances are, if the whole phonebook had been texted, someone would have lived nearby, like the house next to Chris' garden and would have come out to see what's going on and then they would have been caught on their way out. With Chavo and another co-worker, they live far away so the killers are in a safe distance and have more than enough time to get away without bumping into anyone who turns their attention towards Chris' home, or "physical address".

And yeah, it's amazing how fast police came to a conclusion. The way it went, WWE found out that the Benoit family were dead about 2 hours before Raw was going to air, they assumed it was a triple murder so the show changed into a 3 hour Benoit tribute, then midway through the show or a few minutes after it ended, police make an update and say Chris was behind it all. Really? How often do serious crime scenes like this become concluded just a few hours after discovering it?

It's a great thing that more people on forums are starting to question this because the end result came way too fast to believe that the cops did a flawless investigation of it.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

Because there's one thing we're all forgetting. Not a single one of us was at the crime scene, we can only go on what is on the internet, we don't actually know what was and wasn't found. Perhaps if we were we'd know how the Police came to such a simple conclusion.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> This is beginning to piss me off a bit... Seems like everday I learn about more and more clues in the Benoit case, clues that make it that much more mysterious... The beer bottles, now that is odd to me.. If they somehow concluded they were old beer bottles and Benoit maybe had drank them a few days/weeks whatever before the incident, then thats different. But if they seemed to be FRESH and nobody had alcohol in their system, that alone is enough to make a trained professional Detective or cop to go hold on a minute guys... The knife under the bed... Bibles... Even GLOVES near Nancy??? Gloves??? Was no DNA or Prints done with the gloves??? Seriously, you mean to tell me, they found fucking GLOVES/Beer Bottles and did not do any sort of DNA testing with that? What if they had, and Kevin Sullivan was written all over that... This is friggin sad people....


This event has pissed me off for years. All of them. I can accept when people die and it is obviously not suspicious. For example, Johnny Cash and Walter Payton. However, there are so many cases in the world that were open shut that should have been investigated further, like the worthless O.J. trials that were hardly investigated with objectivity. 

Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, John F. Kennedy, Bobby Kennedy, Martin Luther King, Princess Diana and Michael Jackson are all bizarre deaths that people love to put in those stupid tabloids. However, if you really look into these deaths all of them are fishy.

Regardless, this is a wrestling forum. So we should only be talking about wrestling deaths. The three main ones though seem to be connected. You have Owen, Benoit and Eddie. Deaths I don't think are suspicious are Perfect (he was Scott Hall senior basically), Bossman (he gained and lost weight to a heart attack), Andre (drank himself to death), Rude, and pretty much any other wrestler save Test and Bulldogg (these two are iffy).

We have a lot of information in this forum that suggests some suspicious stuff going on.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Viking Hall said:


> Because there's one thing we're all forgetting. Not a single one of us was at the crime scene, we can only go on what is on the internet, we don't actually know what was and wasn't found. Perhaps if we were we'd know how the Police came to such a simple conclusion.


Right but when a crime scene is squeaky clean of DNA or any evidence they can serve justice to people with enough viable data on the internet.

For example, Columbine was tied to the Trenchcoat Mafia through the internet and video tapes. The national media hurt those assholes bad.

Plus you would be hard pressed as a prosecutor to not use the wikipedia thing traced to the IP address. Hell you can sue people on this forum if they pm you everyday saying they will hurt you or that you are a "***". One it is called harrassment and two anything that personally offends you or your reputation is libel.

A lot of detectives solve crimes without ever being at a crime scene though. It is just a matter of finding the right data. For example, if we found a website that had been posted from Kevin Sullivan's IP address or Vince's office that had 'I will do this to Chris at this time.' Then you can bet they would go to prison.

If you have ever been in a car accident that was or wasn't your fault, attorneys and the insurance companies will watch your facebook, twitter or whatever else they can until the case is settled for any statements related to the accident.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Still bewildered to why some people think Eddie's death was suspicious


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Jaksonian224 said:


> Right but when a crime scene is squeaky clean of DNA or any evidence they can serve justice to people with enough viable data on the internet.
> 
> For example, Columbine was tied to the Trenchcoat Mafia through the internet and video tapes. The national media hurt those assholes bad.
> 
> ...


Anything that can convince a jury. As you can see in this thread too the entire situation is shady enough that a lot of people are questioning it. Enough viable data suggesting Sullivan would change things.

That is why I think it is fake though. WWE just goes, well Benoit did it after he held several of their titles and flawlessly performed for years and erases his matches? Yeah if this really happened to Undertaker or Cena, you bet your ass Vince would be at their sides getting their family's a trial.

In fact, that is what makes the Screwjob suspicious too. Bret loyally took a 40% pay cut as all of the wrestlers did (unless they left) after the steroid trial and then signed a 25 year contract. Would Vince really screw Bret? From what I have read they had a great relationship other then Bret not liking the direction of the product. Which was understandable for a traditional guy. 

It seems to me that Vince had a deep respect for the Owen, Benoit, Eddie and Bret type, enough to help them retire or escape their fame. 

I don't know. I just know if it could have happened and if it did and people found out, WWE could be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Viking Hall said:


> Because there's one thing we're all forgetting. Not a single one of us was at the crime scene, we can only go on what is on the internet, we don't actually know what was and wasn't found. Perhaps if we were we'd know how the Police came to such a simple conclusion.


True that, nobody was there that we know of apart from the three dead bodies, but that doesn't mean the police's word is the end all, be all. After all, neither were they there when shit went down. Sure, they have more experience than us, but who's to say they don't have bias when investigating or that there wasn't something fishy going on throughout it all? You shouldn't just dismiss other people's theories because you like to accept things exactly as they are told.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

But if it was someone that had any kind of genuine kind of connection to Benoit or his family then it would be everywhere by now. I'm sorry but Kevin Sullivan certainly doesn't have the kind of pull to be able to get the Police to turn a blind eye and although Vince might be able to at a stretch there's no way someone as savvy as him would have his finger prints anywhere near it anyway. Every minute of the day someone makes some kind of outrageous claim online, some sick joke, just think of how many celebrity death hoax's there are every year, its just the law of averages that one of those comments is going to be nearer the truth than the author ever imagined now and then.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

If you guys really want this case to re-open, I honestly suggest you guys try and forward it to Michael Benoit, Chris' father. I'm sure if you genuinely convinced him if you believe these theories strong enough, he would fight to re-open the case.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> True that, nobody was there that we know of apart from the three dead bodies, but that doesn't mean the police's word is the end all, be all. After all, neither were they there when shit went down. Sure, they have more experience than us, but who's to say they don't have bias when investigating or that there wasn't something fishy going on throughout it all? You shouldn't just dismiss other people's theories because you like to accept things exactly as they are told.


I'm not dismissing other theories mate, I wish I could believe that Benoit didn't do it, but honestly, to me it makes more sense that he did though.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BTNH said:


> If you guys really want this case to re-open, I honestly suggest you guys try and forward it to Michael Benoit, Chris' father. I'm sure if you genuinely convinced him if you believe these theories strong enough, he would fight to re-open the case.


I'm pretty sure that he's aware of all the details so if he felt like he had a convincing enough case then he would have reopened the case.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BTNH said:


> If you guys really want this case to re-open, I honestly suggest you guys try and forward it to Michael Benoit, Chris' father. I'm sure if you genuinely convinced him if you believe these theories strong enough, he would fight to re-open the case.


You got any idea how I can reach out to him? I'm genuinely interested in getting this case reopened and have the police search the other possible theories.



Viking Hall said:


> I'm not dismissing other theories mate, I wish I could believe that Benoit didn't do it, but honestly, to me it makes more sense that he did though.


It's okay, I can see why you would feel that way too, but when the police didn't even listen to the other possibilities that people all over the place were coming out with, I can't say they did a fair job as the biggest problem in it all is that there were no witnesses in sight, unless of course, there were intruders who did the job and are now relaxing on their couch not even bothered about the crimes they have committed and the massive shit they've taken on a man's legacy that he worked blood, sweat & tears for.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

LINK said:


> The weird Owen thing is that he died in Kemper Arena on May 21, 1999. Supposedly, Hunter took his place and his nickname "the Game". On May 23, 2001 Hunter tore his quad close to the 2 year anniversary. Then again in January 7, 2007 when DX was back in Kemper Arena.
> 
> Owen though fought Triple H, before Mania 14 with a broken leg. Goldust pretended to be Triple H and really lost Triple H's European title because DX made fun of Slaughter.
> 
> Basically, when Triple H was in DX he fucked with Owen and one feud was with a torn leg. So if Owen haunts Kemper arena it is weird that Triple H tore his quad there.


this is just weird, i got chills and more chills


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

BTNH said:


> Still bewildered to why some people think Eddie's death was suspicious


I don't get your posts. You keep posting on here like everyone is ridiculous, so you are obviously a skeptic. However, the people posting on here are skeptics as well.

So you are skeptical of skeptics?

Eddie's death is the reason you suggest Benoit went crazy. You also suggested Benoit had brain damage that contributed to this. Although he was diagnosed with dementia and Alzheimers of an 80 year old brain.

However, you disagree with the fact that Benoit went crazy thinking Eddie was killed. Which validates your point? Yet, you just think he was just depressed that his best friend died and that would cause him to murder? 

So you are offering that Benoit was so deeply depressed he murdered his wife and son and then killed himself to meet Eddie in the afterlife. Which is why we are crazy?

I think it is much more logical that if Benoit was nuts. He thought that Eddie was murdered and was paranoid it would happen to him. Therefore, if he really was roid raging and went nuts and killed his wife and son, maybe he did that so violently because of that. 

Regardless, you want to know why Eddie's death was suspicious? 

First, it inspired the new wellness policy in 2006. Second, Guerrero died as a result of acute heart failure due to arteriosclerotic cardiovascular disease that was never diagnosed. This would not be suspicious in itself if he was ever diagnosed. However, considering acute heart failure is able to be faked and Eddie obviously used steroids that could cause ACD the death is conveniently untraceable. Third, Vickie Guerrero claims that Eddie was sick the week before the heart attack while Chavo claims that he was in peak condition training hard daily.

But honestly the only reason Eddie's death is suspicious is the following. That he was Benoit's best friend and they both headlined MSG at Wrestlemania 20 where Nancy and Eddie appeared to congratulate Benoit, when they were never pushed like that before. Plus their friendship was not personally so well known. Now they are both dead and big changes occurred from their deaths. As well as if Benoit had a psychotic stalker in his wife's ex-husband, what worse thing could you do to a man then kill his best friend?


----------



## betfairhornets (Feb 20, 2012)

Some crazy people on here wow so eddie was murdered? Nah he wasnt and the police must of had evidence of some kind to come to a quick theory over what had happened


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Figure4Leglock said:


> this is just weird, i got chills and more chills


Dude read further. Did you know that Smackdown debuted on April 29, 1999 opening with the Blue Blazer defeating Val Venis? The show though was postponed and did not have another episode until August 26, 1999, IN KEMPER ARENA. Also, at Over the Edge (1998) Triple H was pinned by Owen Hart after Owen performed his pedigree on him. STRANGE STUFF.

As far as contacting Chris Benoit's father. I would be on board with that. 

I sincerely feel that even if Sullivan is innocent, there is enough data to put him on trial for this. It isn't right that no one was ever put on trial because Benoit had supposed brain damage anyway.

Even if Chris Benoit was someone I thought could do this murder, I don't see a reason to just not investigate after a week.


Someone posted that Benoit missed the PPV because his wife Nancy was killed 13 hours before anyone knew from Stamford, Connecticutt.

Benoit supposedly texted the wrong zip code and oddly his address to only a few people that he knew were no where near him and not his entire address book.

These texts possibly took place after his official time of death.

Kevin Sullivan has more of a motive to kill Benoit and his family then Benoit himself would.

The death of Sherri Martel or 'Sensational Sherri' in the same month and her connections with Kevin Sullivan are again far past coincidence.

All three victims were supposedly strangled. In most criminal profile cases, strangulation is motivated by Rape, Sexual Jealousy or Personal Rivalry. Usually strangulation is intra-family (Nancy & Chris or Nancy & Sullivan, all at one point were family). Also it is rare that a man psychotic or not kill a child. Women are more likely to kill adults if they have a personality disorder and children if they are psychotic. 
Suggesting that if Benoit strangled his wife and child then, would be breaking common motives and breaking the rarity of a man killing a child this way. 
Suggesting Nancy strangled Daniel because of psychosis and Benoit strangled her and then himself if more plausible but still unlikely motive for the kind of killing. 
Suggesting Sullivan strangled Nancy and Daniel in front of Benoit out of sexual jealousy and personal rivalry and then forced Benoit to strangle himself is chillingly the most plausible motive.
.

The knife under Daniel's bed and the internet search regarding 'raising someone from the dead with the knife in reference to Elijah (who Benoit last fought)", the bible surrounding the bodies, the bible containing a brief suicide note and the strangulation themselves suggest some kind of attempt at a religious or occult practice.

The visit to the doctor where Benoit was cleared and diagnosed as fine prior to the death of Nancy. Plus why was Benoit at home before the Live Smackdown?

The time period of the murders. From Friday until Monday no one knew. The length of time might be tied to the motive of making this family suffer. It also could could be a time frame to cover up the scene by Benoit or someone else. However, if Benoit really committed these crimes and missed live events, wouldn't he have taken less time? Wouldn't you suspect that in such a mental condition he would have just done it and left for Houston like the person suggested? Why didn't he?

Why was his father so easily convinced? Was the murder suicide a cover up story for Benoit to escape his fame? Or maybe a cover up so the murderer would be comfortable while police investigated further? His father being willing to accept this is the one piece of evidence that makes me really wonder.

It is completely insane that this was closed so quickly though, if nothing else.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

There's nothing that'll convince him to try to get the case re-opened than a bunch of guys off of the Internet who believe Owen Hart is still alive and Eddie was murdered.

Honest.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Although I do agree the case was closed a bit too quickly...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

^ Thank you, LINK. Together, we should be able to create enough bullet-points countering the notion that Chris killed his family and then put it together and send it to the right person. Whether it's Chris' father or the Atlanta police department. It's really worth looking into because no matter what, if there's anything realistic that suggests against the official conclusion, it should be analyzed and researched.

And to the poster above, I don't really have any theories on Eddie or Owen. I accept them for what they are although I could see why someone could believe that Eddie was killed. But with Benoit, it's a whole different story.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

But this is what I'm saying. There must be something that isn't on public record that makes it a cut and shut case. Benoit, although a celebrity isn't a high profile enough person to warrant a massive cover up. It's not like he was some world leader or a terrorist or whatever, he was a professional Wrestler. Perhaps there is something that is just too disturbing for public record but is the proof that you're all looking for.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Viking Hall said:


> But this is what I'm saying. There must be something that isn't on public record that makes it a cut and shut case. Benoit, although a celebrity isn't a high profile enough person to warrant a massive cover up. It's not like he was some world leader or a terrorist or whatever, he was a professional Wrestler. Perhaps there is something that is just too disturbing for public record but is the proof that you're all looking for.


To be honest with you, I don't think it can get any more "disturbing" or worse for Chris. If they could publish their personal phone calls to the public, I don't think there's anything else hidden.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

I want to clear something up as well.

Just because I post something doesn't mean I one hundred percent believe what I am saying. A lot of the time I play a part to get more information or expose flaws in logic.

The one thing in this thread that is undeniable, is that WWE benefited from screwing Bret and Owen's death. That I am 100% sure on. I also am fairly certain that Owen wanted to fake his death and the Blazer gimmick was a way to go out.

Another is that Benoit killing his wife and son the way he did is at best questionable with the motive presented. I don't believe he did it. I never will until someone actually prove's it. That's my skeptical nature.

On a more personal political feeling note. JFK was not killed by Lee Harvey Oswald, guaranteed. I am not going into the details but it was a group of people at best.

September 11, 2001 may or may not have been committed by Osama Bin Laden, but Bush used it as an attempt to start a world war over Christianity versus Islam either way. It was not about oil as we get most of ours from Canada and it was not about WMD's. It was over religion. It also tanked our economy along with other false believes in right wing negativity.

Columbine was caused by people that treat others like shit, as here on the forum not video games or music. It would be nice if people would realize that positiveness and respect go along way.

UFO'S are real, they just aren't ET aliens. But ET aliens are probably real too, they just won't ever show themselves until people are less stupid or unless they agree with Stephen Hawkins and torch us like the colonists did to Native Americans.

ROCKY is a movie. That's all and most of them are bad at that.

The Illuminati doesn't exist. A group of powerful and rich people do that influence things and they may be occultists but the Illuminati is a cover up at best.

Decemeber 21, 2012 is not the end of the world. Something big will happen like a World War 3, nanobots that embed in our brains like pcs, cancer/aids will be solved, but whatever happens won't be as cool as the planets aligning as they only do every 5000 years or whatever. Check out the sun on June 5-6 too as the transit of Venus will occur, a rare thing.

Lol.........tangents. As an old friend used to say "PANGEA CUZ!"


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Viking Hall said:


> But this is what I'm saying. There must be something that isn't on public record that makes it a cut and shut case. Benoit, although a celebrity isn't a high profile enough person to warrant a massive cover up. It's not like he was some world leader or a terrorist or whatever, he was a professional Wrestler. Perhaps there is something that is just too disturbing for public record but is the proof that you're all looking for.


I can respect this view point. 

I do disagree though. No massive coverup was ever needed. I think it really couldn't be worse for Chris and his family though. 

What I would like to ask you though is what are you speculating at? Like what would this piece of evidence that is too disturbing be?

I mean I have considered this. I just don't think anything could be worse then what we have seen. Did he have a shrine to Eddie? I hate that everything is always so secretive.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

I also respect his point, but IMO iuts the wrong point.. Doesnt need to be a big high profile guy for it to be covered up. Were talkin about Vince/WWE wanting to get it closed and over with ASAP so anything negative wouldnt come out about WWE/Vince, etc. Im sure Vince was aware that steroid usage/abuse may come into play after he found out it was said to be murder/suicide, and I bet he couldnt friggin wait to get it closed and move on and erase the man completely from his company. Which is WRONG and Selfish and just plain shitty, by the way... But im talking about Vince and the WWE trying and succeeding in getting it closed, not anyone else or any other company or the Govt/police or anything. Money Talks and Vince has money. 

Oh I would LOVE to get enough together and enough people together to write or sign something to send to his father. I dont know about the police, unless it ended up in the hands of the right person it'd probably be disgaurded. 

Plus, who's to say Vince didnt settle something with Benoit's father to let it just die down..? Now I know Benoits dad is probably not the type to take a check in return for letting his son's case be closed, but you just never know. Maybe he didnt even have a SAY in it being closed, maybe he was force fed enough brain damage bullshit to BELIEVE that was the cause... But id be willing to bet you folks money that if enough was put together and brought to his attention, he would question this shit differently and maybe end up finding his son some JUSTICE!!!!! I respect everyone's opinion though but I'd just love to get some legit answers.


----------



## Viking Hall (May 22, 2011)

Jaksonian224 said:


> I can respect this view point.
> 
> I do disagree though. No massive coverup was ever needed. I think it really couldn't be worse for Chris and his family though.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't like to speculate tbh because that's all it would be and to make it public would be highly disrespectful to everyone involved.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

You want something creepy (in terms of tasteless execution done by wrestling organization)? How about this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemper_Arena#1999_death_of_WWF_performer_Owen_Hart_and_aftermath 

Read the 2nd paragraph and don't tell me that's not disrespectful and downright disgusting.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Stone Cold 666 said:


> You want something creepy (in terms of tasteless execution done by wrestling organization)? How about this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kemper_Arena#1999_death_of_WWF_performer_Owen_Hart_and_aftermath
> 
> Read the 2nd paragraph and don't tell me that's not disrespectful and downright disgusting.


That is just sick. I remember that now. No wonder I feel it's fake how wrong.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

Also here's the video proof of just how low WCW went: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lhge_vf99U. Skip to 2:49:09


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

Dear God that is just sick.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Pretty poor form by WCW, but no worse than WWF continuing the show after Owen's death or saying Eddie's in hell for example.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> A lot of people are saying that this is the ghost of Owen haunting the WWE.
> Now I have a much more logical theory that most of you will agree on.
> 
> Around 55seconds Gene Snitsky is about to say his lines when a bag from behind him drops and reveals an image of Owen hart face. Gene then says "it wasn't my fault"
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
So no one finds this theory interesting?
IMO this is honestly more than just a coincidence!


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> So no one finds this theory interesting?
> IMO this is honestly more than just a coincidence!


I guess it's slightly interesting, but it's not plausible in the slightest. This is real life, not some b grade x files show.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Doesn't seem that creepy to me. One guy getting an injury in the same arena is just a coincidence. I'm sure that's similar in several other cases too. You're also stretching it by including the injury in San Jose. . . on a totally different day.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

There was this video on youtube where former wrestler Billy Jack Haynes accusses Vince Mcmahon of killing Benoit, But has since been removed.

I can't remember what he said because I watched it quite a while ago but it had something to do with vince having some sort of relationship with Nancy.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

This video further claims our theories on the tragedy.






Here we have his neighbours saying that Chris's was always nice, respectful, never had a temper and loved his family with all his heart. So they also found it very strange that he would do something like this.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Of course, Kevin Sullivan murdered Eddie Guerrero AND Chris Benoit. And lololol at Owen Hart's face in the Gene Snitsky thing.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> This video further claims our theories on the tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but seriously, who says bad things about people that have just died? If John Cena (or any other Superstar for that matter) died tomorrow, everyone on here would be saying nice things about him.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

You guys have heard about the movie "Crossface" being made about the murders and stuff, right? I think it sounds like a good movie idea, but if he really didn't commit the muders then it's completely unfair on the Benoit name.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

You want creepy? Here's something creepy, skip to about 11:55:






Lololol she's now in the WWE as Brodus Clay's dancer because of her booty.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Jaksonian224 said:


> I don't get your posts. You keep posting on here like everyone is ridiculous, so you are obviously a skeptic. However, the people posting on here are skeptics as well.
> 
> So you are skeptical of skeptics?
> 
> ...


Firstly, apologies for my post disregarding your Eddie comment. However on to this.

I don't disagree with the fact that Chris may have thought Eddie was killed, but there is simply no evidence to suggest this. Chris wrote to Eddie in his diary, there is no evidence in his diary to suggest he thought Eddie was killed and he was next. Secondly, my afterlife theory has more weight to it, in my opinion than the feelings that Chris thought Eddie was murdered. He was severely depressed, he became notably more religious and was lonely after Guerrero died. He placed bibles next to the body. He clearly states in his own diary "I will be with you soon." That pretty much says it all. If you ask me, he was obsessed with his religion and afterlife and in his braindamaged, depressed mind felt it would have been the kindest option to take his family with him to rejoice with Eddie.

To answer your suspicious claims:

One of your top guys has just died from massive heart failure. The only logical thing is to introduce the policy, but by God why it wasn't implamented earlier is damn near criminal.

I don't understand how the disease can be faked? Elaborate. Also is it known he had used steroids recently when he died? I believe the only thing in his system was pain killers. The doctors said he had enlarged organs due to previous alcohol and a "history of steroid abuse" not that he had recently used them.

Of course Eddie was in the peak physical condition, just look at him before he died. However Chavo saw him what, twice that week? Vickie was with him more and said he was exhausted. If you are working out like a machine every day, but also suffering from undiagnosed heart disease of course you're going to be dangerously exhausted. However the key thing to remember here is Kurt Angle's interview. Yeah he talks a lot, but it isn't right to dismiss it. He said that Eddie had been unwell for a while and had no clue what was wrong. One day he would be tired and pale, white as a ghost, then the next full of colour and life. Now it would be interesting if anyone agrees with me, but looking back, it DOES make sense. Look at videos a few months before Eddie passed. In my humble opinion, he looks notably more paler and has no life in his eyes, when compared to him in 2003 for example.


----------



## hamp69 (Mar 8, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> You want creepy? Here's something creepy, skip to about 11:55:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL of all the people they hire the one whos favorite match of all time was an Alicia Fox match


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> I also respect his point, but IMO iuts the wrong point.. Doesnt need to be a big high profile guy for it to be covered up. Were talkin about Vince/WWE wanting to get it closed and over with ASAP so anything negative wouldnt come out about WWE/Vince, etc. Im sure Vince was aware that steroid usage/abuse may come into play after he found out it was said to be murder/suicide, and I bet he couldnt friggin wait to get it closed and move on and erase the man completely from his company. Which is WRONG and Selfish and just plain shitty, by the way... But im talking about Vince and the WWE trying and succeeding in getting it closed, not anyone else or any other company or the Govt/police or anything. Money Talks and Vince has money.
> 
> Oh I would LOVE to get enough together and enough people together to write or sign something to send to his father. I dont know about the police, unless it ended up in the hands of the right person it'd probably be disgaurded.
> 
> Plus, who's to say Vince didnt settle something with Benoit's father to let it just die down..? Now I know Benoits dad is probably not the type to take a check in return for letting his son's case be closed, but you just never know. Maybe he didnt even have a SAY in it being closed, maybe he was force fed enough brain damage bullshit to BELIEVE that was the cause... But id be willing to bet you folks money that if enough was put together and brought to his attention, he would question this shit differently and maybe end up finding his son some JUSTICE!!!!! I respect everyone's opinion though but I'd just love to get some legit answers.


I'm pretty sure Michael would accept anything that would up his son's reputation if brought to attention by fans and other people who suspect something or somebody. I just need to find out how I can reach out to Mr. Benoit and before I do that, I would like to form a gang of bullet-points as to why Chris might be innocent together with LINK, Kane-fan and anyone else who has theories that support Chris' innocence. Putting them together, then showing them to police should give them a few busy days to investigate more on the case.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds good to me man, how can we do this? Ive got a pretty good idea of the biggest part of the facts/findings, etc, but do you want us to state them here in like a post, and include all the links we can find that support these findings/facts/? 

Just asking first cause I dont wanna type it all out and search links and then figure out I need to like write it somewhere else and maybe email it to you?? Or do you want us to try and help to figure out how to get in contact with him? Maybe we could get some kind of email/contact address and get things wrote up, and email them to one of us who emails or sends to whatever way we find to contact him... Or is it gonna be like a petition or ??


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

You know what's creepy? The fact that a bunch of rejects on an Internet Wrestling forum are actually dicussing contacting Benoit's father and remind him of the murders his son commited that he has probably spent the last 5 years trying to forget about. You guys are fucking idiots.

But seriously, try to contact the police about all of your "investagative theories" because they don't have an entire homicide squad that GETS PAID TO CLOSE CASES LIKE THESE FOR A LIVING. They don't sit on the internet discussing theories that have absolutely no evidence that isn't circumstantial. They were actually there, at the crime scene, 5 years ago when all this shit went down. Obviously there was enough evidence there to close the case without any more questions having to be asked. Now someone prove to me that they didn't consider all of these theories and put them to rest. How do you know? Because you didn't read a report somewhere on the internet saying they did?

Ah, yeah, I forgot, apparently every detective in the world reports directly to all of you jabroni's and that's how you know they aren't doing their job, because I also forgot that in your fantasy life you are the worlds leading homicide detective.

Some of your evidence that you are anxious to send to Benoit's father, by the way, is completely mental.

Neighbors said he was a good guy and didn't expect this? Oh, great, I'm sure those neighbors barely knew Benoit and just wanted 5 minute of fame on TV. I'm not personally close with my neighbors, and Benoit doesn't seem like a very social guy. But regardless, there are quite a few serial killers in the past that were described as "great guys" even during the time they were active as serial killers. The fact that Nancy Benoit tried to divorce Chris in 2003 due to domestic abuse and him having an affair proves he wasn't a "great guy"

The wikipedia edit 14 hours before the murders were discovered. Creepy? Yes, but not important. The person that did the edit was questioned by federal investigators, not Atlanta police. So now for the theory that this is all a conspiracy to have any merit you have to assume that the federal government is involved in the coverup of a wrestler's murder. Yeah, pretty unlikely.
It was merely a random internet nerd who read on the dirtsheets that Benoit would be missing Vengeance, and decided to take it a step further and say his wife died. How many times has a celebrities wikipedia page been edited to say they falsely died? A billion monkeys pounding away on a billion keyboards every day for a year will eventually write something intelligent.

Text messages sent after his death? No. The text messages were RECEIVED on Sunday morning, but sent on Saturday night. End of story.

Sherri Martel overdosed that same month? Okay...great, another semi famous person that OD'd on drugs, irrelevant.

Benoit strangled his family, which is uncommon according to criminal profilers. You know what all criminal profiles have in common? They are absolute bullshit. Crimes are rarely pre-meditated, meaning that they occur at any instant with the most efficient means the killer has available to him. You can't profile shit like that. Yes, what Chris Benoit did seems pre-meditated, but you can't profile the fact that strangulation is more common in case A and not case B when every crime is completely different. If there was a set pattern for what crimes occur where, when, and how then being a detective would be a hell of a lot easier. Unfortunately that is nowhere near the case, and when a detective gets to a crime scene he doesn't assume "Cause of death: Strangulation? Okay, every male suspect is free to go." because anyone with half a brain knows that study is complete bullshit.

The fact that he tried to "ressurect" his son...
The fact that he tried to ressurect his son proves he was completely fucking mental over the course of these 2 days, and is further proof that he did it not knowing what was actually happening.

His doctor diagnosed him with a clean bill of health. Well, way to go Chris. Was this doctor a neurosurgeon? Did this doctor do anything besides take Benoit's temperature, give him a physical and check his blood pressure? Nope. Probably not. It's hard to diagnose for brain damage when your just a family physician in a small town.


I really hope all of you smarten up before you move out of your parents basement.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

No harm in being openminded


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

EraOfAwesome, stop being such a fucking buzz-kill. If you don't like our plan to reopen the case, you can just ignore it and let us do what we want in peace. Just because you have your own theories to explain the plotholes, doesn't mean you are automatically correct. It's like it's a crime to go against what the police claim because they are oh-so-perfect and we are some low-lives who can never do any right.

And Kanefan, I'd use PM for this whole thing. You can shoot me a PM with whatever you got and I'll put it together with my own plotholes on this case. But yes, I would wanna find out how to contact his father, though that can come a bit later.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

BTNH said:


> Firstly, apologies for my post disregarding your Eddie comment. However on to this.
> 
> I don't disagree with the fact that Chris may have thought Eddie was killed, but there is simply no evidence to suggest this. Chris wrote to Eddie in his diary, there is no evidence in his diary to suggest he thought Eddie was killed and he was next. Secondly, my afterlife theory has more weight to it, in my opinion than the feelings that Chris thought Eddie was murdered. He was severely depressed, he became notably more religious and was lonely after Guerrero died. He placed bibles next to the body. He clearly states in his own diary "I will be with you soon." That pretty much says it all. If you ask me, he was obsessed with his religion and afterlife and in his braindamaged, depressed mind felt it would have been the kindest option to take his family with him to rejoice with Eddie.
> 
> ...


I am going to look at what you are saying point by point. I am in no way claiming you are bold faced wrong but I do think your argument has a lot of holes that you aren't addressing.

I don't disagree with the fact that Chris may have thought Eddie was killed, but there is simply no evidence to suggest this.

So Chris may have thought Eddie was murdered. What do you mean there was no evidence that Chris thought this way? Benoit was reported to be paranoid about someone. His best friend had died at the high point of his career about to win a championship. Benoit was about to win the ECW championship, just as Eddie. This is relative information. 

Chris wrote to Eddie in his diary, there is no evidence in his diary to suggest he thought Eddie was killed and he was next.

Alright well if you really believe a forty year old wrestler that was capable of killing his wife and kid, kept a diary. Where is it? Let me see this supposed lack of evidence. Let me see where he misses Eddie. If you can't then it isn't evidence either its hear say.

Secondly, my afterlife theory has more weight to it, in my opinion than the feelings that Chris thought Eddie was murdered. He was severely depressed, he became notably more religious and was lonely after Guerrero died. He placed bibles next to the body. He clearly states in his own diary "I will be with you soon."

Alright in your opinion the theory that Chris violently killed his wife and child and then himself to see Eddie in the afterlife because he had a demented Alzheimer 80 year old man brain has more weight. In becoming religious and severely depressed, which neither has any evidence to being true other then the crime scene or statements by WWE employees, he murders his family violently and then puts bibles by their bodies hoping that after he murders his family and kills himself, he will ascend to heaven. Sure that is something that someone crazy would do. However, it is not something that an Alzheimer/demented mind or someone depressed would be capable of doing. The only thing that explains this is roid rage but even still someone would need to be either provoked or think that he was being wronged to murder someone.

That pretty much says it all. If you ask me, he was obsessed with his religion and afterlife and in his braindamaged, depressed mind felt it would have been the kindest option to take his family with him to rejoice with Eddie.

This statement is just absolutely repulsive. For that kind of psychosis to be undiagnosed when he is constantly in the spotlight is just ridiculous. For him to be religious and do this, is ridiculous. For him to be depressed and do this, is ridiculous. His brain damage was dementia, in this condition he would forget things, not have delusions. 

Let's look at this deeper though. In Benoit's mind "it would have been the kindest option to take his family with him to rejoice with Eddie." He strangled them! That is being kind? That is him being angry. Which means he wasn't thinking about anything but himself. If you really want to push this religious afterlife thing then I would go with that he found Nancy strangling Daniel. So he punished her and then himself. For him to just come home and snap like this doesn't happen in the real world. Something provoked him. He didn't plan for months to reunite his family and himself with his dead friend. If he was demented and took steroids then sure he could have been this violent and then had remorse in placing the bibles.


One of your top guys has just died from massive heart failure. The only logical thing is to introduce the policy, but by God why it wasn't implamented earlier is damn near criminal.

I only disagree that it is the only logical thing. Everything else is true.

I don't understand how the disease can be faked? Elaborate. Also is it known he had used steroids recently when he died? I believe the only thing in his system was pain killers. The doctors said he had enlarged organs due to previous alcohol and a "history of steroid abuse" not that he had recently used them.

Taking too many painkillers or taking them in too many consecutive days can cause heart failure, stop breathing and all sorts of issues. However, there are drugs that induce heart failure that cannot be traced or appear as painkillers. This is definitely possible and a famed tactic of certain covert agencies and the military. Although painkillers alone can cause heart failure. Enlarged organs are something that can be from alcohol or painkillers. 

As an outsider though, if you had the intention of harming a professional wrestler it would be the most intelligent thing to induce heart failure because it will be blamed on steroids or some other crock. However, I will concede this point because I don't know. It definitely is undeniably possible though.

Of course Eddie was in the peak physical condition, just look at him before he died. However Chavo saw him what, twice that week? Vickie was with him more and said he was exhausted. If you are working out like a machine every day, but also suffering from undiagnosed heart disease of course you're going to be dangerously exhausted. However the key thing to remember here is Kurt Angle's interview. Yeah he talks a lot, but it isn't right to dismiss it. He said that Eddie had been unwell for a while and had no clue what was wrong. One day he would be tired and pale, white as a ghost, then the next full of colour and life. Now it would be interesting if anyone agrees with me, but looking back, it DOES make sense. Look at videos a few months before Eddie passed. In my humble opinion, he looks notably more paler and has no life in his eyes, when compared to him in 2003 for example.

The key in this paragraph is that he had an undiagnosed heart disease. With his status and money that's absurd. It was diagnosed. I have questions though, like how do you always fill in these blanks with what you think is convenient? Do you really know Vickie was around him more? The wrestling business is on the road. I also think that what Kurt or Chavo say is irrelevant now that I think about it. They were WWE employees, they had contracts with WWE to say what they are told.

I understand your skepticism. Have you heard of the term Occum's Razor though? The simplest answer is always the most likely. 

If your answer is the simplest then Chris went crazy after Eddie randomly died. He never thought Eddie was killed he just missed him so much he turned to religion. Which as time passed with his brain damaged mind made him strangle his wife and child, so all of them could see Eddie again.

If these were real events though the simplest answer is Eddie died suspiciously or suddenly. Benoit didn't know how to handle it, which may have strained his relationship with his wife. Nancy may have cheated or been harming their son and Benoit caught her. After a crime of passion he tried to regenerate his son and couldn't so he set the bibles around and gave up.

Another possible theory is Eddie's death may or may not have been a murder by Kevin Sullivan. After Sullivan watched Benoit rising to another Championship run not affected after stealing his wife, Sullivan couldn't take it anymore. When Benoit was on the phone with Chavo, Sullivan broke in and held Benoit hostage and cut the phone lines. Sullivan may have strangled Nancy and Daniel or had Benoit do it and then himself.

I think another answer is that all this was faked as a retirement for both men because they were diagnosed with medical issues. Which would allow them to collect disability on top of WWE money after having one more big event.

The reality is no one knows. But the current theory seems bizarre.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> EraOfAwesome, stop being such a fucking buzz-kill. If you don't like our plan to reopen the case, you can just ignore it and let us do what we want in peace. Just because you have your own theories to explain the plotholes, doesn't mean you are automatically correct. It's like it's a crime to go against what the police claim because they are oh-so-perfect and we are some low-lives who can never do any right.
> 
> And Kanefan, I'd use PM for this whole thing. You can shoot me a PM with whatever you got and I'll put it together with my own plotholes on this case. But yes, I would wanna find out how to contact his father, though that can come a bit later.


Dude is still mad because of another thread. Best to just ignore him. Mods should start paying attention to him though for real. Opinions are one thing but he keeps making threats and calling people names for disagreeing.

Anyway though I am completely willing to make some bullet points. We can do PM's too but I think if anyone takes the time to read this thread you should go ahead and post on here. 

Just post if you agree and if you find anything interesting and want to be involved. 

If not seriously stop posting on a thread you don't agree on unless you can be like BTNH and be respectful. 

Seriously, anyone can waste time harassing people. Its not real hard. It doesn't make you right to come up with insults. Most of what people insult you with are their own insecurities anyway.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> You know what's creepy? The fact that a bunch of rejects on an Internet Wrestling forum are actually dicussing contacting Benoit's father and remind him of the murders his son commited that he has probably spent the last 5 years trying to forget about. You guys are fucking idiots.
> 
> But seriously, try to contact the police about all of your "investagative theories" because they don't have an entire homicide squad that GETS PAID TO CLOSE CASES LIKE THESE FOR A LIVING. They don't sit on the internet discussing theories that have absolutely no evidence that isn't circumstantial. They were actually there, at the crime scene, 5 years ago when all this shit went down. Obviously there was enough evidence there to close the case without any more questions having to be asked. Now someone prove to me that they didn't consider all of these theories and put them to rest. How do you know? Because you didn't read a report somewhere on the internet saying they did?
> 
> ...


Alright this has at least 4 flames in it. On top of the flaming you did in the Unofficial Champion thread. 



EraOfAwesome; said:


> "Obviously you are not only stupid but incapable of comprehensive reading, look one post above this tard fest of a post you just made."





EraOfAwesome; said:


> "How are you two this fucking stupid?"





EraOfAwesome; said:


> ...
> 
> READ THE FUCKING THREAD...
> 
> ...





EraOfAwesome; said:


> So you're saying that because a wrestler he likes held a belt he automatically HAS to love that belt design? Are you actually that stupid?


There are so many I am just done. If you disagree fine but you have anger problems.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Jaksonian224; said:


> I understand your skepticism. Have you heard of the term Occum's Razor though? The simplest answer is always the most likely.
> 
> If your answer is the simplest then Chris went crazy after Eddie randomly died. He never thought Eddie was killed he just missed him so much he turned to religion. Which as time passed with his brain damaged mind made him strangle his wife and child, so all of them could see Eddie again.
> 
> ...


These are interesting points. I can't say I think BTNH is wrong though. I think all four are pretty plausible.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

You can always just use the report function which I might use if I see him disturbing the peace for no reason at all, and I know what you mean. It's not the first time he's come to make fun of a post or thread related to you.

Speaking of bullet points, that's the best way to get it across. I'll start with some and you can fill it on.


 On the night he supposedly killed Nancy, Chris was seen in his doctor's office behaving perfectly normal and even being friendly and smiling to fans.
 When the police found out about the bodies, there were empty beer bottles spotted but neither Chris nor Nancy or even Daniel had any alcohol in their body.
 Chris was said to have been paranoid ever since his friend, Eddie Guerrero, passed away. What could be the cause of it? Maybe somebody was out to get him and they happen to be his murderer.
 Daniel was found on his bed and an unused knife was discovered under it. The computer at home was looked through and a history of search revealed a visit to wikipedia regarding a prophet named Elijah, who could raise a boy from the dead by doing things the exact way Daniel was discovered. (Placed on his bed with a knife underneath) If Chris had just killed his son, why would he try to resurrect him right after? 
 14 hours prior to the discoveries of the bodies, somebody with an IP address from Connecticut wrote in Chris Benoit's wikipedia page that he missed the _Vengeance_ pay-per-view due to his wife, Nancy's death. The tragedy was still unknown to the public, so how could somebody from Connecticut know about it? Saying it's a "coincidence" should not let you get away with this.
 A prime suspect in this case amongst people who question the police investigation is former pro wrestler, Kevin Sullivan. He claimed to be a satanist in person as well as in his pro-wrestling gimmick. Satanists live for revenge and Kevin has a bad history with Chris Benoit. In 1997, after a storyline pairing between Chris Benoit and Kevin's then-wife, Nancy, it turned out to become real when Nancy divorced Kevin to marry Chris. Since then, Kevin blamed Chris for his "downfall" and at one point, claimed that he was going to kill Benoit.
 Brain damage is claimed to be the motive behind Chris Benoit killing his wife and son before hanging himself. But how exactly can brain damage or an Alzheimer's disease-like shaped brain cause somebody to behave so violently? The casualties from these diseases is mainly memory loss. On top of that, Chris was seen wrestling in fine form less than a week before the murders in his final match on ECW against Elijah Burke.
 The original investigation stated that Nancy was strangled on Friday 22/6/2007, Daniel was choked out on Saturday while Chris committed suicide some times later on the same day. But there were text messages sent to two co-workers, including former WWE employee, Chavo Guerrero. They were sent from both Chris and Nancy's phones and their send-date was around 4 AM on Sunday 24/6/07. If Chris was dead in Saturday, how could he have sent those texts?
 In the text messages, most of them give away the sender's "physical location" and another claims that the dogs inside the Benoit house are kept safely inside the enclosed pool area. This sounds like somebody begging for the police and Chris' co-workers to be alerted of the situation. Yet, the address sent is 30215 which is wrong as the exact address on Chris Benoit's house is 30214, as seen on the DA file regarding steroids sent to the home. 30215 is the address that you are brought to automatically on google maps/earth when searching Benoit's real address. If Chris needed validation, he would have rather checked the address on the steroids packages, right? Using google maps sounds like the work of somebody who is there for a short while and looking to leave as fast as possible while alerting others far away to check things out. Another error is the fact that two Rottweilers were actually let loose in the garden of the Benoit house and guarding the door when police arrived. 

That's just the beginning of all the questions, you can fill in more theories as we advance.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

The Benoit thing is really interesting.. It really is sad if Benoit is innocent and has been taken out of the history. Hopefully somewhere someone is still investigating this case and we just don't know about it.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

The only bullet points I can really add are details on criminal profiling.

For example, for a man to strangle his wife is unfortunately not so strange. For a man to strangle a child though is extremely rare. Also the motives for strangulation are usually a rape, sexual jealousy or personal rivalry, which I really don't see here.

Here are the steps in a Criminal Profile:
1)Profiling Inputs- This includes photographs of the crime scene, comprehensive background check, autopsy, other forensic exams of the crime, or any other relevant information that establishes an accurate picture of the crime.

2)Decision Process Model- Involves arranging all of the gathered material in a logical and coherent pattern. Establishing the number of victims involved.

3)Crime Assessment- Involves the reconstruction of the sequence of events and the specific behaviors of both the victim and perpetrator. This can really help the analyst in establishing the "role" of the perpetrator and the victim.

4)Criminal Profile- The process of providing a list of background, physical, and behavioral characteristics of the perpetrator. Identifies how to identify and apprehend the perpetrator.

5)Investigation- Involves providing the actual profile to requesting agencies which incorporate it into their investigation.

6)Apprehension- The purpose to cross check the profile produced with the characteristics of the offender once they are apprehended.


More to come.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

If we do this let's do it right. No subjectivity. Just gather facts as you are able from reliable sources.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jaksonian224 said:


> If we do this let's do it right. No subjectivity. Just gather facts as you are able from reliable sources.


Exactly. This thread needs to be closed. I'm not against thinking up different scenarios and getting into strange topics and having a deep conversation but at this point Link is just trying to keep the thread bumped. It's getting ridiculous now.

Watching a video on Youtube made 10 hours after they announced Benoit murdered his family and commited suicide all over the news channels, which was about how there was a lack of evidence and about how to question Kevin Sullivan doesn't make it true 5 years later when all this speculation was squashed within the following days and weeks.

Can a video or news article/story be false by being outdated? Yes and the stuff your all reading up on is exactly that.

If I report something that is obviously fake but has some sort of truth in a conspiracy manner that doesn't make it true if somebody disproves by logically looking at the facts just 2 minutes later.

So you can put all the stories you want on the net about conspiracies and what not but if you never look at all the facts and know the shit from the inside out your simply choosing to believe something that is obviously fake to get attention to fellow whackadoos.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Exactly. This thread needs to be closed. I'm not against thinking up different scenarios and getting into strange topics and having a deep conversation but at this point Link is just trying to keep the thread bumped. It's getting ridiculous now.
> 
> Watching a video on Youtube made 10 hours after they announced Benoit murdered his family and commited suicide all over the news channels, which was about how there was a lack of evidence and about how to question Kevin Sullivan doesn't make it true 5 years later when all this speculation was squashed within the following days and weeks.
> 
> ...


It doesn't hurt to try, though. I mean Kevin Sullivan was suspected by Johnny Lee Clary and that story was written up two days after the bodies were discovered yet the cops never ever bothered questioning Kevin about anything. You shouldn't just say "Whatever, the cops are right and must have inside proof that they wont publish" without being sure. When there are no doubts, that's when you can be sure and forget about conspiracies.

For instance, with JFK the question is not HOW he was killed but WHO was he killed by. We all know he got shot while driving in a car but we don't know where the bullet came. Here, ridiculous conspiracy theories about JFK shooting himself or having a heart failure in the car are thrown out of the door. Here, we are 100% sure JFK was shot and there's even video proof so we can't doubt the way it happened. With Benoit, we don't know for sure what happened. Even police are speculating because there were no witnesses in sight. When somebody is suspected and the reasons are realistic - which in Kevin's case ARE, whether it dates back to something happening ten years before or the week before is irrelevant - which means he needs to be asked about this.


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Exactly. This thread needs to be closed. I'm not against thinking up different scenarios and getting into strange topics and having a deep conversation but at this point Link is just trying to keep the thread bumped. It's getting ridiculous now.
> 
> Watching a video on Youtube made 10 hours after they announced Benoit murdered his family and commited suicide all over the news channels, which was about how there was a lack of evidence and about how to question Kevin Sullivan doesn't make it true 5 years later when all this speculation was squashed within the following days and weeks.
> 
> ...


Close it then. 

I am not the one bumping this thread though. I also am being completely hypothetical at the expense of being harassed because not everything is a conspiracy theory.

As far as in the red these statements are false. Nothing I have reported were half truths or conspiracies. I can call what you say a "subjective theory" it doesn't mean you are regarding facts or being subjective it just means you disagree.

I said Triple H injured his quad in 07' in Kemper where Owen died. HE DID.

I've said that Owen beat Val Venis in the very first Smackdown which was a one episode thing until they returned to Kemper Arena to start the show again on August 26, 1999. WHICH HAPPENED.

I've pointed out that strangulation isn't normal for a man to do to his wife without motive. TRUE FACT.

I pointed out the 9-7-97 PPV Ground Zero. WHICH IS REAL.

I don't go around calling people stupid or whackadoos or whatever your excuses for being insecure, abusive and harassing, instead of actually consider what another human being thinks.

As far as I am concerned, I haven't broken any rules. I started a thread that people were legitimately interested in or hated. If you don't like me or what I have to say, I don't care. I'm not trampling on free speech as you are or ignoring FACTS. I also am not outwardly saying I believe any thing.

This was speculation at best, it started as like a spooky story thread and has evolved into discussing Chris Benoit and sending a list of reasons to his father that his son was probably not at fault. SO WHAT?

The problem is that people don't actually research or read into the wrestling business on this forum (or anything else). The majority of people on here watch videos and read wikipedia. They believe Hulk Hogan is the reason Wrestling is what it is today. They join to harass people and vent for the outcomes they don't like.

It is the same stupidity that has ruined the world. Following dead ends instead of blazing your own trails.

The truth is maybe Aliens and Elvis aren't real conspiracy theories but it is unacceptable when masses of people just don't care about the truth of things, which is not what Fox or CNN say either. Everyone is subjective. Start being skeptical.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> It doesn't hurt to try, though. I mean Kevin Sullivan was suspected by Johnny Lee Clary and that story was written up two days after the bodies were discovered yet the cops never ever bothered questioning Kevin about anything. You shouldn't just say "Whatever, the cops are right and must have inside proof that they wont publish" without being sure. When there are no doubts, that's when you can be sure and forget about conspiracies.
> 
> For instance, with JFK the question is not HOW he was killed but WHO was he killed by. We all know he got shot while driving in a car but we don't know where the bullet came. Here, ridiculous conspiracy theories about JFK shooting himself or having a heart failure in the car are thrown out of the door. Here, we are 100% sure JFK was shot and there's even video proof so we can't doubt the way it happened. With Benoit, we don't know for sure what happened. Even police are speculating because there were no witnesses in sight. When somebody is suspected and the reasons are realistic - which in Kevin's case ARE, whether it dates back to something happening ten years before or the week before is irrelevant - which means he needs to be asked about this.


I'm not 100% sure either if Benoit actually did do it but we've speculated as far as we can go with this. All I'm saying is it's getting ridiculous now. Most of the stuff people dig up is outdated. If you take it this seriously then go to Fayetville, GA, visit the sheriffs department and do some serious research, write it down, type it out and share it with us. Otherwise most of your information to go by is outdated. Who even knows how fast any evidence was ceased and destroyed and what happened to the house it took place in by now. It's in the past so any evidence we got in front to go by already told us Benoit did it. That's just what the police/detectives said.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Exactly. This thread needs to be closed. I'm not against thinking up different scenarios and getting into strange topics and having a deep conversation but at this point Link is just trying to keep the thread bumped. It's getting ridiculous now.
> 
> Watching a video on Youtube made 10 hours after they announced Benoit murdered his family and commited suicide all over the news channels, which was about how there was a lack of evidence and about how to question Kevin Sullivan doesn't make it true 5 years later when all this speculation was squashed within the following days and weeks.
> 
> ...


Don't agree with me. 

I am not saying what you are at all. There are legit reasons to be skeptical. Also these are not updated reports. I remember this incident well most of these details were things and I had already heard.

I remember buying the 360 game GUN and playing this that Raw day and when the news came out that he had supposedly murdered his family my gf at the time and I were in a hospital where her grandfather passed away.

The majority of this information was on the web then. It is mostly accurate and a lot of people don't think he killed his wife and son because it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> You know what's creepy? The fact that a bunch of rejects on an Internet Wrestling forum are actually dicussing contacting Benoit's father and remind him of the murders his son commited that he has probably spent the last 5 years trying to forget about. You guys are fucking idiots.
> 
> But seriously, try to contact the police about all of your "investagative theories" because they don't have an entire homicide squad that GETS PAID TO CLOSE CASES LIKE THESE FOR A LIVING. They don't sit on the internet discussing theories that have absolutely no evidence that isn't circumstantial. They were actually there, at the crime scene, 5 years ago when all this shit went down. Obviously there was enough evidence there to close the case without any more questions having to be asked. Now someone prove to me that they didn't consider all of these theories and put them to rest. How do you know? Because you didn't read a report somewhere on the internet saying they did?
> 
> ...


Police make mistakes either by accident or being careless i wouldnt put all my faith in the team, there are chances they missed stuff or were too focused on blaming Benoit to even consider any other suspect. Guess what? This has happened in several other cases where the cops blatently ignore other evidence because they are so hell bent the person THEY suspect did it.

Cops are not unfallable to put 100% faith in them is dangerously naive.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm not 100% sure either if Benoit actually did do it but we've speculated as far as we can go with this. All I'm saying is it's getting ridiculous now. Most of the stuff people dig up is outdated. If you take it this seriously then go to Fayetville, GA, visit the sheriffs department and do some serious research, write it down, type it out and share it with us. Otherwise most of your information to go by is outdated. Who even knows how fast any evidence was ceased and destroyed and what happened to the house it took place in by now. It's in the past so any evidence we got in front to go by already told us Benoit did it. That's just what the police/detectives said.


But it's never too late when it comes to crime. As far as I'm aware, some cases have been opened 30 years after they originally happened. Hell, a few months ago, the Notorious B.I.G. murder case was opened and I think there was a new suspect. Don't know where it went, though. And that's a 15 year old murder scene now. I don't think they thought "Fuck it, the murderer is unknown. I'm too lazy to do some research so let's keep it closed and let the killer run around freely without a care in the world despite being a murderer" when the case came to their mind.

As for me going to GA. Sorry, I live far away out in the Scandinavia so I don't exactly have the freedom of going to Atlanta whenever I feel like to discuss things with the police department. So the next best thing is sending mails that explain my point of view and why I feel a certain way about their investigation.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jaksonian224 said:


> Don't agree with me.
> 
> I am not saying what you are at all. There are legit reasons to be skeptical. Also these are not updated reports. I remember this incident well most of these details were things and I had already heard.
> 
> ...


I already was agreeing with you. Something about what you said sparked something in me to post all that. I've been seeing this thread for at least a week now thanks to it being bumped all the time but you've posted in it about 100 times or somebody with the same avatar as you (hogan one) so I could understand why you wouldn't want my endorsement. Whatever man.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Choke2Death said:


> But it's never too late when it comes to crime. As far as I'm aware, some cases have been opened 30 years after they originally happened. Hell, a few months ago, the Notorious B.I.G. murder case was opened and I think there was a new suspect. Don't know where it went, though. And that's a 15 year old murder scene now. I don't think they thought "Fuck it, the murderer is unknown. I'm too lazy to do some research so let's keep it closed and let the killer run around freely without a care in the world despite being a murderer" when the case came to their mind.
> 
> As for me going to GA. Sorry, I live far away out in the Scandinavia so I don't exactly have the freedom of going to Atlanta whenever I feel like to discuss things with the police department. So the next best thing is sending mails that explain my point of view and why I feel a certain way about their investigation.


So then you'd say it's fair to say the media used these allegations that he murdered his family as fuel to try to burn down the wrestling business, and that the case should still be opened or was never solved. Yeah I'm sure the detectives were just lying to solve it really fast or paid by Fox News channel to say Benoit did it. This is much different than "who murdered" the real mystery is why did Benoit murder them.

Nobody can come up with answers and try to paint Benoit as this saint when we have no idea what could've happened. Think about if your own friend or family member could do what Benoit did saying he did do it. If you have to think about it for longer than one second then it's obvious Benoit was capable of something like this. That's actually somebody you trust, love, and have respect for. Benoit was just a pro wrestler you saw maybe once a week on tv and in many peoples opinion a overrated one at that.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> EraOfAwesome, stop being such a fucking buzz-kill. If you don't like our plan to reopen the case, you can just ignore it and let us do what we want in peace. Just because you have your own theories to explain the plotholes, doesn't mean you are automatically correct. It's like it's a crime to go against what the police claim because they are oh-so-perfect and we are some low-lives who can never do any right.


:lmao

Your plan to reopen the case? You guys really are absolutely deluded if you think any of this actually matters enough for the police to open a 5 year old cold case.

I hope you take it too far and Benoit's dad sues for harassment, maybe then you'll realize that sitting in your moms basement playing detective isn't as productive as you think it is.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> So then you'd say it's fair to say the media used these allegations that he murdered his family as fuel to try to burn down the wrestling business, and that the case should still be opened or was never solved. Yeah I'm sure the detectives were just lying to solve it really fast or paid by Fox News channel to say Benoit did it. This is much different than "who murdered" the real mystery is why did Benoit murder them.
> 
> Nobody can come up with answers and try to paint Benoit as this saint when we have no idea what could've happened. Think about if your own friend or family member could do what Benoit did saying he did do it. If you have to think about it for longer than one second then it's obvious Benoit was capable of something like this. That's actually somebody you trust, love, and have respect for. Benoit was just a pro wrestler you saw maybe once a week on tv and in many peoples opinion a overrated one at that.


It wouldn't surprise me one bit. Wrestling is already having a bad reputation for supposedly being guys who are steroid addicts doing that "fake and gay" shit. So who's to say that it wasn't done intentionally to ruin pro wrestling's reputation even further? And the real mystery is "WHAT HAPPENED?". Even Chris being the killer is a mystery and has not been confirmed as 100% fact but rather who the cops suppose did it. I mean, he was dead when it happened, so you can't deny that they might have blamed it on him to close the case and move on as he was unable to defend himself.

And for the second paragraph, it's not just based on his on-screen persona. People who were his friends and family claimed that he was a great guy that was always nice to them and loved his family. If you check out the tribute show, you'll actually see plenty of praise he gets for being a great family-man, then only a few hours later, the cops said that the opposite of that happened and that Chris murdered both his family members and himself. How come so inconsistent? Hell, on Father's Day a couple of weeks before his death, Chris spoke to his father and said that he wants to spend more time with his family. Where's the consistency?



EraOfAwesome said:


> I hope you take it too far and Benoit's dad sues for harassment, *maybe then you'll realize that sitting in your moms basement playing detective isn't as productive as you think it is.*


Neither is being a dick on an internet forum.


----------



## Jaksonian224 (Jan 3, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> :lmao
> 
> Your plan to reopen the case? You guys really are absolutely deluded if you think any of this actually matters enough for the police to open a 5 year old cold case.
> 
> I hope you take it too far and Benoit's dad sues for harassment, maybe then you'll realize that sitting in your moms basement playing detective isn't as productive as you think it is.


Yeah this will happen.

Give up man. Nothing you say on here is anything but deluded. People prove you wrong all the time so you dump on a hypothetical? You dump on people having fun?

Talk about taking things too far. You're the king. It will just be another week before you start dumping on LINK for saying something you probably even agree with, just so you can think he hasn't made you look like a fool by ignoring you.

As far as this thread though. Other people usually bump it. The OP just responds.

I just watched a video of facts we haven't addressed though.

Nancy had her feet duct taped and her hands tied behind her back. Why would Benoit need to do that as her husband? Although he easily could have having her trust but why not just do the deed if he was enraged?

I think it is more a testament to the gullibility of people in this world.

As far as the crazy talk, what made him wait as well? What caused him to suddenly go nuts?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Jaksonian224 said:


> Yeah this will happen.
> 
> Give up man. Nothing you say on here is anything but deluded. People prove you wrong all the time so you dump on a hypothetical? You dump on people having fun?


Hypothetical? You guys are in the process of putting together an email to send to a murderers father reminding him of the day his son died...yeah, that seems completely hypothetical to me.


Seriously, Link is a big boy, you don't need to be on your friends dick 24/7 defending him because he is incapable of retorting to anything I say.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> :lmao
> 
> Your plan to reopen the case? You guys really are absolutely deluded if you think any of this actually matters enough for the police to open a 5 year old cold case.
> 
> I hope you take it too far and Benoit's dad sues for harassment, maybe then you'll realize that sitting in your moms basement playing detective isn't as productive as you think it is.


:lol So true.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Here we have his neighbours saying that Chris's was always nice, respectful, never had a temper and loved his family with all his heart. So they also found it very strange that he would do something like this.


To be fair, most of the time close friends who are interviewed after tragedies almost always say that they never saw this coming.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> You can always just use the report function which I might use if I see him disturbing the peace for no reason at all, and I know what you mean. It's not the first time he's come to make fun of a post or thread related to you.
> 
> Speaking of bullet points, that's the best way to get it across. I'll start with some and you can fill it on.
> 
> ...


This is great!
These are very good points.
I currently can't think of anything else but if I do I will post.
I don't care what anyone says this needs to be sent to mr.Benoit 
He needs to know that we know what kind of person Chris was and how he wouldn't commit a crime like this.
The Atlanta police Dept. has to be the most lazy and inconsiderate police dept. in the world.

Here are some more points I just came up with, that doesn't involve the actual murder but the investigation that followed it.

- Why wasn't there any sort of DNA, Fingerprint test. (Wasn't there a glove found in the house? Why wasn't that tested.)

- Why was the case ruled a double murder-suicide without any thorough investigation. (I remember Vince announced at the start of Raw announced how Chris's death was such a tragedy and then later in the show it was revealed that the tragic event was ruled a double murder-suicide I mean WTF!)


- Was someone from WWE involved in this? (Yes it could be anyone in Connecticut, But what are the odds of someone predicting the deaths prior and the IP tracked back to the same city that WWE HQ is situated. Coincidence? I think not.)

(Y)


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> This is great!
> These are very good points.
> I currently can't think of anything else but if I do I will post.
> I don't care what anyone says this needs to be sent to mr.Benoit
> ...


How do you know there was no DNA or fingerprint test? Just because it wasn't reported doesn't mean it didn't happen. 

Also, the other guy said there were beer bottles in the house, but no one had alcohol in their bodies. MAYBE, just MAYBE, they were from a week ago and all the alcohol is gone from their bodies???

The other guy, Choke2Death, ironic name really, also said Chris was smiling to fans before he killed his wife. Well, if I was going to kill anyone, I would act as normal as possible. I wouldn't run around telling everyone i'm going to murder my family.

Another thing, maybe the text were sent on Saturday but were only received on Sunday because he had a shit phone, or the network was shit.

Logic would be useful if you are seriously considering contacting Benoit's dad.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> How do you know there was no DNA or fingerprint test? Just because it wasn't reported doesn't mean it didn't happen.
> 
> Also, the other guy said there were beer bottles in the house, but no one had alcohol in their bodies. MAYBE, just MAYBE, they were from a week ago and all the alcohol is gone from their bodies???
> 
> Another thing, maybe the text were sent on Saturday but were only received on Sunday because he had a shit phone, or the network was shit


If there is a DNA and fingerprint test it SHOULD be reported.
Also I am pretty sure that DNA and fingerprint test results take at least 24 hours.

The beer bottle could be from the week prior to the murders or close to, we probably will never know.
The texts being late is plausible but unlikely.

Like others though I feel that the case needs to be reopened. Some of you ask what can a bunch of internet wrestling fans do? nothing. What can Mr.Benoit do if we send our thoughts and findings? A lot.

(Y)


----------



## Knosis (Dec 5, 2011)

I was in the crowd for both Eddie and Edge's last match.............I will also be at Extreme Rules. Early predictions on whose career is about to end?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Knosis said:


> I was in the crowd for both Eddie and Edge's last match.............I will also be at Extreme Rules. Early predictions on whose career is about to end?


John Cena will injure Brock Lesnar so bad that he'll have to retire.

:troll


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

What if Benoit's dad was the real killer...


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

As for "EraofAwesome" I come on here everyday and put my two cents worth in this thread and if you consider that " bumping " a thread then your shit outta luck... Right now the Benoit thing is the thing being most talked about and for good reason. If you dont LIKE it then make you a personal thread or just go away... 

And no this thread doesn't need to be closed.. Any thread that lasts 30, almost 40+ pages doesnt need to be closed. Any father in the right mind with any decensy would want to get his son some justice even all these years later, if he thought it was seriously possible they were wrong... So if you wanna close the damn thread cause we are discussing something you personally disagree with or cant relate too, go ahead, hell i'll make another one.  

And that certain few of you can keep on trying to disprove everything we say, but its not gonna work, and we're still gonna find a way to send this stuff, and NOT to the fucking police, you think they care all these years later?? I wouldnt wanna send it to them and just hope it reaches the right detective... Maybe in a email though... 

So Choke2Death, when you read this, could you kindly email me and maybe let me know where we're at with the bulletin thing and finding a way to send it? I tried looking back in the pages since I posted yesterday but I aint reading through everybodies useless b/s to figure it out...


And thank you to the other few of us who aren't blind and clearly see this is at least a possibility, thank you for being open minded and understanding what has been found !!


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Just because the police said that he did it doesn't mean he did. You have to have a healthy cynicism in life, otherwise you'll go mad. 

Stefan Kizko, Colin Stagg, The Cardiff Three, Barry George, Paul Blackburn are all people who were wrongly suspected or convicted of murder. Kizko served 16 years in prison, Blackburn served 18. It's not like that's all of them. Gary Critchly is still in prison despite his conviction being shakey at best and at worst, just an excuse to put a punk rocker in jail.

People in positions of power lie to us all the time. It would be folly not to wonder about some cases. Certainly ones where the entire thing has been pinned on one bloke despite the fact that no one saw him do it, no one could think of a cast iron motive and he is now dead so he can't defend himself. 

I must say, on balance i do think he probably did do it, but I would be all for investigating it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> Just because the police said that he did it doesn't mean he did. You have to have a healthy cynicism in life, otherwise you'll go mad.
> 
> Stefan Kizko, Colin Stagg, The Cardiff Three, Barry George, Paul Blackburn are all people who were wrongly suspected or convicted of murder. Kizko served 16 years in prison, Blackburn served 18. It's not like that's all of them. Gary Critchly is still in prison despite his conviction being shakey at best and at worst, just an excuse to put a punk rocker in jail.
> 
> ...


The Barry George case was full of bungled acts by the cops who are supposed to be professional and the evidence was shakey at best. So to the people saying the cops in the Benoit case did their job...sorry but thats hardly the case since several facts dont seem to add up


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

When do the police ever do their job properly? When it comes to high profile cases, they're more likely to mess things up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> Just because the police said that he did it doesn't mean he did. You have to have a healthy cynicism in life, otherwise you'll go mad.
> 
> Stefan Kizko, Colin Stagg, The Cardiff Three, Barry George, Paul Blackburn are all people who were wrongly suspected or convicted of murder. Kizko served 16 years in prison, Blackburn served 18. It's not like that's all of them. Gary Critchly is still in prison despite his conviction being shakey at best and at worst, just an excuse to put a punk rocker in jail.
> 
> ...


Exactly. People here act like it's impossible to go against what the police claim. "They are cops, that automatically makes them right and you wrong. Convince yourself that they were right, please!"

Well, why is it so hard to understand that I am NOT convinced by the investigation they did? Simple as that, don't hate on me for trying to get my voice and opinion heard. Instead of complaining and doing nothing, it's better to at least make an effort, even if you don't succeed.



Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> And that certain few of you can keep on trying to disprove everything we say, but its not gonna work, and we're still gonna find a way to send this stuff, and NOT to the fucking police, you think they care all these years later?? I wouldnt wanna send it to them and just hope it reaches the right detective... Maybe in a email though...
> 
> So Choke2Death, when you read this, could you kindly email me and maybe let me know where we're at with the bulletin thing and finding a way to send it? I tried looking back in the pages since I posted yesterday but I aint reading through everybodies useless b/s to figure it out...


If you want my bullet-points on this case (think I've put out most of the ones that matter), then check out the post Greek-Kane-fan quoted a few posts above you. It contains it all in "respectable" wording from a non-biased perspective (which only explores the reasons Benoit may have NOT done it since the other side needs no more 'evidence' as that's what happened according to police). I can PM you but I still need to find a way to access Mr. Benoit via email or something like that. And yes, he's still not happy about the idea that his son did something this horrible. If you don't believe me, check out all the anti-WWE interviews he's done and the lawsuit last year against them. He loves his son and anyone talking nicely about him would be a relief because he clearly stated in an interview shortly after the deaths that he waited all day long to hear someone say something nice about Chris but it wasn't happening.



Fargerov said:


> How do you know there was no DNA or fingerprint test? Just because it wasn't reported doesn't mean it didn't happen.
> 
> Also, the other guy said there were beer bottles in the house, but no one had alcohol in their bodies. MAYBE, just MAYBE, they were from a week ago and all the alcohol is gone from their bodies???
> 
> ...


As you said, MAYBE. It's all speculation, though. There's no loss in investigation of another side of the story. Just because you're a cop, doesn't mean you are perfect and unable to fuck up. After all, cops DO rely on the people's knowledge of certain crimes to solve the cases. (not saying I have any knowledge to supply apart from what I've heard from both the reports on the case and people who were connected, putting them together.)

As for me having an ironic username. Yes, I realize that, lol. Funny thing that I didn't even notice the connection until I first went in a Benoit thread to voice my opinion on him then. (it's some lyric put together in short and I wish I could change it tbh)

And when you say he was smiling because he planned it out, it just sounds strange. You make it seem like he had this planned out for a while and hated his family, so he wanted to secretly eliminate them or something. Unless your full-time job is murdering, then it's hard to plan this and not have people around you notice something wrong.

And AFAIK, the text messages were checked on the phones they were sent from and the date from the phone sent is always the moment you click "Send" so I doubt there's anything to do with "late sending" and mixed up dates.


----------



## Here To There (Apr 18, 2012)

*You're reaching, OP.*


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, this is a bit of a reach of an opinion. I doubt very much Owen Hart is haunting that arena.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok Choke2Death, ill try and see what I can do to find a way to interact as well.. I doubt very much he has a Twitter, Facebook or anything like that, but do you think someone like Paul Bearer ( William Moody ) would help me with a way to contact him? I talk to him on Facebook sometimes, and he does reply back. I thanked him for everything he has done in the WWE and thanked him for all the childhood memories he gave me along with Kane/Undertaker.. Thats the only person I know of who isnt big in the WWE anymore and could help us out, but I highly doubt he would.. I mean just an email address would be great, and fairly safe for Michael since im sure he'd be worried we were up to something at first.. 

What i'd suggest at first would be to get an email address somehow, and tell him you and a group of guys on a message board have been researching on this and have found a NUMBER of findings that point toward his son possibly being innocent.. And maybe ask if he'd like to read all these findings, instead of just sending them and forcing him into reading them all at once, which could be rough on him.. I would definately ask first and be polite and tell him ( or all of us guys interested could tell him together ) that we are fans of Chris's and we aren't willing to let this shit be buried and forgotten without him at least knowing about it. I think it would be rough on him definately, but you can bet your ass he would appreciate just simple guys like us being interested and taking time out of our days to look this much stuff up..


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I think Chris Benoit's dad will be creep-ed out when he receives an email from a guy called Choke2Death :lol


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Actually he wouldnt be creeped out because that wouldnt be the name on the email that gets sent, its a Wrestling Forum name.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> I think Chris Benoit's dad will be creep-ed out when he receives an email from a guy called Choke2Death :lol


Yes, because THAT is the one nickname I'm going to roll with out of the million different usernames I've used for every site I've registered to. 

Hah, you are funny, man!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Actually he wouldnt be creeped out because that wouldnt be the name on the email that gets sent, its a Wrestling Forum name.


How dare you bring logic into this thread.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

This thread is RIDICULOUS. There is no "haunting" going around. It's all a coincidence. Why hasen't this been closed yet?


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Just have to ask. What makes you guys think that you know more about this case than the father of Chris Benoit? Don't you think he was closer to the investigation and probably already knows all the details of the case? Seriously don't know how your thought processes are working here.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

eddiefan said:


> Just have to ask. What makes you guys think that you know more about this case than the father of Chris Benoit? Don't you think he was closer to the investigation and probably already knows all the details of the case? Seriously don't know how your thought processes are working here.


It's impossible to reason with them, I don't even understand how this has gotten this far without at least one of them smartening up and realizing they are completely fucking insane.


To the group of mothers basement detectives:
Do you really think if you do go through with all of this, get in contact with Michael, and if for some reason he was too stupid to put together all of these very obvious and yet still very circumstantial and completely wrong opinions, that the police would care enough about the father of a murderer to reopen the investigation because he thinks his son is innocent?

How many parents a year do you think fail to get a case reopened just because they believe their kid is innocent and have a ridiculous theory as to why?


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> It's impossible to reason with them, I don't even understand how this has gotten this far without at least one of them smartening up and realizing they are completely fucking insane.
> 
> 
> To the group of mothers basement detectives:
> ...


Who do you reason with? You blatantly shove your opinion down everyone's throats through abuse. You BUMP a thread you don't like to pick a fight. Accuse everyone else of not being reasonable? Really? This is all speculation. Convenient also how all the opponents come out when no one else is posting and bump the the thread. It's called being a coward.

The reason you probably disagree is because you know only in Kansas City could Vince pull off a phony death angle where the population divided by 100,000 is the total IQ of the entire state of Missouri, approximately 5 or .834 time 10^33 per person. A state where Harry Truman and Lamar Hunt are your only claims to fame (both pretty big failures in comparison to the rest of the world) and some bullshit compromise. 

Regardless, I'm not going to have an intellectual battle with some insecure Riverboat Gambler or ex Busch employee. I have been through your state it sucks. It has an arch to resemble the position the men get in for each other. No wonder you are so angry. It clearly was a bizarre case and I'm sure Benoit's father probably has kept quiet because he is afraid of a multi-million dollar corporation destroying his reputation.

I hope I get banned for this to after being provoked a million times.


----------

